# Recipes from around the Campfire



## Handgunner

Here it is, ladies and gents, your time to shine with some of your favorite recipes... Good luck!

*Please post recipes only*.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Strawberry Pudding
1 Can Pet Milk
1 Can Eagle Brand Milk
1 Package Instant Vanilla Pudding And Pie Filling
1 8oz Cool Whip®
1 8oz Sour Cream
1 Box Vanilla Wafers
Fruit Of Choice
mix first 5 ingrediants together.

put a layer of wafers,layer of fruit,then a layer of pudding mixture on top.

garnish with fruit if you like.



Crock Pot Pasta

1 Box Small Shell Macaroni
1 16 Oz Tomato
2 Pounds Ground Beef
24 Ounces Speghetti Sauce
16 Ounces Mozzarella Cheese
Cook shells according to directions on box. Brown ground beef and drain off grease.Add speghetti sauce and tomatoes. Put a layer of meat mixture in bottom of crock pot, then a layer of shells, then another layer of meat mixture, then a half of mozzarella cheese.Put another layer of meat mixture, then another layer of shells, another layer of meat mixture, top with rest of mozzarella cheese. Heat on low untill cheese is melted on top . Eat hot or cold.

Buttermilk Pie
1 1/2 Cups Sugar
3 Tablespoons Flour
3 Large Eggs Beaten
1 Teaspoon Vanilla
3 Tablespoons Melted Butter
5 Tablespoons Buttermilk
1 Frozen Pie Crust
Mix all of above ingrediants. Slowly drizzle into frozen pie crust. Bake in 350 degree oven for 45 mins. or until set.

Poke Salit

Last but not least my favorite. 

Gather poke wash it real good.
Boil it until tender
Put it in a cast iron skillet salt & pepper to taste
Add bacon grease and heat it up real good and enjoy


----------



## DanTroop2000

*recipe*

INGSEDIENTS

1    ELEPHANT
3   RABBITS
SALT@PEPPER


First,cut elephant the into bite-size peices .This will probably take about 2 weeks. Cook over zebra wood at 475 degrees for 8 daye.This will serve 15000 people.If more quest show up then expected, add 3 rabbits,DO THIS ONLY IF NECESSERY, as most people don't like to find hare in thier stew,


----------



## fulldraw74

Fulldraw74's Chili

1. Brown 3/4 lb ground beef (venison) and 3/4 lb round steak cut into small cubes. 1 chopped onion and 1 chopped bell pepper.
2. When browned, drain grease and add 1 can beef broth and 1 can of tomato sauce.
3. Add:

1/2 tbsp paprika
1/2 tsp cayenne
1/2 tbsp onion powder
2 chicken bullion cubes
2 beef bullion cubes
3 tbsp chili powder
2 tsp cumin
2 tsp brown sugar
1 tsp sugar
1 1/2 tsp minced garlic
1/4 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp cinnamon
1 pkg sazon goya
1/4 cup of honey
1 can of whole kernal corn (with liquid)
1 can kidney beans (drained)
1 can black beans (drained)
1/2 can water (if needed)

Combine all ingredients and bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer for 45 mins to 1 hour


( i developed this recipe about 5 years ago and have never given it to anyone. It has always got high praises from everyone who has eaten it and usually wins our annual chili cookoff where i work. Enjoy)

Chris Wages


----------



## Darcy

Meringue Cookies 

2 Egg whites
1/8 tsp Salt
1/8 tsp cream of tartar
3/4 cup sugar
2/3 cup chocolate chips
1 tsp vanilla

Beat egg whites, salt, and cream of tartar until frothy. Gradually add sugar and beat until stiff peaks form. Fold in vanilla and chocolate chips. 

Drop by the teaspoonful on to cookie sheet lined with brown paper. 

Bake at 300 degrees for 20-30 minutes, or before the slightest hint of brown appears. Transfer to wire rack to cool, Enjoy!  


--Nicole Darcy


----------



## dutchman

Blackened Pot Roast

1 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp onion powder
3 tsp Paul Prudhomme's blackened steak magic

Mix these dry ingredients together. Sprinkle the mixture onto a 2-3 lb roast and rub in.

Heat 3 tablespoons of oil in a dutch over. Sear (blacken) the roast on both sides. This will make quite a bit of smoke, so be prepared for it.

When roast has been seared, add at least 2 cups of water (I add 3 'cause I like lots of gravy) to the dutch oven and one diced medium-large onion. Allow this to come to a boil, reduce heat to maintain slow boil and cook for 90 minutes. Add quartered potatoes, baby carrots and about one rib of celery (optional). Salt and pepper to taste. I usually add about 2 tsp of salt myself, but my wife is never satisfied with this so she adds more at the table. Potatoes take lots of salt. Cook for 60 additional minutes.


----------



## Handgunner

These were contributed by Jorge.  Thanks George!  Post that popper recipe when/if you get a chance.

Dijon Chicken with Black Beans and Rice

                  Black Beans and Rice

                  2 cans black beans

                  ½ cup chopped onions

                  ½ cup chopped green peppers

                  1 clove garlic, pressed

                  ½ teaspoon red pepper

                  1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper

                  3 dashes Texas Pete hot sauce

                  Enough white rice to yield 4 cups

Combine beans and seasonings and cook covered over medium heat for 15 minutes. Reduce to low heat and simmer covered for 15 minutes. Cook rice separately. Serve black beans on a bed of white rice.

Dijon Chicken

                  4 boneless and skinless chicken breasts

                  2 tablespoons dijon mustard

                  ¼ teaspoon red pepper

                  ¼ teaspoon freshly ground black pepper

                  4 tablespoons white-lemon wine

                  ½ teaspoon garlic salt

                  1 teaspoon dried whole tarragon

                  3 tablespoons butter or margarine

Combine mustard, wine and seasonings and mix well. Spread mixture evenly on both sides of chicken breasts and marinate for 2 to 4 hours in refrigerator. Melt butter in a frying pan. Add chicken breasts and seasoning mixture and cook over medium-high heat for 15 minutes. Serve on top of black beans and rice.

Dove Breast Pâté

                  ½ pound dove breast fillets

                  2 slices bacon

                  ¼ cup chopped onion

                  3 tablespoons mayonnaise

                  2 tablespoons lemon juice

                  2 tablespoons butter or margarine

                  8 drops bottled hot pepper sauce

                  ½ teaspoon dry mustard

                  Assorted crackers

Cook bacon in a skillet. Remove bacon from skillet, reserving 2 tablespoons of drippings. Add dove breast fillets and onion to drippings. Cook over medium heat about 5 minutes or until dove breasts are medium rare. Do not over-cook. Drain and reserve drippings. Process dove and onions in a food processor or blender, add a small amount of drippings if mixture is too stiff. Add mayonnaise , lemon juice, 2 tablespoons butter, hot pepper sauce, mustard, ½ teaspoon salt, and a dash of pepper; mix well. Place in a well-oiled 2-cup bowl or mold overnight. Un-mold and serve with crackers.


----------



## SBG

*Cornmeal Pie*

1 cup butter , softened (no substitutes)
   1-1/2 cups sugar
   3 eggs
   1-1/2 cups light corn syrup
   1/2 cup sweet milk
   1 teaspoon vanilla extract
   1/2 cup cornmeal
   3 tablespoons all-purpose flour
   2 unbaked pie shells (9 inches)


In a large bowl, cream the butter and sugar. Beat in eggs one at a time. Add corn syrup, milk and vanilla; mix well. Fold in cornmeal and flour. Pour into pie shells. Bake at 350° for 25 minutes. Reduce heat to 300°; bake 20-25 minutes longer or until pies test done. Cool.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Easy Sour Cream Bisquits


2 cups Bisquick
1 stick butter
1 cup sour cream

Melt butter, combine all ingredients and pour into greased SMALL CUP muffin pan. Bake 20 min @ 400.

You can add a little cayenne pepper to "kick" them up a little if you wish.

Using the Large muffin pan will not allow the center to get done.


----------



## Muddyfoots

"Twice" Baked Squash


6 whole squash
1 can Cream of Mushroom Soup
1 cup grated cheese
1/2 cup bread crumbs
salt and pepper to taste

Boil squash whole until just before done. Need to be tender but not overcooked. Shock them with ice and ice water to prevent additional cooking, while they cool.

Once cool, cut in half, long ways. Scoop pulp from squash with a spoon, reserve pulp.

In a bowl, combine about half of the pulp and all other ingredients. Mix with spoon, if too soupy, add more bread crumbs. Spoon back into squash "hulls". 

Bake 15-20 min @ 350 or until desired brownness.


----------



## GA1dad

Contributed by Jason Doss a.k.a. (GA1dad)
Lake Hartwell Area

Sausage-n-Apples

Ingredients:

Olive Oil
6 to 8 Golden Delicious Apples
1-Package of your favorite smoked sausage links sliced to 1/4 inch pieces (like coins)
1-Large onion coarsley chopped
1/2 cup-Sugar
1 tsp- Soy Sauce

In a large frying pan, pour about  1/4" of olive oil and bring to medium heat. Slice and core apples and add to oil. Pour sugar over apples and stir until blended. After about 5 minutes of cooking, add the onions, sausage, and soy sauce. Reduce heat and stew until apples are cooked to your preferred firmness.

Serve as a main dish with Garlic Bread and steamed veggies of your choice.

Note: My kids love this one!!!!


----------



## Jorge

Delton said:
			
		

> These were contributed by Jorge.  Thanks George!  Post that popper recipe when/if you get a chance...


Here you go Delton.


Venison Poppers 


2 venison backstraps cut into butterflied medallions (each back strap should yield between 6 and 12 medallions)
Italian salad dressing
Cane syrup
Fresh jalapeno peppers (1 for each 2 venison medallions)
Cream cheese
Bacon

Marinade venison medallions in mixture of 3 parts Italian dressing and 1 part cane syrup for 1 to 3 days. If meat can not be marinated for that long, tenderizing with a meat mallet will help. Remove stems from jalapenos and split in half lengthwise. Remove seeds and veins. Fill jalapeno cavity with cream cheese and fold venison medallion around jalapeno. Wrap entire popper with a strip of bacon and secure with a tooth pick. Grill over medium heat to until medium done. Venison can be substituted with wild turkey, chicken, shrimp, duck, etc. and cooked appropriately.


----------



## dutchman

Lazy Cobbler

1 package of yellow or white cake mix
3 cans of fruit pie filling or canned peaches
1 20 oz Sprite or Cream Soda
several pats or dollops of butter

Pour fruit into cool dutch oven
Pour cake mix over fruit and spread evenly
Wet cake mix evenly with Sprite
Distribute butter evenly over top of cake mix

Place lid on oven. Place oven on top of 8 "ready" charcoal briquets. Put 12 "ready" briquets evenly on the lid. Bake for approximately 30 mintues or until cake is nice and brown and cobbler is ready to serve.


----------



## Pistol

Eclair Cake

1 box of Graham Crackers
(2)  3 oz. packages of Instant French Vanilla Pudding
3 cups of milk
9 oz. Cool Whip

Mix the pudding and milk together until thick.  Fold in Cool Whip.

In a 13 x 9 pan, place a single layer of Graham Crackers on the bottom.  Spread 1/2 of the pudding mixture on top of the Graham Crackers.  Put another layer of Graham Crackers over the Pudding Mixture.  Pour the remaining pudding mixture over the Graham Crackers.  Put another layer of Graham Crackers over the top.


Chocolate Topping

2 tbsp. Butter
6 tbsp. Cocoa
2 tsp. Light Corn Syrup
1 tsp. Vanilla
1 1/2 cups 4X Powdered Sugar
3 tbsp. Milk


Mix all ingredients in a sauce pan and warm over Low Heat.
Pour over the top of the Graham Cracker and refridgerate for 8 hours (if you can wait that long).


----------



## huntnnut

Brunswick Stew

Ingredients
3 - Whole Chickens
2 - Boston Butts, appx. 5 lbs. each
1 lb. - Ground Chuck
3 Gal. or #10 can - Diced Tomatoes
1-1/2 Gal. - Whole Kernal Corn White &
                    Yellow mixed
1/2 Cup - Apple Cider Vinager 
2 to 3 Vidalia Onions chopped (Optional) 
Worcestershire Sauce - To Taste
Cayene Pepper - To Taste
Salt - To Taste
Black Pepper - To Taste

Place all meat whole in large stock pot and completely cover with water. Bring meat to a boil on high then turn down to a simmer for appx. 2 hours or until meat is done. 

Note: The lower the heat and the longer it cooks the better. 

Once the meat is done, strain the stock and set it aside for use later. Let the meat cool and once the meat has cooled enough to handle, de-bone it.  Run all meat corn and tomatoes through a grinder twice.  Once the grinding has been completed combine the ingredients back into the pot including the apple cider vinager.  Add the reserved stock as required for the consistency wanted.  Add Worcestershire sauce, salt, black pepper and cayene pepper to taste.  Mixture should then be stirred constantly on very low heat for appx. 1 hour prior to serving.


----------



## Handgunner

Aunt Mott and Uncle Curtis' Pickled Onion's and Cucumbers

1 gallon of sliced cucumbers
7 large onions sliced
5 cups of sugar
3 cups of vinegar
2 cups of water
1 1/2 teaspoon of Tumeric
1 1/2 teaspoon of Mustard seed
1 teaspoon of celery seed

Set aside onions and cucumbers, while mixing all other ingredients. Bring to a boil, and then add onions and cucumbers, boil only for another 1-2 minutes and then pull.

The longer you boil the onions and cucumbers, the mushier they'll get. I like them to have a snap to them, so we don't boil them that long.

Put in clean quart-sized jars and turn upside down for about 5 minutes, turn over and count the lids popping.


Baked Beans with a Kick

Fry up 1lb of bacon, drain and sit aside.
Fry up 1lb of ground beef or deer drain and sit aside.  While browning the beef, add onion/garlic salt to taste, and black pepper.
In just a tad of left over grease, sautee' up one diced onion and one diced bell pepper.
Add bacon and beef, and stir in one large can of crushed pineapple -- drained.
Add 1 large can of Bush's Baked Beans.
To taste, add Hot sauce of your choice.
1-2 tablespoons of brown sugar.
1-2 circles around the pan with some cane syrup.
If you like it hot, like I do, add a dash or two of cheyenne pepper.

Once done, let simmer until thick.


----------



## fulldraw74

BBQ RUB BY FULLDRAW74

1/4 cup Brown Sugar
1/4 cup Paprika
3 Tablespoons Black Pepper
4 Tablespoons Salt
2 Teaspoons Garlic Powder
2 Teaspoons Onion Powder
2 Teaspoons Celery Seeds
1 Teaspoon Cayenne Pepper

Thoroughly mix all ingredients together and store in an airtight container. Should keep for around 6 months.

Chris Wages


----------



## fulldraw74

STUFFED MUSHROOMS BY FULLDRAW74

24 Medium Mushrooms
2 Tablespoons Butter
1 Tablespoon Minced Onion
1/2 Cup Herb-Seasoned Stuffing Mix
1/4 Cup Chopped Almonds
4 Strips Fried Bacon, Drained and Crumbled
1/4 Teaspoon Salt
Chicken Broth (enough to moisten)


Wash and dry mushrooms. Remove and chop stems.Heat butter and add mushroom stems and onion to butter, saute until tender. Combine stuffing mix, almonds, bacon and salt. Stir in enough chicken broth to moisten. Fill mushroom caps. Place in shallow baking dish. Bake in pre-heated 350 degree oven for 8-10 minutes or until heated through.

Chris Wages


----------



## bigox911

Lee's Deer Rollups

1 pack deer cube steak
1 onion (any kind) cut into slivers about 1.5" long and .25-.5"wide
1 bellpepper (any kind) cut into slivers about 1.5" long and .25-.5"wide
1 box of cream cheese
1 pack of bacon 
Toothpicks
Jack Daniels mesquite or other favorite marinade

Night or morning before 
Marinate the deer cube steak in your favorite marinade.  

Heat up your grill to medium high.  Lay out 2 cutting boards or 1 big one.  This will be your assembly line.  Cut the strips of bacon in half and put at one end of the board.  Take 1 strip of bacon and lay 1 strip of cube steak lengthwise on the bacon.  Stack a piece of cream cheese about the size of half your thumb on top of the cube steak.  Press one sliver of onion on top of the cream cheese and one sliver of bellpepper on top of the onion.  Roll this up in the cube steak then roll the strip of bacon around that and secure it with a toothpick (trying to get the toothpick through the onion and bellpepper also).   Grill for 15-20 minutes, or until the meat is cooked through, turning often to try and keep the bacon from burning too much.

Lee Beall w/ credit to cousin Sam


----------



## bigox911

Grandma's Macaroni and Cheese

1 cup Elbow macaroni, boiled
1 pound Extra sharp cheddar cheese, grated
1 stick Butter
1 tablespoon sugar
1 teaspoon salt
6 eggs, beaten
1 Large can evaporated milk
3 cups milk

Preheat oven to 350

Boil macaroni

Grate cheese

While macaroni is boiling, mix beaten eggs, evaporated milk, regular milk, sugar, and salt

When macaroni is done, add grated cheese and butter to macaroni

Put macaroni mixture and liquid mixture into glass oven pan

Bake 45-50 minutes at 350


----------



## fulldraw74

CHRIS' GRILLED DUCK

*Marinate Duck Breast Fillets in McCormicks Spice and Herb Marinade for 3 hours at room temp.
*Sprinkle with Tony Chachere's Creole Seasoning and Wrap 2 fillets and onioin slices in Aluminum foil. 
*Place on Grill and cook for 30-35 minutes or until done.

Chris Wages


----------



## fulldraw74

FULLDRAW74'S FRENCH BREAD EGGS

1 Loaf of French Bread
12 Eggs
1 tsp. Salt
1 tsp. Pepper
1 tsp. Paprika
1/3 cup of Bacon Fat


Cut bread into 1 inch slices. Tear out center of slices leaving approx. 1/2 inch around the edge. Heat Bacon fat in a large Frying pan / griddle, etc... Place bread rings in frying pan and break 2 eggs into each ring. Sprinkle with salt, pepper and paprika. Cook 2-3 mins. then turn and cook approx. 1-3 mins. or until done.

Chris Wages


----------



## fulldraw74

GRANNY'S CROCKPOT SPAGHETTI SAUCE

1 1/2 - 2 lbs. Ground Beef / Venison
1 Bell Pepper (chopped)
1 Onion (chopped)
1 29oz can of Diced Tomatoes
1 15oz can Tomatoe Sauce
1 6oz can Tomatoe paste
1 - 2 Tablespoons of sugar (enough to kill the "bite" of tomatoes)
1/2 tsp of Chili Powder
Salt and Pepper to taste
Water as needed to thin mixture


Brown Ground beef/venison, onion and bell pepper. Drain grease. Place meat / onion / bell pepper mixture in crock pot and combine all other ingredients. Cook on low setting 6 - 8 hours.

Chris Wages


----------



## fulldraw74

VENISON and SAUSAGE CHEESE DIP

1 lb Hot Pork Sausage
1 lb Ground Venison
1 Onion (chopped)
1 small can of mushrooms (optional)
1 small chn of green chilies (optional)
32oz block of Velvetta Cheese cut into chunks


Brown sausage, venison and onion. Drain off fat. add remaining ingredients. Heat on medium heat until cheese melts. Serve with tortilla chips.


Chris Wages


----------



## Branchminnow

*BURNT QUAIL MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM*

Alright it's been asked for so if yall want a funny recipe for the book then here goes.............


Take 10 quail baste (sp) them in whatever your taste buds prefer, then get the grill overheated to the point of making the grates whaite hot , begin talking to other forum members  about whatever crosses your mind, eat some of Arrow3's poppers along the way, forget to turn the birds over a few times and you have burnt to the crisp some of the finest birds that God has ever created.




Oh yeah, if you dont want to be given a hard time and cant take the heat then dont try this at home or any where else for that matter.


----------



## FERAL ONE

*venison parmesan*

Mix together 3 Tbsp. 
parmesan cheese with 1 cup bread crumbs. 
In bowl, beat 2 eggs, salt and pepper to taste. 
Dip venison cube steak in eggs, then bread crumbs. 
Heat 6 Tbsp. 
olive oil in skillet till hot. 
Fry venison 5 mins. 
each side till brown. 
Then place venison on a cookie sheet, spoon spaghetti sauce over venison and bake in 325 degree oven till tender, I usually bake 15 or 20 mins. 
Then add mozzeralla cheese and bake till cheese melts.

serve with pasta of your choice. i really like the tricolored stuff, it makes it a good looking as well as a great tasting dish.


----------



## FERAL ONE

*copied from my old post, grilled grits*

just thinking about em makes me want to whip up a batch. i heard about this a long time ago, but just this week got around to trying it. you can do your grits anyway you like them, some folks sprinkle chunks of cooked bacon in them. i havent tried that yet , but i do put cheese and diced jalapenos in mine. i also dont know if it will work with instant grits, i really prefer the quick grits so that is what i use. 
cook grits the way you like them. mine have salt, pepper, 1/2 stick of butter, pile of cheese and a few jalapenos cut up in them. i even take a little of the pepper sauce and drizzle it in the pot. 

get them done 

put them in a lightly greased pie plate. i also heard of folks using a loaf pan, but for me the pie plate works well

put them in a fridge to cool for a couple of hours


when you take them out slice them like a pie. if you use any other type pan try to keep your slices no more than about an inch thick.

get your grill fired up to medium heat

i oil my grates and that plus the butter in them keeps them from sticking too bad but the recipes i read folks were brushing them down with melted butter or with olive oil

grill about 4 minutes on both sides. i like it a little longer so it starts to brown on the edges.


----------



## FERAL ONE

*summer sausage appetizer*

this can be done with summer sausage or one of those beef sticks that you get in the grocery store. peel the skin off and slice it real thin. place on a microwaveable plate and sprinkle cheese on top. we like it with cheddar / jack mix or pepper jack. drizzle a little lemon juice on it. microvave for 2 minutes. the guys i work with and my boy go nuts when i pull this recipe out. it is even good as a sandwich.


----------



## FERAL ONE

*easy easy easy venison dip*

this is so easy but it is really tasty. brown 1 pound of ground in a skillet and drain if it needs it. then take 1 jar of salsa con queso of your desired hotness (i think i will make that my wifes new nickname -- your desired hotness  ) and pour it in the skillet. bring to a bubbly simmer. then serve with scoops type chips and a little sour cream. it is almost too easy!!!


----------



## FERAL ONE

*deep fried turkey ---- backstrap*

most folks know how to deep fry a turkey. i personally dont think there is any better way to eat it. you know though if you get a bunch of guys standing around hot oil, someone is gonna try to fry something!!!  the first thing we through in the turkey pot was a hot dog. turned out to be the best hot dog i ever ate, crispy on the outside and man what flavor. the next time i tried to fry something i had shot a doe that morning and had the backstraps in a cooler. i decided to try deep frying one. it worked great. i used the cajun injector to inject it with cajun butter then i rubbed it down with cajun shake. i fried it for 3.5 minutes per pound just like the turkey.  it came out with a crisp crust on the outside but juicy on the inside. next time you fire up the turkey fryer, look around for something else to throw in!!!


----------



## fulldraw74

*Easy Omelets*

This works great, and is very easy!!! 

Have guests write their name on a quart-size Ziploc freezer bag with permanent marker.
Crack 2 eggs (large or extra-large) into the bag (not more than 2) shake to combine them. Put out a variety of ingredients such as: cheeses, ham, onion, green pepper, tomato, hash browns, salsa, etc. Each guest adds prepared ingredients of choice to their bag and shake. Make sure to get the air out of the bag and zip it up.

Place the bags into rolling, boiling water for exactly 13 minutes. You can usually cook 6-8 omelets in a large pot. For more, make another pot of boiling water. 


Open the bags and the omelet will roll out easily.


*Originally posted by Mule.*


----------



## specialk

*Gumbo*

1/4 cup oil 
6 tablespoons all-purpose flour 
2 cups onion, chopped 
1 cup green bell pepper, chopped 
1 cup celery, diced 
3 large garlic cloves, minced 
4 cups chicken broth 
1 tablespoon chicken base 
3 cups water 
2 bay leaves 
1 1/2 teaspoons dried thyme 
1 teaspoon dried basil 
1/3 cup dried parsley 
1 teaspoon lemon pepper 
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
2 tablespoons soy sauce or Worcestershire sauce 
1 (14 1/2-ounce) can diced tomatoes
4 cups sliced Cajun-style fresh link sausage 
4 cups cut okra (fresh or frozen) 
2 cups oysters and liquor 
1/2 pound crabmeat 
1 1/2 pounds fresh peeled shrimp 
3 cups bay scallops 
Salt/Pepper to taste


In a large pot combine oil and flour. Cook over medium heat stirring constantly until the roux has browned to a light chocolate color. Add onion, pepper, celery and garlic. Sauté for 2 to 3 minutes, stirring constantly. Slowly add chicken broth, and chicken base, stirring as you go. Add water, bay leaves, thyme, basil, parsley, lemon pepper, cayenne pepper, soy sauce and tomatoes. Cut sausage into 1/2-inch pieces. Add to pot along with okra. Cover pot and simmer for 1 to 1 1/2 hours, stirring occasionally. Add oysters, crabmeat, shrimp and scallops. Simmer for an additional 15 minutes. Serve over hot buttered rice. Sprinkle with file powder on top of bowl and stir in


----------



## fulldraw74

*whole snapper with tarragon butter and wilted spinach*. 


1 cupwood chips
2 20 to 24 oz whole snapper
2 leafy sprigs fresh dill
1/4 cup extra vurgin olive oil

prepare your fire to grill to 350 degree
place a frond of dill in the cavity of each fish .Cut diagonal slashes in the side of the fish.brush the fish with olive oil.Grill untill opaque and just beginning to flake when tested with a fork;Turning once over.
Fillet the fish and serve 1 fillet per person topped with tarragon butter and wilted spinach along side.


1/4 cup taragon butter .
1 1/2 pds of spinach.

In large skillet over medium heat;melt the taragon butter.
Add spinach and cook until wilted 5 to 7 minutes .Serve warm with drizzle more of butter.

Posted By Stev


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

*Best Eggplant I ever had*

Found this recipe a while ago, very good.

*Cheese Tomato Eggplant Casserole 
* 
1 can ( 15 oz) tomato sauce 
1 medium eggplant (1 1/2 pounds) 
1/3 cup Parmesan cheese 
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano 
1 glove garlic 
2 cups shredded cheddar cheese 
Pour 1/2 cup of the tomato sauce in a 12x7 micro baking dish. Cut eggplant lengthwise:cut crosswise into 1/4 inch slices. Layer 1/3 of the eggplant and 1/3 cup of the tomato sauce in the baking dish. Repeat layers twice. Sprinkle with Parmesan, oregano and garlic. Cover tightly with saran wrap and microwave on high for 6 minutes; rotate dish 1/2 turn and microwave until tender about 7 minutes longer. Sprinkle eggplant with cheddar cheese. Microwave on medium for 2-4 minutes until hot and bubbly. Let stand 5 minutes 
I have done this many ways. I've used marinara sauce in place of tomato sauce and spices. I usually use mozzarella cheese instead of cheddar but good both ways. And I always make the whole thing, with cheese and cover and microwave for 15 minutes then let stand 5 minutes.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

*Mom's Deer spaghetti sauce from scratch*

*Spaghetti Sauce
* 

4 med onions, chopped
1/2 C. salad oil
1 Tbs. butter
3 Tbs. parsley flakes 
2 garlic cloves
Cook until onions are tender
1 1/2 - 2 lbs. gr. venision
Crumble and fry
Add to onion mixture
Add:
3 8 oz. cans tomato sauce
3 6 oz. cans tomato paste
2 Tbs. Worcestershire sauce
salt to taste
Cook slowly for 3 hrs.

Can also add any of these as your liking
1/2 - 1 tsp of each--
Rosemary
Thyme
Cumin
Oregano
Tarragon
Marjoram


----------



## dutchman

*Suicide Potatoes*

This recipe is adapted from an original that appeared in John Madden's Tailgating Cookbook.

5 lbs baking potatoes, skins on, scrubbed clean and baked
1 to 1-1/2 lbs Velveeta Cheese
1/2 jar Bacos bacon bits
2-2-1/2 cups Blue Plate Mayonaise

Slice the baked potatoes about 1/2 inch thick and place in your greased baking dish (dutch oven). Cut Velveeta Cheese into 1/2 inch cubes and place over potatoes. Sprinkle Bacos over the cheese and potato mixture. Top it off with a layer of the mayonaise and bake in a 350 degree oven or with about 8 coals on bottom and 12 on top if using a dutch oven. Bake for an hour or until mayo is browned and the cheese is melted and bubbly.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

*Mexican Eggplant*

*Mexican Eggplant

*1lb of ground meat
I medium size eggplant
½ of a medium onion
3 cups of shredded cheese
1 pack of burrito seasoning
1 jalapeno pepper
39 oz. of tomato sauce
Minced garlic
Parmesan Cheese
Oregano
Brown ground meat with sliced onions and drain oil. Add one pack of burrito seasoning mix, ½ cup of water, 15 oz. of tomato sauce, and ground up jalapeno pepper. Mix ingredient together and set aside.
Peel eggplant and cut in half length ways. Then slice eggplant into ¼" pieces cross ways. 
In a deep casserole dish pour a few oz of tomato sauce and spread on bottom of dish. Add a single layer of eggplant. Sprinkle with Parmesan cheese and Oregano. Add a layer of ground meat and top with a few oz of tomato sauce. Repeat till eggplant and ground meat are gone. Pour remaining tomato sauce on top. Microwave on high for 18 to 20 minutes. Remove and sprinkle with your choice of shredded cheese on top. Microwave on high for 4 minutes. Let stand for at least five minutes before eating.


----------



## dutchman

Breakfast Burritos

1 dozen eggs, beaten
1 pound breakfast sausage
1 medium onion, diced
1 bell pepper, diced
sour cream
grated cheese
flour tortillas

In a dutch oven (or your oven at home) heat enough flour tortillas for the folks you're feeding. Fold the tortillas in half and wrap in foil for heating. This recipe will produce about 8-10 burittos, so plan accordingly.
In a medium to large skillet, crumble and fry sausage over medium heat. As sausage begins to make a little grease, add diced onion and pepper and cook until sausage is done and onion is clear. Add eggs and cook until they're done to your likeness.
Serve by spreading a dab of sour cream over the heated tortilla. Add a portion of the sausage and egg mixture. Top with grated cheese. Roll and eat.

This is a quick and easy breakfast and is popular with kids. You may want to cook the onion and pepper separately and serve on the side.


----------



## dutchman

Chicken and Dumplings - compliments of Agarr (copied from a previous post).

Prep work can be done at home and refrigerated if cooking at camp.

The easy part- Dumplins

2 Cups Bisquick
2/3 cup whole milk

Stir until soft dough forms. Reserve in bowl- put on top of chicken and veggies prior to closing the lid for the final 10 minutes of cooking.

Stew-

6- Chicken breasts (or 2 whole fryers) parboil until cooked through, remove bones and save broth. Shred cooled meat into pieces by hand or food processor. Salt and pepper to taste

2 - 16 oz packages frozen Soup mix- I use VegAll brand
2- yellow onions - rough chopped and sauted until translucent
2- stalks fresh celery if desired - rough chopped and sauted
4 cups Chicken stock
2 teaspoons Cornstarch if needed to thicken

Combine chicken, stock, vegetables in Dutch oven, add cornstarch, stirring in slowly. Heat to simmer for 30 minutes until hot through and through. Add stock if needed to cover stew.

Add dumplings in soup spoon sized portions until top of stew is covered. 

Cook for an additional 10 minutes until dumplings are set and somewhat browned.

Remove from fire and cool for 10 minutes with lid on.

Recipe works equally well in Crock Pot or other slow cooker.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Cajun/Creole (Yellowtail) Fillets*


Cajun/Creole (Yellowtail) Fillets 
Notes: 
This recipe works with any type of firm fish steak or fillet.

Servings: 6 
Ingredients: 
1 lb Yellowtail Fillets (or Halibut, Mahi, Salmon, or Swordfish) 
2 Tbsp olive oil 
Salt and freshly ground black pepper, to taste 
1 small green bell pepper, chopped 
1 small onion, chopped 
1 garlic clove, chopped 
1/2 tsp oregano, fresh 
4 large ripe tomatoes, seeded and chopped 
3 Tbsp butter, melted 
1/4 tsp hot pepper sauce, or to taste 
Pinch of cumin 
2 Tbsp fresh cilantro, chopped 

Directions: 
1. Preheat oven to 450ºF. Brush a baking dish (large enough to hold the fish in a one layer) with some of the olive oil. 
2. Place the fish in the baking dish, sprinkle with salt and pepper, and set aside. 
3. Heat the remaining oil in a large skillet over medium heat. 
4. Add the green bell pepper and onion and sauté until the vegetables are tender, about 5 minutes. 
5. Stir in the garlic and oregano and cook for 2 minutes longer. 
6. Stir in the tomatoes. Salt and pepper to taste. 
7. Scatter the vegetables over the fish fillets. 
8. In a small bowl (or the saucepan used to melt the butter), combine the melted butter, pepper sauce and cumin. Drizzle over the fish and vegetables. 
9. Bake the fish, basting often, until done to taste, about 10-15 minutes. 
10. Garnish with cilantro. 

Note:  450ºF is a bit too hot for me, I usually cook fish at 350 to 375 for 18 min.  If you go with 450, check the fish after 10 min, esp. if the fillet or steak-fish is not too thick.



~Glenn W. Simonsen


----------



## Nicodemus

Mamas Fried Wild Turkey Breast

Slice turkey breast into strips.
Pound strips with tenderizin` hammer or the bottom of a clean Coke bottle.
Salt, pepper,  and flour strips.
Fry in hot oil until golden brown-DO NOT OVERCOOK!

Make gravy with the drippins`. Serve with rice and biscuits.


----------



## dutchman

Mountain Man Breakfast (adapted from a recipe from Lodge).

In a 12" dutch oven,

1. Brown a pound of breakfast sausage and a medium onion in the dutch oven over medium-high heat (charcoal briquets) and drain.
2. Add about 2 pounds of sliced potatoes that have been pre-cooked (baked or fried) to the sausage, stir to blend and let cook for a few minutes. Season to taste (I prefer Tony Chachere's for my seasoning). I prefer fresh potatoes here. The Lodge recipe calls for frozen hash browns, but they contain too much water to suit me.
3. Add 1dozen eggs (beaten) to the top of the sausage and potato mixture. Place lid on oven and add top heat in the form of about 10-12 charcoal briquets. 
4. Keep an eye on the eggs and when they begin to set pretty well, add a 16 oz package of grated cheese (your favorite "flavor") and replace the lid.
5. Check the progress and when the cheese melts, add 1- 16 oz jar of your favorite salsa and replace the lid.
6. When the salsa starts bubbling, take it off the heat and serve it up.


----------



## fulldraw74

LOW COUNTRY BOIL

1/3 lb Shrimp per person
1/3 lb Crablegs per person
1/3 lb Smoked Sausage per person
2-3 small red potatoes per person
1 ear of corn per person (cut in half)
2 bags of Zatarans Crab Boil
2 lemons (cut in half)
2 large onions (peeled and cut in half)
3 tbs salt
40 oz beer


Fill large stock pot (size depends on amount being cooked) approx. 1/3 to 1/2 full of water. Add onions, lemons, salt, crab boil and beer. Bring to a boil. Add potatoes and sausage and cook until potatoes are almost done. Add corn and cook 3-5 mins. Add crab legs to mixture and cook 5 more mins. Add shrimp and cook until they are done approx. 2-3 mins. Drain and enjoy...........


----------



## Minner

*Minner's Venison Lasagne*

Brown 2 lbs. of venison burger. Then, take a jar of spaghetti sauce (around 32 oz) and add it to the browned burger. Add ½ tablespoon of garlic salt and 1 tablespoon of salt to the mix. 

Cook a box of lasagna noodles according to package instructions. Then take the cooked and cooled noodles and place a layer in the bottom of a greased casserole dish (my pan takes three noodles to cover it in one layer). Add enough of the spaghetti sauce mix to completely cover the noodles. Then add enough cottage cheese and mozzarella to cover that (I try to buy 16 oz. packages of cheese but you can get by w/ less). Then take a spoon and gently mix the ingredients up. You want the sauce and cheeses to be mixed but you don’t want to move the noodles on the bottom. Then, repeat with a layer of noodles, add sauce and cheeses, and repeat this one more time (for a total of three layers of noodles, sauce and cheese). Finally take some grated Romano cheese and cover the whole deal with it. Place in a 350 degree over for around 30-40 minutes.  

Another variant to this is to add some sharp cheedar cheese to the mix. I will also add some parmesan cheese as well. These seem to really "kick it up a notch" as Emeril would say.


----------



## Nicodemus

Nicks` Dove Poppers

12 dove breasts (that`s the limit ain`t it?)
12 pieces of thick sliced bacon
6 jalapeno pepers, cut in half lengthways to make 12 pieces

marinate dove breasts in your favorite marinade overnight in refridgerator

fold dove breast around pepper half

wrap piece of bacon around dove and pepper, then use toothpick to hold all in place

grill over low heat, turnin` occasionally till bacon is crisp

Serve hot.


Chunks of deer backstrap can be substituted for doves.


----------



## Nicodemus

Catfish Stew

This one is an old recipe that the men cooked in a big tin can over a fire while campin` in the lower Oconee River swamp way back when. It`s simple but good. I`ll try to make it as exact as possible.



2 lbs boneless catfish chunks
2 large onions-cut up
4 potatoes-cut in 1 inch chunks
2 big tomatoes-cut in chunks
salt and ground cayenne pepper to taste

Boil potatoes till 3\4s done
Add all other ingredients and simmer till done.

Best eaten beside a fire with the sky for your roof.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Mixed and matched Taters


4 cups frozen hash browns 
1 (7.6-ounce) package butter and herb mashed potato mix 
1 stick butter, softened 
4 ounces cream cheese, softened 
1 cup shredded Monterey Jack or Mexican cheese
1/4 cup finely chopped onion
1/2 cup sour cream 
1/2 teaspoon garlic salt 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon pepper 
2 cups boiling water 
2 cups prepared French-fried onion rings

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. 
Bring a pot of water to the boil and add the hash browns. Cook for 5 minutes and drain. In a large bowl, mix together the cooked hash browns, mashed potato mix, butter, cream cheese, mexican or jack cheese( I use both), sour cream, garlic salt, salt and pepper. Stir in the boiling water. Place in a greased 2-quart casserole dish. Bake for 35 to 45 minutes. Sprinkle the onion rings and some cheese over the casserole and bake for about 5 to 8 minutes longer until onions are golden brown.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Buzzard's Breath's Brisket Recipe
Serves 6-10 





Utensils:
A large old-fashioned roasting pan – the blue one with the white speckles. Speckled roasters are usually available in most hardware stores. Be sure to buy the size that holds a 20-22 pound turkey – the label on the pan should spell out its capacity. I even put mine in a throw away aluminum foil pan. I do reinforce it with a couple layers of foil. But if it’s big enough for a 22-pound turkey, it’ll be big enough for a 6-10 pound brisket.
A medium-size mixing bowl
A large plastic container with a lid

Ingredients:
One 6-10 pound trimmed beef brisket, point and flat intact
1 bottle Heinz Chili Sauce (there’s only one size)
1 envelope Lipton’s Onion Soup Mix
1 (12 ounce) can cola – don’t use diet cola
1 envelope Lipton's Mushroom soup (optional)
1  medium onion, sliced in rings, to put on top of the brisket
Directions
1. Preheat your oven to 325 degrees.

2. Place the brisket fat-side-up into the roaster. (The brisket can be taken right from the refrigerator and put into the roaster – it does not have to be at room temperature.)

3. Pour the chili sauce, onion soup mix and the cola into the mixing bowl and stir several times. (Many people are tempted to taste this concoction. Do NOT!!  Trust me! You’ll taste it after the brisket is cooked.)

4. Dump this mixture over the brisket. You can lift the brisket up and let some of the liquid spread under it. It won’t hurt.

5. Cover the brisket and roast it at 325 degrees until the flat portion is fork tender — anywhere from 4 to 5 hours. By “fork tender” I mean that the meat is tender, but there is still a slight tug on the fork as you pull the fork out of the brisket. If it is not fork tender, cover the brisket and return it to the oven, checking at 15-minute intervals.

Or you can cook it overnight ( 8-10 hours) in a 225 degree oven. I like this one.

6. When the flat section is done (fork tender), remove the brisket from the roaster and allow it to cool on a platter. When the gravy is cooled, pour it into the plastic container, cover and refrigerate it. Wrap the cooled brisket in cellophane and place it into the refrigerator overnight. Once it’s refrigerated, the roasted brisket and cold gravy can remain there for at least a week before it’s sliced, reheated and served. *Make sure you carve it in thin slices against the grain.*It also freezes well for a later on good eats.

Slicing, reheating and serving: Try putting some slices in a zip-lock bag with some gravy and let it sit overnight.
The easiest thing to do is to bring the cold, roasted brisket (please don't leave the gravy at home) to me and I will heat and eat it for you!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

Mama Dawg's Pumpkin Stew

Ingredients:
1 10 - 12 pound pumpkin
2 lb. Venison stew meat
2 tbs. Oil
1 Bell Pepper
1 Onion
4 Medium potatoes
3 Carrots
2 Cloves of Garlic
2 Sticks of Celery
1 15oz. can of diced tomatoes
2-3 cups Water
Salt to taste
Pepper to taste

Preparation Directions:

1. Carve a hole in the top of the pumpkin and remove seeds, and stringy insides.

2. Set pumpkin aside.

3. In a dutch oven brown 2 lbs of stew meat in oil.

4. Add in 1 bell pepper(sliced into inch thick slices), 1 onion (sliced), 4 medium potatoes(cubed), 3 carrots(cubed), 2 cloves of garlic(diced), 2 sticks of celery(sliced), 1 - 15 oz can of diced tomatoes.

5. Add salt and pepper to taste.

6. Add 2 - 3 cups of water.

7. Let simmer for 1 hour.

8. Place pumpkin in shallow pan, and place stew inside pumpkin.

9. Brush the outside of the pumpkin with a light coating of oil.

10. Bake pumpkin and stew at 350 for 2 hours, or until pumpkin is tender.

11. Serve while hot.

12. Be sure to get chunks of pumpkin in your stew, as they enhance the flavor of the stew.

Alternative suggestion: Use 4 small pumpkins in lieu of 1 large one (small pumpkin bowl pictured served with fried cornbread).


----------



## Jim Thompson

JT's famous venison backstrap medallions

These can be eaten as a snack before a meal or as the main course.

1 deboned and butterflied backstrap..will usually give10-12 medalions

1 cup of worstershire
tablespoon horseradish
1/8 cup of spicey brown mustard
2 tablespoons of honey or favorite sweet bbq sauce
2-3 good shots of texas pete

mix all ingrediants and tenderloin in gallon ziplock.  rub sides of tenderloin through bag to make sure to get good coverage.  Marinate for 2-3 days.  The longer the better.  If you cant wait then try tenderizing the steaks with mallet or bottom of stout glass prior to marinating.

cook over high heat on grill or med heat in skillet with light olive oil.  cook ONLY until med-rare.  If this will be the main course cook last so that it will still be steaming hot when served.

If you are cooking as an appetizer then cut into strips after cooking and serve with sliced cucumber and tomato and hoop cheese.  Sprinkle the tomato and cucumber liberally with cracker girl seasonings.


----------



## fulldraw74

Compliments of gadeerwoman (copied from one of her posts)

KITTY LITTER CAKE
1 spice or German chocolate cake mix 1 white cake mix 1 large pkg vanilla instant pudding mix 1 pkg vanilla sandwich cookies Green food coloring 12 small Tootsie Rolls 1 new (and definitely unused) kitty litter pan 1 new plastic kitty litter pan liner 1 new Pooper Scooper 

Prepare cake mixes and bake according to directions (any size pans). 
Prepare pudding mix and chill until ready to assemble. 
Crumble white sandwich cookies in small batches in food processor, scraping often. Set aside all but about 1/4 cup. 
To the 1/4 cup cookie crumbs, add a few drops green food coloring and mix using a fork or shake in a jar. 
When cakes are cooled to room temperature, crumble into a large bowl. Toss with half the remaining white cookie crumbs and the chilled pudding. (Mix in just enough of the pudding to moisten it. You don't want it soggy. Combine gently). 
Line new, clean kitty litter box. 
Put mixture into litter box. 
Put three unwrapped Tootsie rolls in a microwave safe dish and heat until soft and pliable. 
Shape ends so they are no longer blunt, curving slightly. Repeat with 3 more Tootsie rolls and bury in mixture. 
Sprinkle the other half of cookie crumbs over top. 
Scatter the green cookie crumbs lightly over the top. (This is supposed to look like the chlorophyll in kitty litter.) 
Heat 3 Tootsie Rolls in the microwave until almost melted. 
Scrape them on top of the cake; sprinkle with cookie crumbs. 
Spread remaining Tootsie Rolls over the top; take one and heat until pliable, hang it over the side of the kitty litter box, sprinkling it lightly with cookie crumbs. 
Place the box on a newspaper and sprinkle a few of the cookie crumbs around.


----------



## elfiii

Venison Stuffed Shells

Ingredients
6oz uncooked jumbo pasta shells (18 shells)
1 lb ground venison
1 cup chopped fresh portabello mushrooms
1/2 cup chopped onion
2 large garlic cloves, minced
1 cup shredded mozarella cheese
1/2 cup dry Italian seasoned bread crumbs
1 egg, slightly beaten
1 teaspoon Italian Seasoning
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper
1 30 oz jar prepared pasta sauce (Marinara is usually to thin)
1/2 cup shredded fresh Romano cheese (Parmesan if you prefer)

Heat oven to 350

Cook shells, drain, rinse with cold water, coat lightly with Olive oil and set aside.

Saute venison, mushrooms, onion and garlic until meat is brown. Remove from heat. Stir in mozarella, bread crumbs, egg, Italian Seasoning, pepper,  and nutmeg.

Spoon half of pasta sauce into the bottom of a 12x8 baking dish. Stuff each shell evenly with meat mixture, and arrange shells in baking dish. Pour remaining pasta sauce over shells. Sprinkle shells evenly with Romano cheese.

Cover with foil and bake for 30 minutes or until hot and bubbly.

Put me down for a book.


----------



## 243Savage

Lazy or "Dump" Cobbler.....yum yum.  

Place 12" Dutch oven over 15 hot bottom briquettes. Pour 2 cans (30 oz. ea.) sliced peaches with syrup into oven. Spread 1 package cake mix (white, yellow or spiced) evenly over peaches (eggs or shortening not needed). Sprinkle cinnamon over all to taste. Dot top with butter or margarine. Put lid on top of oven, add 10 hot briquettes and bake for about 45 minutes or until done. This recipe will have a layer of peaches with a cake covering that the boiling syrup self mixes.

Adjust quantity of fruit for 10" Dutch oven to 3 cans (15 oz. ea.), for 8" Dutch oven to 1 or 2 cans (15 oz. ea.). Adjust quantity of cake mix for 10" to 2/3 package, for 8" to 1/3 package. This recipe works for any canned fruit; blackberries, raspberries, peaches, even mixed fruits. Top and bottom briquette counts are reversed from normal practice; 25 total for 12" oven, 21 total for 10" oven, and 16 total for 8" oven.


----------



## fulldraw74

*SMOKED PORK TENDERLOIN*

1 whole pork tenderloin (5 - 6 lbs)
Olive oil
BBQ Spice Rub (see recipe below)
BBQ Sauce (your favorite)

BBQ Spice Rub

2 tbs salt
2 tbs white sugar
1 tbs brown sugar
2 tsp chili powder
2 tsp paprika
1 tsp cumin
1/2 tsp cayenne pepper
1/2 tsp black pepper
1/2 tsp garlic powder
1/2 tsp onion powder



Rub tenderloin with olive oil and coat with BBq spice rub.
When the grill is ready, sear over direct heat for 5-10 mins, browning all sides. After searing move to indirect heat. Add your choice of wood chips (i prefer hickory). Cook until internal temp. reaches 155. Baste with BBQ sauce the last 15 or so mins of cooking.

note: if you have a "cajun injector" you can do like i do and inject some BBQ sauce into the meat before cooking.


----------



## dutchman

E-Z BBQ Chicken

Here's an easy recipe for you BBQ chicken lovers who may be short on time but still want a tasty dish.

Dice a medium onion and saute it in a little oil or bacon grease in your dutch oven. Cook till clear. You can add about half a bell pepper if you want and saute that too. 

Add as many pieces of chicken as you have people to feed. I use leg quarters. If I don't have many to feed, I'll double up on the chicken.

Cover with your favorite BBQ sauce, store bought or homemade. For a 7 quart oven, two 16 oz bottles should do the trick. Then add 1-12 oz Classic Coke. Cover and simmer for about an hour. Watch the chicken so it doesn't stick to the bottom of your dutch oven. Serve with rice or potatoes. Don't worry about leftovers. There shouldn't be any.


----------



## dutchman

Grilled Pork Chops

Open the pack of pork chops (bone in) from the store

Rinse the chops under cold water and pat dry

Lightly cover both sides of chops with a little olive oil

Sprinkle Tony Chachere's Creole Seasoning on both sides of oiled chops and pat in

Place seasoned chops on a platter and cover with Saran wrap and put in the refrigerator for 1 to 2 hours

Light the grill

When the grill reaches a medium hot temperature, place chops on grill. Cook for 3-5 minutes and turn. Re-apply Tony Chachere's to chops. Cook 3-5 minutes more and turn again, re-applying Tony Chachere's to chops. Continue this process until chops are done to your liking. Serve with your favorite sides.


----------



## Muddyfoots

MUDDY'S ONION SOUP

1 large sweet onion, sliced (Vidalia or Texas Sweet)
1/2 lb bacon
1 can beef broth
1 can beef consumme'
4 beef boulion cubes
4 cups water
1 pkg dinner rolls
Thin sliced swiss cheese
salt and pepper to taste

In a pot, fry bacon until crisp and remove from grease. Add onion and saute' in bacon grease until tender. Add beef broth, beef consumme', boulion cubes and water. Salt and pepper to taste. Bring to boil then reduce heat and let simmer 15-20 minutes.

Brown dinner rolls in oven. 

Place roll or rolls in a bowl and put a slice of swiss cheese on top. Spoon hot soup over roll and crumble bacon on top.


----------



## Nicodemus

Fried Squirrels and Gravy.

Clean, wash and quarter squirrels
If they are old, parboil in water till tender
Salt and pepper to taste and roll in flour 
Fry in oil until done, set aside and drain well
Make gravy with the pan drippins`
Put fried pieces back in gravy and simmer on low heat till fallin`-off-the-bone-tender

Serve with mashed potatoes or rice with biscuits

You can substitute Wood Ducks cut up like chicken for this, but they will have to be parboiled first.


----------



## Slingblade

*Slingblade's Stuffed Peppers*

Large Fresh Jalapenos
Cream Cheese
Hot Pork Sausage
Shake and Bake for Pork

Take fresh large jalapenos and split down one side, remove seeds, fill with cream cheese, roll in sausage and coat with shake and bake; grill until the sausage is done.

These are great for appetizers, but I always seem to make a meal out of them.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

*Mechanicaldawg's Fried Cornbread*

2 cups - Self-rising white corn meal mix
1 1/3 cup buttermilk
1 egg
1/4 cup bacon drippins (warm)

Mix all ingrediants in a mixing bowl. Heat skillet to +/- 375 with enough bacon drippings to avoid sticking and fry batter like you would ordinary pancakes.

Quick, simple and no oven required!


----------



## centerc

Quick Fried Apple pies       6-8 apples
                                         1 can cressent rolls
                                         1 cup brown sugar
                                         4-5 spoons of cinnamon
                                        1/2    stick of butter
slice 6-8 firm Apples 
Add 1 cup of brown sugar
Add 4-5 spoons of cinnamon
1/2 stick of butter
put in a sauce pan cook med untill done 
roll out a cressent roll thin put apple mixture inside crimp with a fork
fry at 325 untill light brown
eat


----------



## FERAL ONE

*awesome deer*

this is a variation from one of the recipes in the thread already.i take thin cuts of roast or backstrap with creamcheese, sour cream and jalapenos smeared on then wrapped in bacon sprinkled w/ cajun shake and grilled over low heat. it is so good it would make a man start pickin' up roadkill!!! 

i heat up the cream cheese then spoon a little sour cream in it then stir to mix together. then pour a little of the jalapeno juice in and chop up the peppers and put them in
stir till mixed together. cut your critter into thin slices and smear the mixture on it. wrap bacon around the outside and secure with toothpick. sprinkle with cajun shake and head to the grill. 

it is best to cook these late at night if you don't want everyone down wind to come beggin'


----------



## FERAL ONE

*oven fried crappie fillets*

this can be done with any firm white fish, but it is real hard to beat a crappie fillet or small spotted bass fillets. 
you will need --- your fillets
an egg or 2 for an eggwash
lemon juice 
butter
lemon pepper or lemon herb seasoning

cajun shake
california style garlic (a more granulated style)
stove top style stuffing mix

preheat your oven to 425. 400 if it tends to cook fast.

put stuffing mix in a food processor and reduce to size of breadcrumbs (some chunks are okay, they will add to the texture)
put fillets through egg wash (egg mixed with a little water) and then dredge in the stuffing crumbs.
place on greased cookie sheet (i just spray mine with pam)

melt butter, lemon juice and then add  the garlic and lemon herb seasoning. you will need enough to spoon over each fillet. i like mine pretty strong, just taste it to check.

spoon mixture over each fillet. not trying to soak it but you want to have a little juice from one end to the other.

bake for 20 minutes and sprinkle cajun shake to taste
i love fried fish but this is as good as baked fish can get !!!


----------



## FERAL ONE

*beer can chicken alternatives*

we like to grill our chickens on cans but don't have beer around the house so here are some alternatives that will surprise you. 

coke can chicken --- makes a juicy delicious bird
mountain dew chicken --- the citrus flavor goes through the whole bird. really good with a lemon butter baste on the outside

sometimes we take a can and put 1/4 white wine in it with lemon juice, a shot of dales , franks red hot or texas petes, and a shot or worchestershire (sp) sauce. 

set the bird on it and rub with cajun shake or a mixture of lemon juice, lemon pepper, butter, garlic and onion powder

cook over low heat checking occasionally. i turn mine 1/4 turn ever 20 minutes or so. cook for about 2.5 hours (sometimes 3 depends on bird ) before i bring it off if the skin is not dark enough i will increase the heat for a little while (but don't walk away!!!) i shoot for a 180 degree temp on my meat thermometer in the thigh and breast areas. it is a great way to eat a dead bird.


----------



## FERAL ONE

*fried gator tail*

we ended up using the meat from my gator and blazr988's gator like this and it was better than any i have had in a restaraunt. 
you will need ---- gator meat
an egg
franks red hot
flour
cajun shake

cut the tail meat into small pieces (about popcorn chicken sized) and sprinkle with cajun shake . i find it is better to season the meat than it is to season the flour, you do what you do. 

beat egg and pour about 1/3 cup hot sauce in then stir together.

mix gator in egg, hot sauce mix and then dredge in flour

fry till done. makes excellent appetizers or a meal by itself.


----------



## FERAL ONE

*creek bank taters*

some folks call these home fries, but they have a twist. my dad calls them creek bank taters because he cooked them on the creekbank when he was a kid so that is what i call em'
you will need

cajun shake
lemon pepper or mccormick lemon herb seasoning
taters
oil for frying
sour cream

chunk up your favorite tater, mine is a yukon gold. i like to slice them in quarters then chunk up the pieces. you can slice them like fries if you want.  before you fry them put a healthy dose of cajun shake on them. most will cook off but to me they taste better if the seasoning is fried on.

as soon as they are golden ( i like mine dark)and floating in the oil, remove them and place on paper towel to drain.

spread them out and sprinkle the lemon seasoning on them. 

serve with a little sour cream for dippin'

for another variation, cover them with chili and cheese!!!


----------



## FERAL ONE

*grilled shark*

you will need 

shark fillets
lemon juice
butter
olive oil
lemon herb seasoning
california style garlic (granulated in stead of powder)
dried dill weed

cut your shark fillets into serving sized pieces (probably 3 or 4 inches square)

pour olive oil on them and coat well

melt butter and lemon juice together

clean grill grate as much as possible then put shark on

turn and baste with lemon and butter mixture several times

sprinkle with lemon herb mix and the garlic while grilling

the meat will get firm when done ( a lot tougher than a regular fish fillet)

when done, remove from grill and sprinkle dill weed on top of fillet.


----------



## FERAL ONE

*crispy oven baked hot wings*

you will need -- wings , either buy the cut ones or cut them yourself.

franks red hot
butter
flour
cajun shake

a greased baking sheet

pre heat oven to 400 -425 degrees depending on your oven

melt butter and  a cup or so franks red hot in a big bowl

sprinkle wings with cajun shake

lightly flour the wings then put in bowl with the butter mixture.

place on greased sheet in oven (middle rack) for 20 minutes then turn them over and cook for 20 more minutes.  

my family loves these things


----------



## FERAL ONE

*too good camp dogs*

this is the last one for today i promise!!!

you will need

bacon (thin sliced works best)
dogs
buns
chili
block cheese of your preference
tooth picks

cut dog from end to end but not all the way through, you just want to make a pocket. 

slice cheese in small strips and stuff into pocket. ( i know you can buy them already with cheese in them but sometimes you have to prove to the kids that wal mart doesnt control your life!!!) 

wrap bacon full length of dog and secure with toothpicks at both ends 

grill till bacon is done turning frequently

put on bun and smother with chili (be sure to sleep alone that night !!!)

see i can cook without cajun shake !!! 

this makes me want to camp!!!


----------



## FERAL ONE

*tater tot casserole*

this stuff is always good and the best part about it is it makes great leftovers. the more you reheat it the better it gets.

you will need 
1 lb browned deerburger (or hamburger if your season is going like mine )

1 large bag frozen tater tots
2 cans cheese soup (we like the nacho cheese soup or the southwestern )

creol seasoning (the stuff i always call cajun shake put out by tony's)

preheat oven to 375
grease 2 quart casserole dish
place one layer of tots , a portion of the meat then cover with the cheese soup.

repeat till you are out of ingredients 
sprinkle top with the cajun shake

bake for 30-40 minutes till cheese is bubbling and the top tots are browning. 

enjoy!!!


----------



## FERAL ONE

*tasty chicken fingers*

4 or 5 boneless skinless breasts (works equally well with wild turkey breast meat)

franks red hot 
flour 
cajun shake
oil for frying

cut breasts into strips and sprinkle with cajun shake
put into hot sauce and make sure it is coated well

here is the trick, take from hot sauce straight to the flour, don't let too much drip off, this will make the flour end up looking like a buttermilk crust.

fry till done. they will have a beautiful orangy color to them and taste great !!!


----------



## FERAL ONE

*chicken with sour cream gravy*

this is one of my moms recipes. as far as i am concerned you could throw the chicken away and just give me a bowl of rice with the gravy, i could eat this till it ran out my ears !!!

boneless skinless breasts cut in half (2 per person)
bacon
2 cans cream of chicken soup
8 oz sour cream
1 can milk
salt and pepper

salt and pepper breast pieces, wrap with 1/2 slice of bacon

layer in deep baking dish

mix soup, milk, and sour cream till smooth and pour over chicken

bake at 350 for 1 hour and serve over rice

if you have any gravy left call me


----------



## FERAL ONE

*cheesy potato soup*

this is one of my favorites that my purty lil' bride makes

4 large potatoes
1 small onion
1 stick butter
4 cup milk
1/2 cup flour
1 lb sharp cheddar cheese grated

cube taters and cover with water in a pot (just to the top of the taters)
boil till tender-- about 10 minutes
saute onion and butter in a pan for about 5 minutes then add the flour (i am not a big fan of onions so she cuts them up reeeeeeeeeal small)
stir in milk ,salt and pepper

 cook in microwave for about 15 minutes stirring with wire wisk every five minutes

when thickened add the grated cheese and stir till all is melted

pour sauce into pot with the taters and water and stir. 

this can be served just like it is or you can crumble some cooked bacon on top for a loaded baked potato soup.


----------



## FERAL ONE

*all day chili*

i cook this all day and it is well worth the wait

1 pound ground
1/2 pound stew meat
1/2 pound thick bacon
1 can tomato paste (small)
1 can black beans
1 can chili beans 
1 can red kidney beans
1 can beef stock 
1 pack of carrol shelbys chili mix (comes in a little brown bag)
shredded cheddar cheese
scoops style chips

cook the bacon and chop up fine
brown the ground 
cook the stew meat (make sure the chunks aren't too big)

put all this together in a large crock pot

pour in all the beans with the juice, the beef stock and the tomato paste and stir together

the shelby mix comes with several packets in it. i use the chili packet and the masa flour to thicken it. i dont add the salt or the cayanne.
stir this well. 

some folks like to add a shot of beer to this, but all i keep around the house is wine for cooking. a cup of red wine will enhance the flavors of the chili. you do what you like!!!

cook on high .
i usually put it on a 09:00 and take it off at 17:00 and it will be thickened and the beans start to break down. 

serve with the chips and cheese. it takes a while but it just is not the same if you shortcut the crock pot. hope yall enjoy.


----------



## bigox911

Pork Brains n Eggs with bacon

1 can pork brains in milk
5 large eggs
Thick bacon
Salt and Pepper

I prefer to use an iron skillet for this.  First cook your thick bacon on med-low to med heat until done.  Set the bacon aside and pour enough of the greese out where the bottom is just coated.  Drain your pork brains and cook them in the bacon greese until firm on med-low heat.  Scramble your eggs the skillet with the brains and serve with the bacon and a hot cup of coffee.


----------



## J.R.

*Corn Casserole*

1 can cream style corn
1 can whole kernel corn
1 pkg. Jiffy cornbread mix
8 oz. sour cream
1 stick of margarine
1 c. grated cheese

mix all ingredients except cheese and bake for 60 minutes at 325 degrees. Cover with cheese the last 10 minutes of baking.



*Sweet Potato Casserole*

3 c. mashed sweet potatoes
1/2 c. granulated sugar
1/2 c. brown sugar
1/2 c. milk
1/2 stick butter, melted
2 tbsp. vanilla
*Topping:*
1/2 stick melted butter
3/4 c. light brown sugar
1/2 c. self-rising flour
1 c. chopped pecans

Mix all ingredients until well blended.  Pour into buttered baking dish. Sprinkle with topping and bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes or microwave on high for 10 minutes.  TOPPING:  Melt butter and stir in brown sugar; add self-rising flour and then nuts.  Mix all together and sprinkle over sweet potatoes.



*Oven Fried Bacon Wrapped Chicken Thighs*

6-8 Bone-in skinless chicken thighs
6-8 slices of bacon
salt
paprika
pepper
cornmeal

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Microwave bacon 1 minute til limp. wrap chicken thighs with the bacon. 
In a flat dish combine 1/2 c. cornmeal, 1 tsp. salt, 1 tsp. paprika, 1 tsp. black pepper. Coat chicken with mixture. Arrange chicken on a wire rack sprayed with Pam. place in broiler pan or a baking pan. Spray chicken with pam. Bake 30 minutes, turn over and bake 20-30 more minutes til done.


*One-pan Chicken and Potato Bake*

6-7 bone-in chicken pieces
4 large potatoes, cut in wedges
1/3 cup kraft zesty italian dressing
1/3 cup grated parmesan cheese

Preheat oven to 400 degrees. place chicken and potatoes in 9x13-inch baking dish. Pour dressing over chicken and potatoes; sprinkle with cheese. Cover with foil and bake for 30 minutes. uncover and bake another 30-40 minutes til potatoes are tender and chicken juices run clear.

More to come later. . . .

J.R.


----------



## Nicodemus

TTT


----------



## FERAL ONE

*deer medallions w/ red wine brown gravy*

pictures are in the regular threads , but here is the recipe. 
hope yall try this out. 

cut your backstrap into medallions (you can use cube steak if you want) marinate and tenderize ( i just bought one of those jaccard deals with 45 blades and i love it) season it with salt and pepper . dip in an egg wash and roll in bread crumbs. lightly brown in olive oil on both sides (dont COOK it just brown it) then remove it from the pan. make your gravy. i use beef stock, a shot of dales and a half cup of red wine. when gravy is bubbling and seasoned to your taste, put meat back in gravy and cover. simmer for 20 minutes and serve with rice or mashed taters. whoooo wee my gut is hurtin' right now


----------



## FERAL ONE

*sloppy DOES*

i will ttt with a recipe. take a pound of ground and brown it and drain it. pour in about a cup of your favorite barbeque sauce and simmer for a little bit. serve over a toasted bun. i like to put a slab of pepper jack cheese or a real sharp cheddar on top. this is too easy but real good !!!


----------



## J.R.

*Quick Brunswick Stew*

 1 lg. onion, cut in wedges
1 tbsp. cooking oil
1 (16 oz.) can stewed tomatoes
1 (16 oz.) can sliced potatoes,
   drained
1 (16 oz.) can whole kernal corn
1 (16 oz.) can whole lima beans
1 (10 3/4 oz.) can tomato soup
1/2 tsp. salt
Dash of pepper
2 (5 oz.) cans boned chicken, drained

  Cook onion in oil until tender.  Stir in undrained stewed tomatoes, undrained corn, tomato soup, lima beans, potatoes, salt, and pepper. Bring mixture to boil.  Reduce heat; cover and cook for 10 minutes. Stir in chicken and heat thoroughly. 

*Pork Chop Casserole*

6 lean pork chops
4 or 5 med. potatoes, scrubbed and
   thinly sliced (peeled or unpeeled)
2 onions, thinly sliced
1 can mushroom soup
1 can water
Salt and pepper to taste

 Brown pork chops in small amount of oil (2 tablespoons) or under broiler.  Place in 2 quart casserole dish with lid.  Cover pork chops with onions.  Layer on potatoes.  Sprinkle with salt and pepper.  Mix soup with water and pour over potatoes.  Cover and bake for 1 hour at 350 degrees.  4-6 servings.  

*Corny Cornbread Coffee cake*

 1 1/2 c. self-rising flour
1 c. granulated sugar
1 c. light brown sugar, firmly packed
1 c. vegetable oil
1 tsp. vanilla
4 eggs
1 c. chopped nuts (I use pecans)
Cool Whip

 Grease and flour 9 x 13 inch baking pan.  Preheat oven to 350 degrees.  Sift flour.  Mix with granulated sugar and brown sugar.  Add oil, vanilla and eggs.  Mix well.  Add nuts.  Bake at 350 degrees for 35-40 minutes. Served as a dessert with a splash of Cool Whip.  

*Rotel-Cheese Dip*

1 lb. hot sausage
1lb. lean ground beef
1 lb velveeta cheese block
2 cans of Campbell's fiesta nacho cheese soup.
2 can of rotel
In a large saucepan cook sausage and ground beef until brown; drain fat. stir in cheese, soup, and rotel. Cook and stir over low heat until cheese melts. put in a crock pot cover and keep warm on low-heat setting for up to 3 hours. serve with tortilla chips.

This is my favorite dip, it is hearty and filling. 

J.R.


----------



## J.R.

*Original Ranch Cheddar Chicken *

Ingredients 
1/2 cup Hidden Valley® The Original Ranch® Dressing

1 tablespoon All-purpose flour

4 (about 1 pound) Boneless, skinless chicken breast halves

1/4 cup Shredded sharp Cheddar cheese

1/4 cup Grated Parmesan cheese 
Preparation 
Prep Time: 15 min.
Cook Time: 25 min.

Combine dressing with flour in a shallow bowl. Coat each chicken breast with dressing mixture. Place on ungreased baking pan. Combine Cheddar and Parmesan cheeses; sprinkle on chicken. Bake at 375°F. for 25 minutes or until chicken is no longer pink in center and juices run clear.

J.R.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Did someone say garlic? Toss out those measuring utensils!!*

StriperAddict’s Spicy Lime-Garlic-Ginger Stripped Bass 

This recipe will work with any thin to medium thick fish fillet.

You cook this quick throw together meal right in a skillet.

Order of Ingredients:
Cooking Oil, your choice. I used Carotino (Sold at Health Food Stores)
Organic Diced Garlic
Organic Diced Ginger
Organic Jalapeño Peppers
1 lb. Striped Bass (or Salmon, flounder, haddock)
Lime (or Lemon) slices, at least 2 per lb. of fish. 
Lime (or Lemon) juice, squeezed fresh.
Paprika
Salt to taste
Mrs. Dash pepper replacement (or fresh ground black pepper) to taste

(One pound of fish is 2 servings.  Just double the mix below if you’re going with 2 lbs., etc.)

Directions:
Start with the cooking oil and heat it in a skillet to medium.
Add a heaping amount of diced garlic. If you have to measure, I’d say that’s at least 3 tablespoons. (Garlic and I are best friends )
Add ½ the amount as above of diced ginger.
Add cut jalapeños to your liking.  Obviously, the more you add, the hotter  .

Stir the above until the garlic is near brown. Don’t overcook.  Mix well.

Add the fish to the oil/garlic/ginger mix so that the fish is coated with the mix.  After just a spell, flip the fish over and add slices of lime. Also, squeeze some fresh limejuice over the fish. If you don’t like lime, just use lemon.  Sprinkle on Paprika to add color & some taste.

Cook the fish until done on a low flame with the skillet covered.  I used a gas stove so I’m not sure of the temperature, but after 9 min., the med. sized fillet was done to perfection.  

Serve, and add your salt and pepper to taste.

Also, you ought to serve this over your favorite rice (basmati, or jasmine if you have to go with white rice. For better health, stay away from bleached rice.) Or you can try over noodles, (ramen) too.

~Another suggestion:  After the fish is done, you can keep the jalapeños in the skillet; add extra oil and stir fry your favorite veggies. Go with thin slices of zucchini or other squash since the cooking time will be shorter than thicker veggies like broccoli.


I just tried this recipie on the fly with Salmon skin on.  I started by putting the fillet side down in the garlic-ginger-jalapeño oil mix for a minute, then flipped it over to finish.

Reminder:  you’ll need to take the skin off if you go with Striper fillets, and don’t forget to cut off the dark before cooking  !

~Glenn Simonsen


----------



## J.R.

*Smoky Bacon Wraps*

1 lb. sliced bacon
1 package (16oz.) cocktail smokies (little smoked sausages)
1 cup packed brown sugar

Cut each strip of bacon strip in half widthwise. Wrap one piece of bacon around each smokie. Place in foil-lined 15 x 10 baking pan. Sprinkle with brown sugar. Bake, uncovered, at 400 for 30-40 minutes or until bacon is crisp and sausage is heated through.
Makes about 3 dozen

*Glazed chicken wings* 

12 whole chicken wings (about 2 1/2lb)
1/2 cup BBQ sauce
1/2 cup honey
1/2 cup soy sauce

Cut chicken wing into three sections; discard wing tip section. Place in a greased 13x9x2 baking dish. Combine BBQ sauce, honey, and soy sauce; pour over wings. Bake, uncovered, at 350 for 50-60 minutes or until chicken juices run clear.

*Icebox sandwiches*

1 package (3.4 oz) instant vanilla pudding mix
2 cups cold milk
2 cups Whipped topping
1 cup (6oz) semisweet chocolate chips
48 graham cracker squares

Mix pudding and milk according to package directions and refrigerate until set. Fold in whipped topping and chocolate chips.
Place 24 graham crackers on a baking sheet; top each with about 3 tablespoons filling. Place another graham cracker on top. Freeze for one hour or until firm. Wrap inividually in plastic wrap; freeze. serve sandwiches frozen.


J.R.


----------



## dutchman

Sausage Balls

2 cups Bisquick Baking Mix
1 pound of your favorite breakfast sausage (venison works fine)
8 oz. Grated Sharp Cheddar Cheese


Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
Combine all ingredients in a fair sized bowl. You may need to add about 3 tablespoons of water to help the mixture bind properly.
Roll mixture into bite sized balls and place on ungreased caking sheet.
Place in oven and cook for about 18 minutes or until brown.


----------



## StriperAddict

dutchman said:


> Sausage Balls
> 
> You may need to add about 3 tablespoons of water to help the mixture bind proberly.



I'm a guessin' that adding a small egg or two instead of the H2O would really do the trick, to bind proberly  


BTW, I gain at least 8 oz. every time I come 2 this thread, why is that? Someone have a scientific explonashion of this phenomenon???


----------



## FERAL ONE

*good cheese fondue*

well, delton asked for "other" recipes so i am being brave and posting a fondue recipe. if you have a fondue pot it works great but if you don't i guess you could just set the pot on a couple of hothands hand warmers !!! *my disclaimer, i did not purchase the fondue pot, it was my brides idea   

you will need a block of cheddar cheese, or a bag of shredded cheddar. bout a pound , we like the extra sharp !!!  

half a block of swiss or monteray jack cubed into small bites , this makes it easier to melt and a little easier to taste without getting caught !!!

can of chicken stock
1/4 cup flour
1/2 teaspoon dry mustard
1/2 teaspoon worcestershire sauce
fresh ground black pepper
1/2 cup white wine

a good french bread cut into 1"cubes

in a 2 quart pot, bring chicken stock and wine to a simmer
add dry mustard , worcestershire sauce ,and flour slowly stirring till smooth add cheese a handful at a time slowly melting and stirring. add crushed black pepper to taste.

when all is melted and smooth transfer over to fondue pot (if you have one   ) if not leave on lowest heat possible to keep it warm.  

dip bread and enjoy !!! you can also dip chunks of summer sausage or smoked sausage in it.

if you use the little fondue forks you have to extend your pinky while dipping


----------



## fulldraw74

*GAGIRL'S CHOCOLATE CAKE*

1 Box of cake mix (cook as directed)


*Homemade Chocolate Icing*
1 box of powdered sugar
1/4 cup of milk
2 tbs. Cocoa
1 tsp vanilla extract
1 stick of butter

Melt stick of butter and thoroughly mix all ingredients. Let cake cool and coat with icing.

Kelly Wages (aka Gagirl77)


----------



## fulldraw74

*Gagirl's Homemade Peanut Butter Icing*

1 box of powdered sugar
1 cup of Peanut Butter (dont use the cheap stuff, makes too much oil)
1 tsp Vanilla extract
1/4 cup of milk (can use more if too thick)
1 stick of butter


Melt butter and thoroughly combine all ingredients. Place on top of your favorite cake mix.

Kelly Wages (aka Gagirl77)


----------



## fulldraw74

*Touchdown Taco Dip*

 1  can (16 ounces) refried beans

 8  ounces cream cheese, softened

 1  cup sour cream

 2  tablespoons taco seasoning mix

 2  garlic cloves, pressed

 2  cups shredded cheddar cheese

 1  medium tomato, seeded and diced

 4  green onions with tops, thinly sliced

1/2  cup pitted ripe olives, sliced

2  tablespoons  finely chopped fresh cilantro

 Additional sour cream (optional)

 Tortilla chips (optional)

 1.  Preheat oven to 350°F. , spread refried
beans over bottom of Deep Dish Baker.  combine
cream cheese, sour cream, taco seasoning mix and  pressed garlic mix well.

 2.  Spread cream cheese mixture evenly over refried beans. Grate cheddar cheese over top. Bake 15-20 minutes or until cheese is melted.

 3. Dice tomato and thinly slice green onions. Slice olives. Finely mince cilantro. Sprinkle tomato, onions, olives and cilantro over dip. Garnish with additional sour cream, if desired. Serve with tortilla chips.

Kelly Wages


----------



## FERAL ONE

*fried ravioli's and marinara sauce*

fulldraw, you could just hand me that peanut butter icing and then step away from the madman!!!!

pics in main thread.

this makes a great appetizer or a whole meal !!!

frozen ravioli meat or cheese, i like the meat ones best
italian seasoned bread crumbs
2 eggs
oil for frying
grated parmesan cheese

your favorite marinara sauce 


partially thaw the raviolis and place them in a gallon bag with the 2 eggs and a little water. toss to coat

roll them in the breadcrumbs and place in 350 degree oil

they will start to "puff" as they brown, flip them over to brown other side

place on paper towels to drain and sprinkle with cheese

dip in favorite marinara or spaghetti sauce (heat the sauce up first)

enjoy !!!


----------



## bigox911

Pnut Butter Bars

Ingredients

1 box butter cake mix
1 cup creamy pnut butter
1/2 cup creamy or crunchy pnut butter
1 egg
1/3 cup water
1 can chocolate frosting
9x13 pan
crisco for lube
Pnut m&m's


Preheat oven to 350

Bars
1 box butter cake mix
1 cup creamy pnut butter
1 egg
1/3 cup water


Mix ingredients for 3-4 minutes in a bowl with a stand mixer until it's coming off the sides of the bowl.  Greese a 9x13 pan with crisco and flatten the dough into the pan so it's good and level.  Place in the oven for 20-25 minutes or until golden brown.While the bars are baking make the icing

*Icing*

Mix 1 can chocolate frosting with 1/2 cup creamy or crunchy pnut butter until well combined.  

Let the bars cool completely and spread icing over the top of them.  Cover with crushed pnut m&m's or any other topping.  

Keep well hidden or they'll go quick!


----------



## fulldraw74

Hey Delton.........


Dont forget to add these duck recipes........ 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=89995



> Recipe #1: Marinated in basalmic vinagrette w/ brown sugar rub, wrapped in bacon...covered in foil, baked at 350 for about 25 minutes...
> 
> Recipe #2: Marinated in Italian dressing, placed in a red pepper "boat" with a slight minced garlic bedding, covered in bacon, grilled meat side down for 10 minutes, flipped for about 5...


----------



## BIGABOW

cubed venison marinated in any of you favorite marinades such as Dales, Kikoman's,ect for two to three hours pryor to grilling on a charcoal grill is one of my favorites.
1-marinade cubed venison for2-3 hours.
2-grill on charcoal grill to med-well state.
3- enjoy.


----------



## Hoss

*Wings-What else*

If my wife finds out I posted her secret recipe, I'm dead.  Don't tell Delton.

 The Sauce makes enough for about 30 wings
6 Tablespoons (3 oz.) of FRANK'S Louisiana Hot Sauce (also sold as DURKEE'S)
1/2 stick of margarine (not butter !!)
1Tablespoon of white vinegar
1/8 to 1/4 teaspoon of Cayenne pepper powder
1/4 teaspoon of red pepper powder
1/8 teaspoon of garlic salt
A dash of black pepper
1/4 teaspoon of Worcestershire sauce
1to 2 teaspoons of Tabasco sauce
Mix all the ingredients in a small sauce pan over low heat (and I do mean low) until the margarine is
completely melted, then stir until everything is blended into the sauce. Then get the sauce off of the heat
This last step is quite important, as any additional heating tends to kill the flavor.
  The Wings  use about 30 wings
Use completely defrosted wings
Cut off the tips
Use a deep fryer (or a pot deep enough to hold wings covered with oil)
Use a candy thermometer to measure the temperature of the oil.
In the deep fryer, put in about a quart of peanut oil (yes, I said peanut oil. Other types of oil don't seem
to develop quite the same exquisite flavor.) Heat the peanut oil to 375 degrees F., and drop in half (15) of
the wings, one at a time. Doing it one at a time is important, as you don't want to lower the temperature
of the peanut oil too much (less than about 325 degrees F.) by dumping in a whole load of cold wings all
at one time.
 Fry the wing for 12 to 15 minutes, then take them out.
 Place the other 15 wings in the deep fryer, then drain the hot, cooked wings for a few minutes through a
strainer, preferably placed over the deep fryer. If you don't use a strainer, the residual oil will congeal on
the wings, making a rather greasy mess.
 When all the wings are cooked, put the wings and the sauce in a container with a cover. Then vigorously
shake the container until the wings are thoroughly coated. Serve with celery and blue cheese salad dressing.


----------



## Nitro

*Ms. Idessa's Bourbon Pecan Pie....*

From Pinefields Plantation, Moultrie, GA

Preheat oven to 350 degrees

3 Eggs
1 cup granulated sugar
1 cup light Karo Syrup
2 Tbsp butter- melted and cooled
1 Tsp Vanilla extract
2 Tbsp Bourbon ( I use Maker's Mark)
2 Cups halved Pecans
1 9 inch deep dish pie shell

In a mixing bowl, beat eggs lightly with a fork ,slowly add sugar, corn syrup, butter, vanilla and bourbon until combined.

Fold in 1.5 cups of Pecans. Pour mixture into Pie shell, smoothing out the top so Pecans are evenly distributed. Top with remaining Pecans.

Carefully place pie into oven, bake until a dark, nut brown color- (about 50-55 minutes) or until a knife placed into the center comes out clean.

Remove and drizzle with Chocolate syrup if desired. Cool thoroughly before slicing as the pie needs to set.


----------



## Al33

*Mildred Chapman's Potato Soup*

Mildred Chapmanâ€™s Recipe for

Potato Soup

Ingredients:

6 to 8 good sized potatoes
¼ cup chopped onions
6 chicken bullion cubes
1 cup chopped celery (optional but recommended)
1 cup flour
1 ½ cups milk
½ stick of butter


Peel then dice potatoes into small thumb size chunks and put them into a large pot adding water until it is one inch above the potatoes. Add chopped onions and bullion cubes, salt and pepper as desired. 
Bring to a boil and let it boil for about 15 minutes or until potatoes are tender to a fork.

While they are cooking, put flour into a mixing bowl and break the egg into it. Using a fork work the egg into the flour until noodles form into small balls or pieces no thicker than ¼ inch. You may find using your fingers to make the noodles a preferred method.

Also, heat but do not boil the milk and keep it heated until it is time to be added to the pot. 

After potatoes are done, reduce heat to a simmer or slight boil and add in the butter, chopped celery, and egg noodles stirring well. Cover it and let it simmer for 5 minutes then pour in the warm milk slowly while stirring. The milk will thicken the soup and it will be ready to serve.

Serve with buttered toast.

You certainly do not have to be sick to enjoy this soup, but mom used to make it for any neighbor that got sick and they all loved it.


----------



## shdw633

*Blackened Whitefish with salsa*

You can use any whitefish you prefer, I like to use orange roughy but flounder, grouper and even chicken works well with this recipe.  It is even healthy and low in fat and calories.

Take a whitefish fillet and blacken it with any of your favorite spices, depending on how hot/spicy you want your fish.  I prefer cajun spices but simple black pepper, cajun pepper or any other rub will do.  Fry the fish for just a couple of minutes on each side (Use Pam and a non stick fry pan if you don't want the calories and fat from the butter) or until you have a nice black crust on the fish, then add 1 cup of chicken broth and 3/4 cup salsa (you will lose some of the blackening spices from the fish but it just adds to the sauces flavor) , again remember the milder your salsa is the milder your sauce will be, the hotter the salsa, well you know the rest, for you firebreathers out there add Franks hot sauce, about 1/4 cup.  Let this boil down and condense down until you have a nice sauce over the fish and then serve over rice.  Believe it or not I ate this for four months and lost 120 lbs.  Unfortunately after I quit eating it I gained it all back and another 30 on top of it.  Hope you can use this Delton!


----------



## dutchman

This may be the only way to get a stev recipe in here...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=90298



> Coolwhip Cottage Salad - from Stev
> 2 containers cool whip
> 2 containers cottage cheese lrg curd
> 1 can fruit cocktail drain juice away
> 1 pkg of any flavor jello
> Mix all together and chill then serve.
> Crushed walnuts optional.
> Pine apple chunks can be added also,Unlimited fruit can be added of your choice.


----------



## Researcher31726

1.  Mom's Easy Eggplant Slices

1 eggplant
1/2 c. fine bread crumbs
1/4 c. grated Parmesan cheese
Mayonaise or salad dressing
Dash of salt
Dash of pepper

Peel and slice eggplant into 1-inch thick slices.  Lightly salt and let drain on paper towels for 15 minutes.  Next, mix the bread crumbs and cheese together.  Add salt and pepper to cheese mixture.  Spread both sides of eggplant with mayonaise or salad dressing; then, coat both sides with crumb mix. Bake on a cookie sheet for 15 minutes at 425 degrees. It will brown both sides.  Serves 4-5.



2.  Aunt Olive's Kraut-burger rolls

2 tubes of crescent rolls
1 lb. hamburger, browned
1 lb. suerkraut, drained
1 pkg. Lipton onion soup mix
1 egg

Prepare rolls by pulling them apart to form rectangles. Push them tightly together; there should be no division of rolls. Combine all other ingredients. Place a generous amount on each rectangle.  Roll the dough end to end. Pinch ends and seam; place seam side down in baking dish; one layer only.  Bake at 375 degrees for 20 minutes. These freeze well.


3. Sister's Tomato Jam

3 c. skinned tomatoes
3 c. sugar
3 oz. box lemon Jello

Cook the tomatoes for 15 minutes.  Add the sugar. Cook for 15 minutes longer. Stir in the lemon Jello. Pour into glasses or jars.  Allow to set for 24 hours. Store in refrigerator or freezer.


4. Uncle Bob Weston's Barbecue Sauce

2-two lb. bottles of ketchup
Juice from 1/2 lemon
2 T. soy sauce
1 c. vinegar
salt to taste
pepper to taste
3 T. tabasco sauce
1 T. melted butter

Pour ketchup and vinegar in big boiler.  Mix well. Add the soy sauce and squeezed lemon juice.  Again stir well. Add remainder of ingredients. Stir everything well and cook on low heat until heated well.


----------



## Unicoidawg

*Smoked Backstrap and BBQ country style ribs Unicoidawg style*

Smoked Backstrap/cube meat

Backstrap or cubed fry meat
Italian dressing
Spade L "beef" seasoning  www.spadelranch.com
Thick cut bacon
wood toothpicks

-Take backstrap medallions and soak in Italian dressing    for as long as possible. The longer the better but a minumum of 6 hours
-After marinating meat sprinkle with seasoning lightly and then roll up tightly
-take a strip of bacon and wrap around the meat and pin in place with a toothpick 
-put the meat on the smoker (I use Hickory chips) at as low heat as possible
-cook to about medium or slightly medium rare
- chow down with your favorite beverage.......I'll take sweet tea please 



Country style ribs

Country style ribs as many as desired (the big thick ones everyone says can't be cooked right  )
worcestershire sauce
montreal steak seasoning
your favorite BBQ sauce ( I prefer http://www.johnnyharris.com/)
butter 
vinegar
season salt

- take the ribs and coat with worcestershire sauce and montreal steak seasoning in a pan
- let soak for as long as possible in the fridge
- cook the ribs on the grill at low heat 175-225 degrees
-while the ribs are starting to cook mix the bbq sauce in a pan on meduim heat and add three or four tablespoons of vinegar, a bit of worcestershire sauce, quater stick of butter and a few sprinkles of season salt
-let all this melt and mix well
-after the meat cooks about 45 min to a hour (keep a good check on it as not to over cook or under cook it is pork ya know) with about 5-10 minutes cooking time left baste meat with the bbq sauce liberally
-take off grill and serve with fresh coleslaw and fries or tater chips 
 Enjoy........it'll make ya slap yo momma  

Unicoidawg


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Bill Nicholson's Krispy Kreme Bread Pudding with Butter Rum Sauce 





2 dozen Krispy Kreme donuts 
1 (14-ounce) can sweetened condensed milk (not evaporated) 
2 (4.5-ounce) cans fruit cocktail (undrained) 
2 eggs, beaten 
1 (9-ounce) box raisins 
1 pinch salt 
1 or 2 teaspoons ground cinnamon 
Butter Rum Sauce, recipe follows

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. 
Cube donuts into a large bowl. Pour other ingredients on top of donuts and let soak for a few minutes. Mix all ingredients together until donuts have soaked up the liquid as much as possible. 

Bake for about 1 hour until center has jelled. Top with Butter Rum Sauce.


Butter Rum Sauce: 
1 stick butter 
1 pound box confectioners' sugar 
Rum, to taste 
Melt butter and slowly stir in confectioners' sugar. Add rum and heat until bubbly. Pour over each serving of Krispy Kreme Bread Pudding.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

MACARONI AND CHEESE
With Grilled Onions, Chiles, and Corn



Source: BBQ USA by Steven Raichlen (Workman Publishing, 2003)
Method: Direct and indirect
Yield: Serves 4 generously
Coarse salt (kosher or sea)
2 cups (about 8 ounces) elbow macaroni
1 teaspoon vegetable oil
2 ears sweet corn, shucked
1 medium red onion, peeled and quartered
4 tablespoons (1/2 stick) unsalted butter, melted, plus 2 tablespoons butter
Freshly ground black pepper
6 to 8 New Mexican green chiles or Anaheim or California peppers, or 
2 to 4 poblano peppers
1 yellow bell pepper
1 red bell pepper
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 shallot, minced
3 tablespoons flour
2 cups half-and-half, light cream, or milk
2 tablespoons Dijon mustard
2 cups (about 8 ounces) grated smoked cheese, preferably smoked Cheddar
1/4 to 1/2 cup dried bread crumbs (preferably homemade)

You’ll also need:

A cast iron skillet, aluminum foil roasting pan or drip pan, or grill-proof baking dish (about 9 by 12 inches), sprayed or brushed with oil; 2 cups wood chips or chunks (optional; preferably hickory or oak); soaked for 1 hour in water to cover, then drained

Bring 8 quarts of lightly salted water to a rapid boil in a large pot over high heat. Add the macaroni and cook until al dente, about 7 to 8 minutes. Drain the macaroni in a large colander, rinse with cold water until cool, and drain again. Toss the macaroni with the oil to prevent sticking.

Set up the grill for direct grilling and preheat to high.

When ready to cook, lightly brush the corn and onion with half of the melted butter and season with salt and pepper. Place the corn and onion on the hot grate and grill until nicely browned, 2 to 3 minutes per side (8 to 12 minutes in all) for the corn, and 3 to 4 minutes per side (9 to 12 minutes in all) for the onion, turning with tongs as needed. Add the chiles and peppers to the hot grate and grill until the skins are charred, 3 to 5 minutes per side (6 to 10 minutes in all) for the New Mexican chiles, or 3 to 5 minutes per side (12 to 20 minutes in all) for the poblano peppers, and 4 to 6 minutes per side (16 to 24 minutes in all) for the bell peppers. Transfer the corn and onion to a cutting board and let cool.


Transfer the grilled chiles and bell peppers to a baking dish and cover with plastic wrap. Let the peppers cool to room temperature, about 20 minutes (the steam trapped by the plastic wrap helps loosen the skin from the peppers). Scrape the skin off the cooled peppers, then core and seed them.


Cut the corn kernels off the cobs using lengthwise strokes of a chef’s knife. Thinly slice the onion quarters crosswise. Cut the chiles and peppers into 1/4-inch dice. The recipe can be prepared to this stage up to 2 days ahead.


Melt the 2 tablespoons butter in a large saucepan over medium heat. Add the garlic and shallot and cook until soft but not brown, 2 to 3 minutes. Stir in the corn kernels and grilled onion, chiles, and bell peppers. Stir in the flour and cook for 1 minute. Stir in the half-and-half and increase the heat to high. Let the mixture boil for 3 minutes, stirring well; it should thicken. Remove the pan from the heat and stir in the mustard and cooked macaroni, followed by the cheese. Season with salt and pepper to taste; the mixture should be highly seasoned. Spoon the macaroni and cheese into the cast iron skillet or oiled aluminum foil pan. Sprinkle the top of the macaroni with the bread crumbs and drizzle the remaining 2 tablespoons melted butter over the bread crumbs. The recipe can be prepared to this stage up to 24 hours ahead.


Set up the grill for indirect grilling and preheat to medium-high. If using a gas grill, place all of the wood chips in the smoker box or in a smoker pouch and run the grill on high until you see smoke, then reduce the heat to medium-high. If using a charcoal grill, preheat it to medium-high, then toss all of the wood chips or chunks, if desired, on the coals.

When ready to cook, place the macaroni and cheese in the center of the hot grate, away from the heat, and cover the grill. Cook the macaroni and cheese until the sauce is bubbly and the top is crusty and brown, 40 minutes to 1 hour. Serve at once.


----------



## Briar

*Larry's Cocktail Weiners*

Larry's Cocktail Weiners

3 onions chopped
1 cup margarine
1 medium bottle ketchup (hunt's)
1 small bottle worstershire sauce
1/2 cup vinegar
3 tablespoons hot sauce
1 tablespoon sugar
2 packs weiners cut in half or thirds




Saute onions in margarine.  Put onions & margarine in a crock pot, add all other ingrediants and cook until weiners are done.


----------



## Briar

*PaPa's Firehouse Chicken (secret recipe)*

PaPa's Firehouse Chicken

1 quart vinegar
2/3 cups salt
3/4 cup vegetable oil
2 tablespoons poultry seasoning
1 teaspoon black pepper

Bring to boil and baste chicken while on grill.


----------



## Briar

*Mulled Cider*

Mulled Cider

2 quarts apple cider
1/2 cup brown sugar packed
10 cinnamon sticks
15 whole cloves
1.5 quarts cranberry juice


Mix all together, bring to a boil and simmer for 30 minutes.  Strain and serve HOT!!


----------



## Briar

*Venison Sausage Balls*

Venison Sausage Balls

3.5 cups Bisquick
1 pkg. (8-10 oz.) extra sharp cheddar cheese Shredded
1 pound deer sausage

Using your hands, mix together & roll into 1 inch balls
Lay out on a sheet and bake at 325 until turning a little brown


----------



## Briar

*Melanie's favorite*

Chocolate cake

1 stick butter (do not substitute)
1/2 cup Crisco
3.5 tablespoons Coccoa
1 Cup boiling water
2 cups flour sifted with
2 cups sugar
2 eggs beaten
1/2 cup buttermilk
1 tablespoon vanilla extract

Preheat oven to 375, grease long pan
Bring first 4 ingredients to a boil, remove from heat then mix in flour & sugar.  Next, beat the eggs with the butttermilk and vanilla and mix in with the batter.  Pour into greased pan and bake for about 22 minutes. 

Icing:

1 stick butter
3.5 tablespoons coccoa
1/3 cup sweet milk
2 tablespoons karo syrup
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 box powdered sugar

Bring first 4 ingredients to a boil then add powdered sugar, bring to second boil and pour over HOT cake.


----------



## Briar

*Pecan Pie*

Pecan Pie

5 eggs slightly beaten
2 cups light Karo syrup
1 stick margarine, melted
1 cup sugar
2 cups pecans chopped or halved
2 pie shells 

Preheat oven to 300. Put empty pie shells in preheated oven until they turn light brown ( this will keep them from being gooey when pies are done) . Mix all ingredients and pour into pie shells.  Bake until medium brown and firm.


----------



## LUTER

*marsala sauce for backstraps*

okay u-dawg. we will see who posts, try to keep up over the holidays.  anyway here ya go

This makes enough sauce for at least 4 hungry guys

4 cups water
4 chicken bullion cubes
sweet marsala wine
3/4 cup fresh diced parsly
1 - 1 1/2 cups fresh diced mushrooms if you like mushrooms
bowl of rouge ( water and flour) for thickening

I usually egg then bread my cubed backstraps with vigo breadcrumbs with romano cheese and then lightly cook in butter and lots of minced garlic. Add garlic and butter to each pan of straps cooked. 

when done cooking the straps use all the residual garlic and butter and put in 4 cups water and 4 bullion cubes.
once bullion dissolves add 2 cups of wine (i use a little more just because i like more of a wine taste) and parsley, bring to a boil and lower heat.
add mushrooms and let simmer for about 3-4 min

add rouge to thicken mixture, some like the sauce a little thicker than others. 

also my brothers and sister like about 3 tbs sugar on theirs for a slightly sweet taste, that is entirely optional

let entire mixture simmer for about 5 min and if wanted you can add more wine at this point if you don't think it has quite enough. 

get straps out of the oven and coat in sauce and enjoy


let me know what you think


----------



## fulldraw74

*Venison Taco Salad*


1 lb ground venison
1 pkg taco seasoning
1 bag tortilla chips
1 small can of chopped black olives
1 can kidney beans
1 bag shredded cheese
approx. 2-3 cups of shredded lettuce (more or less to your liking)
Chopped tomato (optional)
1 small container of sour cream


Crumble bag of tortilla chips in large bowl. Add cheese, lettuce, olives, tomatoes and sour cream and mix thoroughly.
Brown venison and drain off excess fat. Add taco seasoning and kidney beans cook as directed. When done add to bowl of previously mixed ingredients and mix again. Serve immediately........


----------



## fulldraw74

*Easy Doughnuts*

1 or 2 cans of canned biscuits
1 cup of powdered sugar
3 Tbsp. Milk
1/4 tsp. Vanilla


Take your fry-daddy and turn on to get oil hot. Mix sugar, milk and vanilla to make glaze. Open biscuits and poke a hole through the middle with your finger. Place biscuits a few at a time in the oil. When browned on bottom side flip over and let brown (just a minute or two per side) When browned remove and place on paper towels to drain extra oil. Pour glaze over top and enjoy...


These are very simple and dont sound like much but i think you will be surprised at how good they are......


----------



## DanTroop2000

*COOKBOOK*

PARTY CHEESE BALL 

2 8-ounch package cream cheese
2 8- ounce cup shredded cheese
1 Tbs chopped pimiento
1 Tbs chopped green pepper
1 Tbs finley chopped onion 
2 tsp worestshire sauce
1 tsp lemon juic
dash of cayenne
dash of salt
Finely chopped pecans

Combine cream cheese amd sheddar cheese,mixing until well blended,add pimineto,green pepper,onion worcesrteshire sauce, lemon juice and seasonings mix well . Chill shape into ball; roll in nuts. Serve with cracker



                   PEPPY BEAN DIP

1 (16oz) refired bean
1 cup  sour cream
4-5 jalapeno peppers seeded and rinsed
shredded cheddar
sliced green onion
tostada shells broken 

Blend refried besn and sour cream,jalapeno mix well in a serving bowl.Garnish with cheddar cheese and green onion. serve with broken tostada shells for dippers


                       MINI MEAT BALLS

Combine 1/12 Tbs bacardi light rum, 2 Tbs soy sauce, 1 pressed garlic clove and 1 tsp ground ginger,add 1 lbs ground beef chuck blend welll. Shape into balls about  1 inch inch diameter. Bake at 300F 12-15 minutws, turning once. Serve with wooden picks

                        HOT CRABMEAT APPETIZER

1 8-OUNCH CREAM CHEESE 
1 1/2 FLAKED DRAINED CRABMEAT
2 TBS FINLEY CHOPPED ONION
2 TBS MILK
1/2 TSP CREAM-STYLE HORSERADISH
1/4 TSP SALT 
1/3 CUP SLICED ALMONDS,TOASTED



COMBINE SOFTENED CREAM CHEESE,CRABMEAT,ONION,MILK,HORSERADISH AND SEASONINGS ,MIX WELL UNTILL BLENDED, SPOON INTO 9 INCH OVEN PROOF DISH, SPRINLE WITH NUTS. BAKE AT 375F FOR 15 MINUTES . SERVE AS DIP OR SPREAD ON CRACKER,CHIP,OR RAW VEGETABLES



         SAUSAGE AND HOT MUSTARD SAUCE

1 8-ounce brown and serve sausage 

Cut sausage in halves.Brown according to package direction .Keep hot on hot tray.Spear sausage with toothpicks


                 HOT MUSTARD SAUCE
2 Tbs butter
1Tbs flor
1/2 tsp salt
1 cup water
1 beef bouillon cube
1/3 cup dijon style mustard
2 tsps horseradish
2 Tbs sugar 

Melt butter in a saucepan. Stir in flor and slat gradually add wateradd bouillon cube,mustard,horseradish and sugar,Stir and cook until sauce thickens



           PEPPY PARTY NEATBALLS

2lb. ground beef
2eggs
1/4cup water
1 gup bread crumbs
1 small onion,grated  about 1/4 cup
1tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper 

  Combine all ingredients and from into 1-inch balls

1(14 1/2-16oz) can jellied cranberry sauce
1 12oz bottle chili sauceor bbq sauce
2Tsbp brown sugar
1Tbsp lemon juice
Combine and cook in skillet untill snooth. Add meatballs and sinner for 1 hour 



         MUSHROOM CAPS
8  oz mushroom
4 oz cream cheese
1/4 parmesan chees
das of worcesterhire sauce
pinch of dill
pinch of black pepper

de-stem mushrooms and soak in warm salty water for 10-15 minutes. Wash and dry. Mix cream cheese parmesan cheese,dash worcerteshire,pinch dill 

and pinch of pepper Stuff mixture into mushrooms 
.Cookin oven for 15 to 20 minutes. Serve hot or cold


               SAUSAGE CREAM CHEESE

2 8OZ CREAM CHEESE 
1 LB SAUSAGE COOKED CRUMBLED AND DRAINED
1 CAN DICED RO-TEL TONATOES WITH CHILIES
DASH OF TABASCO ONION POWDER AND GARLIC POWDER

COOK SAUSAGE DRAIN, ADD CREAN CHEESE RO-TEL AND RESTOF INGREDIENTS AND HEAT. SERVE WITH CHIPS


----------



## DanTroop2000

*COOKBOOK        SOUP*

vegetable soup
4 cups water
1/2 cup diced potatoes
1/2cup sliced carrots
1/2 cuo peas
1/4 cup chopped celery
1/4 cupsliced onions
1/2 cup okra
1 cup mash whole cooked tomatoes
3/4 cup corn
salt and pepper to taste
In stock pot combine all ingrediens. Bring to boil and simmer  for 1-2 hour until done. To nake beef soup add 1 pound of beef, to make ham soup add 1 pound of ham or hamhock


                             TOMATO SOUP
1 10 oz condensed tomato soup
1 can milk
1/8 dill wee
sour cream and toasted almonds for garnish 


Combine and heat ingredients through. To serve garnish with a dollop of sour cresm and plenty of toasted almonds


                 FRENCH ONION SOUP
2Tbs butter
1 large onion sliced
1/2 tsp sugar
101/2 beef broth
1 1/4 cup water
2Tbs worcestershire

Melt butter in medium size pan.Add onion

 and sugar,cook and stir 5 minutes untill lightly browed,add bouillon,water and  worcestershire sauce;summer 10- 15 minutes

                                  SEAFOOD GUMBO

1 Glove garlic minced
1 large onion chopped
1/2 green pepper diced
1/4 cup oil
14 1/2 whole tomatoes
6 oz tomato paste
3 cups water
1 Tbs worcestershire sauce
2 tsp salt
1 bay leaf
1/2 tsp chihi powder
1/2 tsp dry basil leaves
1/2 lb raw shrimp shelled and cleaned
1/2 lb fresh haddock cut in chunks
10 oz pkg okra
3 cups hot cooked rice

In a dutch oven saute garlic,onion and green pepper in hot oil stirring until tender. Add remaining ingredient except seafood, okra and rice. Simmer; uncovered45 minutes remove bay leaf.Add crab shrimp, haddock and okra; cover and simmer 10-12 minures, Serve in soup bowl over rice


                               CHILI 

12 OZ ground beef
1 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup chopped green pepper
2 gloves garlic minced
14 1/2 can tomatoes cut up
15 oz dark red rinsed and drained
8 oz can tonato sacue
2or3 tsp chili powder
1/2 tsp dried basil crushed
1/4 tsp pepper

In a large saucepan cook ground beef,onion,green papper and garlic till meat is brown. Drain fat off.Add all ingredient.Bring to boiling reduce heat cover and simmer fpr 20 minutes


----------



## FERAL ONE

i was holding out for one of stev's recipes    but anyway i begged my bride for her recipe for apple pizza


APPLE PIZZA

1 pack grands flaky biscuits
1 8 oz pack of cream cheese ---room temp
1/2 cup sugar
2 granny smith apples cored peeled and finely chopped
cinnamon
caramel sunday topping
chopped pecans

she bakes this on a pizza stone but it will work with a pizza pan.

separate the biscuits into 3 seperate layers and lay them out to form the "crust"

mix sugar and cream cheese together then spread over crust

sprinkle the finely chopped apples over the cream cheese

sprinkle with cinnamon

spread finely chopped pecans over top (walnuts would probably work too)

drizzle with the caramel sunday syrup

bake at 375 for 15 - 18 minutes

cut and serve. it is good hot or cold doesn't matter to me


----------



## FERAL ONE

peanut butter kisses

2 cups dry milk
1 cup peanut butter
1/2 cup honey
1/2 cup shredded coconut

mix dry milk peanut butter and honey together then roll dough into small balls. 

roll in coconut to coat

makes about 24 of them and i can eat every one !!!


----------



## FERAL ONE

little ham appetizers

my mom used to have to hide these from me before she had a shindig at the house

take good, lean deli sliced ham (not too thin)
smear cream cheese over each piece thinly
roll it up like a sleeping bag

refrigerate to chill the cheese back down

slice the roll in 1/2 inch pinwheels with a sharp knife

when sliced you can see the spiral of cream cheese in each piece they make a classy little appetizer, but you better keep em away from me!!!


----------



## FERAL ONE

guess it is a little late now but the colors can be changed to fit other times of the season

CHRISTMAS APPLESAUCE CAKE

need a box of graham crackers
jar of apple sauce
food coloring (red and green in this case)
cool whip

start by coloring 2 bowls or apple sauce one red one green
place graham cracker on serving dish, you can make it 2 wide or 2 long if you want. 

cover with layer of green applesauce
put another layer of cracker on and cover with red apple sauce

repeat till it stands about 3.5 to 4 inches tall and has alternating colors in each layer

cover entire cake with cool whip, sides and top

place in fridge to chill for several hours

the apple sauce will soften the crackers and when you slice it you will see the colors

hope you enjoy!!!


----------



## DanTroop2000

*cookbook salad*

OLD -FASHION POTATO SALAD


1 cup real mayonnaise          i like blue plate
1 cup minced oniom
3 Tbs white vinegar
2tsps salt
1/4 pepper
2 hard boil eggs chopped
3lbs potatoes cooked and cubed about 6 cup
2 cups sliced celery 

In large bowl stir together mayonnase,onion,vingar,salt,pepperand eggs.Add potatoes and celery,toss to coat well. Cover and refrigerate for at least 4 hours



          COUNTRY-STYLE COLE SLAW
1/2 cup real mayonnaise 
2Tbs sugar
2Tbs cider vingar
3/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp dry mustard
1/8 tsp celery seeds
4 cups coarsely shedded cabbage
3/4 cup coarsely shredded carrots
1/2 cup diced green pepper
2Tbs sliced green onion

In meduim bowl stir togethrt first 6 ingredients add remaning ingredients toss to coat well. Coner ;chili at least 2 hours         



                 WALDORF SALAD 
1/4 cup russian dressing
1/4 cup sour cream
1 diced apple
1 cup dicef celery
1/2 cup chopped walnuts

In medium bowl blend russian with sour cream.Add apple,celery and walnuts toss together serve on a lettuce leaf

                          BROCCOLI SALAD


2 broccoli salad      not frozen 
1 cup raisin
8-10 slices bacon fried and crumbled
2 green onion chopped

mix together add dressing 

           dressing

1cup niracle whip               1/2 cup sugar
 1/3parmesan cheese        2tsp red wine vingar 
   pour over broccoli before serveing

    OLD COUNTRY BEAN SALAD
1/2 cup whit vingar
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup vegetable oil
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup chopped green pepper
16 oz cut green beans
151/2 oz cutwax bean
15 oz dark red kidney

Ccombine vinger, sugar,oil,onion and green pepper in large bowl and mix well .Drain all beansadd to dressing.Toss gently and put in refrigertor for at least 4 hours


----------



## one_shot_no_mor

*Easy Chili*

One_shot_no_mor's "Rule of 3" Chili Recipe

Ingredients:
3 pounds deer or beef (I prefer 2 lbs ground, 1 lb "chunks")
3 packages chile seasoning (any brand, dry, cheap)
3 small onions, chopped
3 small cans whole tomatoes, mashed
3 small cans kidney beans (I prefer dark)
3 teaspoons crushed red pepper
3 tablespoons chili powder
3/4 teaspoon garlic powder
3 tablespoons chopped jalepeno (optional)

Cooking instructions:
Brown meat in skillet with onions.  Cook until onions are clear.  Drain any excess grease.  Combine all ingredients in large pot or crock pot.  Cook (on stove) at least 2 hours (the longer, the better) or simmer (in crock pot) overnight.

Serving suggestions:
Top with grated cheese, fresh chopped onions, or chopped jalepenos.  Serve over rice with saltine crackers or (my favorite) corn chips.


----------



## DanTroop2000

*cookbook*

POOR MAN FOOD   



          COLLARD AND MUSTARD GREENS


1 large ham hock
1 freash bunch collard greens
1 freash bunch mustard greens
soy sauce to
 taste
hot sauce to taste
salt to taste
garlicto taste
1 large onion chopped

In a large pot boil ham hock with soy sauce, hot sauce,salt and garlic for 1 hour. Chop greens together and add to pot of ham hock along with onion. Boil until are tender

                 POOR MAN'S LOBSTER

1 pound haddock
1 t vingar
1 Tsp salt
2 cup water
pinch sugar
Bring water to a boil and add fish and simmer 30 minutes. Drain and serve with melted butter.

            POOR MAN'S CHILI

2 lbs ground beef
3can red kiddey beans
1 large onion
1bell pepper
3 can stewed tomato's

Brown hamburger pour off the grease.Aadd onion,bell pepper,beans,and tomato's in pot.Add salt,pepper,chili powder and cumin to taste.Cover chili and bring to a boil and than lower to medium low and cook for 2-3 hour  



               GOULASH FOR THE POOR MAN 

2 can condensed tomato soup
1 lb hamburger
1 small box elbow macarroni
1 package lipton onion soup mix

Cook macaroni according to directions on the box and drain. Brown the hamburger in a large skillet and drain the grease off.Mix 1/2 cup of cold water with onion soup mixture,tomato soup,and macaroni yo the hamburger and heat on medium low for 10 minutes


             POOR MAN'S STEAK    ( LIVER) 

2 cup sliced onion 
a stick butter
1/4 tsp sage
1 lb beef liver cut in strips
1/2 cup flour
1/2 tsp salt
1/8 black pepper
1/4 tsp paprka
3 Tbeef broth

In a plaistic bag , mix together ,flor,salt,pepper,parpnka set aside. Saut'e onion in butter and sage in a large skillet for about 10 minutes.Shake liver slices in bag of the seasoning flour to coat.Add liver to skillet with onion,Cook until done as you like.Stir constanity.Remove liver and onions and place in serving dish. Granish with crisply cooked bacon if desirer.


----------



## FERAL ONE

dan troop, i just called my mom and got the same broccoli salad recipe!!! it always goes over big at church functions and family get togethers. guess it ain't no sense in postin' it twice.

MOMMAS EASY APPLE CRUNCH PIE

this is a real easy thing but don't let that fool ya, it is fine!!!

1 can apple pie filling
1 box butter pecan cake mix
1 stick butter
1 cup chopped pecans

pour apple pie mix into a baking dish
sprinkle on 1/2 box of the cake mix
melt stick of butter and pour over top of cake mix
don't stir !!!
sprinkle pecans over top 

bake at 350 for 40 minutes

serve hot with vanilla ice cream or cool whip.


----------



## Handgunner

*One_shot_no_mor's 
"Rule of 3" Chili Recipe*

Ingredients:
3 pounds deer or beef (I prefer 2 lbs ground, 1 lb "chunks")
3 packages chile seasoning (any brand, dry, cheap)
3 small onions, chopped
3 small cans whole tomatoes, mashed
3 small cans kidney beans (I prefer dark)
3 teaspoons crushed red pepper
3 tablespoons chili powder
3/4 teaspoon garlic powder
3 tablespoons chopped jalepeno (optional)

Cooking instructions:
Brown meat in skillet with onions. Cook until onions are clear. Drain any excess grease. Combine all ingredients in large pot or crock pot. Cook (on stove) at least 2 hours (the longer, the better) or simmer (in crock pot) overnight.

Serving suggestions:
Top with grated cheese, fresh chopped onions, or chopped jalepenos. Serve over rice with saltine crackers or (my favorite) corn chips.


*Twenty Five Ought Six Vinegar BBQ Sauce
*
North Carolina Sauce

1 gal cider vinegar

1/2 cup uniodized table salt.

2 cups brown sugar --I use light, dark is probably o.k.

4 tablespoons ground cayenne pepper

6-10 tablespoons of red pepper flakes depending on taste.

2 tablespoons hot pepper sauce

4-6 tablespoons very coarse black pepper-freshly ground if possible

3-4 Table spoons of paprike if you want your sauce "red".

It's best to warm the vinegar first to aid in dissolving the sugar.

*Pole Axer*

PaPa's Firehouse Chicken

1 quart vinegar
2/3 cups salt
3/4 cup vegetable oil
2 tablespoons poultry seasoning
1 teaspoon black pepper

*Pole Axer BBQ Sauce*

3 onions chopped
1 cup margarine
1 medium bottle ketchup (hunt's)
1 small bottle worstershire sauce
1/2 cup vinegar
3 tablespoons hot sauce
1 tablespoon sugar
Sautee the butter and onions together ,then mix in other ingredients and heat slowly to boil then let cool and enjoy !


*W4DSB BBQ Sauce*

Old Time BBQ Sauce

1 ½ cups distilled vinegar
½ cup water
1/3 cup ketchup
1 teaspoon black pepper
1 teaspoon red pepper
1 teaspoon salt
1 ½ tablespoons sugar

Combine all ingredients in a saucepan and bring them to a boil. Reduce heat
and simmer 10 minutes. Knock back 1/2 of the pepper if you dont' like hot!


*DoDahDaze - BBQ Sauce*

Carolina BBQ Sauce

1 cup prepared yellow mustard
½ cup sugar
¼ cup light brown sugar
¾ cup apple cider vinegar
¼ cupwater
2 tablespoons chili powder
1 teaspoon black pepper
1 teaspoon white pepper
¼ teaspoon cayenne
½ teaspoon soy sauce
2 tablespoons butter
1 tablespoon liquid smoke (hickory flavoring)

Mix all except soy, butter and smoke. Simmer 30 minutes. Stir in remaining ingredients and simmer for 10 more minutes. Vinegar taste may be very strong until completely cooled. Refrigerating overnight is best and allows flavors to blend.


----------



## Handgunner

Coolwhip cottage salad -- Stev

2 containers cool whip
2 containers cottage cheese lrg curd
1 can fruit cocktail drain juice away
1 pkg of any flavor jello
Mix all together and chill then serve.
Crushed walnuts optional.
Pine apple chunks can be added also,Unlimited fruit can be added of your choice.

Deer Dip -- Slipper

Deer Dip
1 lb. ground venison
1/2 cup diced onion
8 oz tomato sauce
1 10 oz can Rotel
1 tbsp. worcestershire sauce
1 ib Velveeta
1 tsp. ground red pepper
1 tsp. paprika
-Brown meat and onions, add tomato sauce. Melt velveeta(I use a fondu pot, heat slow so it doesnt burn). Add meat, onions and tomato sauce. Add drained Rotel(drain good so dip doesnt turn out runny), worcestershire, red pepper and paprika. Heat thoroughly and enjoy!

Deltons Baked Beans


You take a 1lb or so of ground deer/beef and brown it.

1 large bell pepper and onion, diced and sautee'd in a bit of butter

Bacon, cooked to a crisp and crunched up.

2 - 28oz of baked beans

1 - 20oz can of crushed pineapple (secret ingredient)

Brown Sugar

Cheyenne pepper or Tabasco sauce maybe both if you're a man..

Here's how to do it.

Brown the deer/beef and drain, add to it your peppers, onions, dash or two of hot sauce, cheyenne powder, and can of crushed pineapple... Stir around and let simmer for a few minutes until it's good and thick. Then add your bacon and beans, let simmer and then add brown sugar as needed to taste...


----------



## DanTroop2000

*COOKBOOK*

CORN CASSEROLE




 1cup butter             1(14 1/4oz) cream corn  
2 eggs slightly beaten     8 oz cour cream
1 (10 0z) box jilly corn bread mix      8 oz cheddar cheese
15 1/4oz can whole kernel corn         2 T. sugar (optional)
drained 

Preheat onen to 350.Melt butter in a 13x9 " baking pan over loe heat,watch carefully to avoid scorching, Stire in eggs Stir in whole kenel and cream corn.Fold in sour cream and suger if desired. Sprinkle Cheddar cheese over top .Bake untill top of casserole feels firm about 30 minutes    




                      FRIED GREEN TOMATOES

2 medium-size frim green                  1/2 tsp pepper
tomatoes                                                1/2 cup white cornmeal  
1/2 tsp salt                                             1/4 cup bacon grease


Cut tomatoes into 1/4" thick slices; sprinkle with dalt and pepper.Dredge tomatoes in cornmeal. Heat bacon grease in dutch skillet.Add tomatoes to hot grease cook over medium heat untill browned  turn only unce.Drain on papper towels



                     WVA BAKED BEANS


1/2 lb ground beef  browned               1/2 brown sugar
2 15oz can pork &bean                          1/2 white sugar 
1 15 oz can res beans                             1/2 cup bbq sauce
1 15oz can great white northen   bean   1small onion chop

Brown ground beef in skillet . Drain beans mix all ingerdients, place  in baking dish and bake at 350 for 1 hour



            EASY MEAT LOAF


1TO 2 pounds cround beef         1 slice bread, crumbled
1/2 to 1 package onion soup      1 small can tomato sauce
mix


Mix all ingredients and put in loaf pan. bake at 350 for 1 to 11/2 hours.




          PEPPER STEAK  




1 1/2 LBS ROUND STEAK OR            1/4 TSP SALT
        CUBBED STEAK                            1 CAN ONION SOUP
2 TBS OIL                                              1 GREEN PEPPER
1/2 CUP CATSUP                                      CUT INTO STRIPS  



CUT MEAT INTO STRIPES OR BITE SIZE PIECES. COAT MEAT WITH FLOR;BROWN AND DRAIN.ADD SOUP AND CATSUP COOK OVER MEDIUM HEAT ABOUT 20 MINUTES;ADDING WATER IF NECESSARY.ADD

 PEPPER STRIPS AND COOK AN ADDITIONAL 5 MINUTRS. SERVE OVER RICE OR NOODLES



                             WVA  HASH

      1 pound ground beef              1/2 cup uncookes rice
       1 large bell pepper                  2 teaspoons chili powder
          chopped                                           or more
       1 large onion, chopped            1/8 teaspoon pepper
         1 (16 ounce) can tonatoes


      Brown meat in dutch skillet,Add pepper and onion and cook untill tender. Add other ingredients and mix well. Place in a 2 quart casserole dish in oven for 1 hour at 350. 




                  SALMON PATTIES

1 143/4 ounce can salmon lmeat and liquid
1 303/4 ounce can cream of celery soup  less 1/4 cup 
   for sauce
11/2 cup crushed herb- seasoned stuffing mix 




              STRING BEAN CASSESROLE


  2 CAN DRAINED FRENCH STYLE STRING BEANS
1 CAN CREAM OF MUSHROOM SOUP
1 CAN FRENCH FRIED ONION 

 MIX BEANS AND MUSHROOM SOUP. PLACE IN PYREX CASSEROLE DICH. SPREAD ONION ON TOP ANS BAKE UNCOVERED FOR 15 MINUTES AT 350 IN OVEN.




          MUSHROOM POTATOES
Boil 6-8 medium potatoes in jacket ,cook,peel and  dice.
1 Can mushroom soup           1Cup grated cheese
1 Cup sour cream                    1/2 Cup chopped onions
1/2 Cup milk
Combine all ingredinets in a casserole dish layer potatoes and soup mixture.Sprinkle over top corn flakes and bake in the oven at 350 for about 15-20 minutes


                       SPINACH ROCKEFELLER

1 can drained stewed tomatoes      1 cup bread crumbs
1pkg chopped spinich cook         1/4 cup parmesan cheese
2Tbsp butter                                       2 eggs beaten
1 chopped onion                                 garlic salt to taste


Saut'e onion in butter.Place tomatoes in bottom of sasserole.Top with mixture of spinach,onion,butter,bread crumbs,cheese andeggs.Season with garlic salt.Bake at 350 until heated though about 20 minutes.


                              DIRTY RICE
1 stick butter                       1 jar slicef mushrooms drained
1 cup finely chopped onion    1cup UNCLE BEN consomme
2can beef broth                       rice

  Bring all ingredinets to a boil.Simmer for 1 hour


  WORLD BEST CHICKEN WELL THE PREACHER  SAID
8 chicken breasts  skinless,soneless  
1 can cream of mushroom soup
8 oz sour cream
1 jar dried beef
8 strips bacon  


Wrap the chicken breast individually in 2 slices of dried beef,Then wrap the strip of bacon around beef wrapped chicken.Place in casserole dish.Msour cream and soup together.Pour evenly over the chicken breasts.Bake at 350for 2 hour


----------



## DanTroop2000

*cookbook*

BEEF STROGANOF
2 POUND STEW BEEF
1 CAN CREAM OF MUSHROOM SOUP
1 CAN CREAM OF CELERY SOUP
1 CAN CREAMOF ONION SOUP
1/2 PINT SOUR CREAM 

CUT UP STEW BEEF INTO BITE-SIZEPIECES, COMBINE ALL INGREDIENTS IN A CASSEROLE DISH. PLACE IN 350 OVEN FOR 2 HOURS SERVE OVER RICE



              BREAKFAST CASSEROLE

1 pound pork sausage
8 eggs beaten
3 cups milk
11/2 cups shredded cheese
11/2 tps dry mustard
1 tsp salt
8 silices bread,cut in cubes

Cook sausage, stiring to crumb.Drain and set aside.Combine sausage,milk,eggs,cheese,salt,mustard,and bread cubes.Pour into a greased 13x9x2 inch bakingdish BAKE AT 350 for 1 hour.Can be made a day a head of time I also crumb up potatoes chips on top of mine


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

1 1/2 LBS ROUND STEAK OR 1/4 TSP SALT
CUBBED STEAK 1 CAN ONION SOUP
2 TBS OIL 1 GREEN PEPPER
1/2 CUP CATSUP CUT INTO STRIPS
Isn't that messy?


----------



## DanTroop2000

*cookbook*

CHICKEN WINGS  AT HUNT CANP
15-20  chicken wings
mrs dash butter and herb seasoning
heavry duty aluminal foil


Fold aluiminal foil to make bowl place chicken wings inside and sprinkle with mrs dash herb mix.Cover and cook at lest one hour untill chicken is lightly crips.Unfold foil and enjoy the chicken at the campfire.

      BREAKFAST AT HUNTING CANP

2/3 cup oatmeal
1/4 cup carnation powder milk
1/3 cup raisen
1/3 cup mix nuts
1Tbs brown sugar
Mix ingederints in bowl ,place into a zip-lock bag, When ready to eat breaskfast sump contents of bag into pot and 2 cup water. Boil water, let set for 2 minutes ans enjoy

     BACKWOOD GHILI AT HUNTING CAMP
1 POUND GROUND BEEF OR DEER
4 CUP UNCLE BEN QUICK RICE
3 CUP WATER
1 CUP ONION
1 LARGE GREEN PEPPER CHOPPED
1 PKG CHILI SEASONING MIX
1 CAN TOMATOES UNDRAINED
1 CAN RED BEAN DRANED
1 TBS SALT
1 CUP SHEDDED CHEESE 

IN LARGE DUTCH SKILLET BROWN MEAT. DRAIN. ADD REMAINING INGREDIENTS EXCEPT CHEESE.STIR BRING TO A VIRGEROUS BOIL. COVER LIGHITY SIMMER ABOUT 5 MINUTUES , SPRINKLE WITH CHEESE.


           POT ROAST AT HUNTING CAMP
3 lbs bonelless chuck roast
3 tomatoes dicded
2TBS all purpose flour
1/4 blackpepper
1 envelope omiom mix
5 carrots cut into 1 inch piece
1stalk celery cut into 1 inch piece
1 cup water

 Place a piece alumium foil in a ungrease 13x9 inch cast iron skillet. Place  beef in pan and sprinkle with flour pepper
and onion mix.Aranger vegetables in pan cover with foil .Cookoner medrate heat for 2 hour


                 CAMP CHOWDER

1 CAN CREAM OF CELERY SOUP
1 CAN CREAM OF POTATOE COUP
2 CAN VEGGIE-ALL
2 CUP MILK
1 POUND HAM CUT INTO SMALL CHUNKS
COMBINE ALL INGEDERTES AND HEAT 20 MINUTES 
AND ENJOY


                      CAMP SHRIMP


3/4 pound large shell on shrimp
cajun spice to taste
res pepper to taste
salt to taste
black pepper to taste
granlated chopped garlic to taste
1 slice onion
tabasco sauce to taste
slide lemon 

put all ingredinets into a ccast iron skillet cover and bring to boil .Serve in skillet


----------



## DanTroop2000

*COOKBOOK*

CRUNCHY CABBACE SALAD

       WET  INGREDIENTS

          1/2 head cabbage chopped
          4 green onions chopped


     DRY INGERDIENTS

          Ramen noodles,broken into small pieces
          from chicken Ramen pkg.
         1/2 cup sliced almounds,toast for 5 ,minutes at 350
8         1Tbsp sesame seeds toasted with almounds for 5 min


               DRESSING 




           1 cup oil
          1/2 cup red vingar
           1Tbsp. sugar
           1/2 tsp pepper
           1/2 salt
           seasoning packet from Ramen pkg.

    Mix dressing together. Toss dry ingredients with wet       indgedirnts.DON'T add dressing untill right fore serving or it will  soggy.    this is good  slaw   

                     GRIT CASSEROLE 

2cup grit (not insnant)
8 oz chedded cheese shredded
2 eggs
1/2 cup milk
1/2 lb.butter


cook grits by recipe,Melt butter and cheese together and to grits.Beat eggs and stir into grits,Put in greased baking dish and bake 45 minutes to 1 hour at 350


           CHILI-CHEESE  CORNBREAD

3 eggs, lightly beaten
1(4oz). can chopped green chilies,drained
3/4 cup diced onion
2 cup buttermilk
1(14oz) ccan cream-style corn
1/2 cup mayonnaise
2 cup shredded cheddar cheese
3 cup self-rising cornmeal mix   

    Mix all ingredients, except cormeal mix, in large bowl stir to blend.Add cornmeal stirring just until moisted.Pour into a greased 13x9-inch pan.Bake at 375 for 40to 45 minutes or untill golden on top.  


         BROCCOLI CORNBREAD 
1 Box jiffy cornbread mix
4 eggs
8 oz cottages cheese
11/4 cup cheddar cheese
1 choppes onion
1(10 oz) chopped frozen broccoli

     Mix together and bake 35-45 minutes at 350 in a 13x9inch pan


          MAYONNAISE BISCUITS


2 cups self-rising flour
1cup whole sweet milk
1/4 cop good mayonnaise

 combine flour,milk and matonnaise in mix bowl stir with a spoon until a sticky batter forms sppon into  grease muffin tin.Bake at 400 for 12-15 minutes untill brown .Best eaten while hot on the cay you make them.


----------



## DanTroop2000

*cookbook*

HUNT CAMP BREAKFAST

4-5strip bacon cut into pieces
1 tablespoon butter
2 pieces of toast which was brown by camp fire,cut into 1-inch pieces
2-3 eggs
3 oz evaporated milk

Put bacon in dutch skillet and start cooking not to high,When bacon almost done add butter , and toast next add milk with 2-3scrambled eggs over top of nixture cook until desired donenes.


     serve with  hot coffee  




                            OPOSSUM   WVA STYLE


1OPOSSUM cut into pieces
water to cover
2 tsp salt
1/8 black pepper
4 baking size sweet poatoes peeled and quartered
1 cup granulated sugar
1/2 cup butter

Skin and clean possum.Put in dutch oven cover with water.Add salt pepper,cover and cook over medium heat until very tender.Place possum in center of large banking pan and put sweet potatoes around him.Sprinle sugar and butter over potatoes.Pour 2 cup of broth from cooked possum over them,place in preheated 375 degree oven and bake until potatoes are fork tefderand most of broth has evaporated.



        RATTLESNAKE CHILI WVA STYLE

3/4cup onion chopped
3 Tablespoons oil
21/2 cup parboiled rattlesnake
3 cup cook tomatoes
2 cup cook pinto beans
21/2 teaspoons chili powder
1/2 teaspoon hot red  pepper flickes
1 teaspoon salt


In large dutch skillet saute onion in hot oil until tender,add remaing ingredients simmer for 20 minutes. SERVE OVER RICE.


----------



## DanTroop2000

*cookbook*

ALLIGATIOR
DOLLIOP OF BROTTLE STRAK SAUCE
1/2 cop oil
11/4 cup all-purpose flour
3 large onion peeled chopped
1/2 cup chopped green onion
1 large green pepper seeded chopped
8 ribs celery chopped
8 oz tomato sauce
6 oz tomato pasie
1 tablespoon cayenne pepper or to taste
1 cup water
salt to taste


Cut  alligator mrat  into small stripes ,add dollop of steak sauce.Heat some of the oil in a large dutch oven ,add alligator and brown.Remove meat set aside.Add remaining oil and flour mix well add onion green pepper, green onion,and celery saute,untill vegetables  are tender.Add tomato sauce and tomato paste mix well,add cayeane pepper and water Cover and cook over mediun heat for 30minutes Stir in reserved alligator meat.Cook 1 hour or until meat is tender add salt to taste.

serve over cook rice.



            FRIED FROG LEGGS    WVA STYLE

16small or 8 large pair frog leggs
1 cup buttermilk
1 cup corn meal
1/2 tsp salt
2 cup lard or oil
2 lemons

 Prepare legs by cutting off at the backbonewith a pair poultry shears.Cut legs in two where they join perboil 3 minutes in water that is 1 part lemon to 4 part water drain and pat dry.Soak for 1 hour in the buttermilk .MIix flour with seasoning in a peaper bag add legs and shake to coat them.Heat lard or oil .Hot but not smoking 375 degress and fry legs a few at a time untill golden brown about 5 minutes   and enjoy

            WVA SQURREL DINER


6 large squirrel cleaned and cut up
1 pound butter
3 teaspoons salt
6 medium potatoes peeled and chopped
6 onion chopped
6 stock celery chopped
17 oz can cream style corn 
3 tablespoones granulates sugar
1teaspoones red pepper
1 cup bread crunb
6 mediun tomatos chopped



Cook squirel slowely in large dutch oven with just enough water to cover.Add butter salt cook until tender.Remove meat from bone and return to stock,add potatoes,onion,celery cook slowely until vegetables are tender add tomatoes,corn,pepper and sugar.Bring to a boil.Simmer on low heat until tender .Thickenes with bread crumbs

SERVE WITH POLK-SALAD AND CRACKLIN CORNBREAD





                       CRACKLIN CORNBREAD
1 tsp oil 
2 cup cornmeal
1/2 cup boiling water
2 tablespoons butter at room temperture
3 eggs
1 cup butter milk
1/2 tsp salt
1 cup cracklins 1 tsp baking powder

Preheat oven to 375,Grease 10 inch dutch oven .Place in oven.Place cornmeal in mix bowl add boil water ,mix lightly add butter and stil until butter melt .Beat eggs add milkand salt pour over cornmeal mixture .Stir in baking powder and cracklins.Ppur batter into heated skillet place in hot oven.Bake for 25-30 minutes or until surface is firm to touch

                 WVA FRIED RABBIT

1 large rabbit cut into 8 pieces


          MARINADE
3/4 cup wine vingar
1/2 cup dry red wine
3/4 cup chicken broth
1 medium oniom chopped
2 celery rib chopper
2 tablespoons picking spice
1 bay leaf 
1/2 teaspoon salt
1teaspoon black pepper
Combine all ingerdient pour over rabbit put in a nonreactives bowl cover and refrizerate  24 hours


     DRY MIX

11/2 cut all- purpose flour
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp black pepper
2 tablespoons unsalted butter
1/4 cup brandy 
1 tablespoon plus 1  teaspoon current jam or jelly
1/2 cup sour cream


 Remove rabbit from marinide pat fry. Resevce the marinade .Combine fkour salt and pepper in a paper bag,put the rabbit in and dredge with seasoning.Heat dutch skillet and brown the rabbit.Pour the marinade over rabbit and simmer over medium low heat for about 1 hour or until meat is tender.With tongs remove rabbit and place on a platter.Keep meat warn.While finshing the sauce.Pour pan dripping through a sleve pressing on  the solid to release as much flover as possible.Discard the solids,reheat dripping over high heat make about 1 cup,add brandy and jam to the sauce stiring until the jam is melted .Remove the sauce from the heat and stir in the sour cream.TASTE ADD MORE SALT OR PEPPER IF NEEDED .POUR THE SAUCE OVER RABBIT AND ENJOY.  

                    FRIED TURTLE
 1 turtle about 12 inch in diameter
 salt and pepper to taste
 1 cup oil
 11/2 cup flour
 1 cup milk

 Remove lower shell with sharp knife and cut off legs,neck and tail clean good,Discard the rest.
Dip turtke in milk and sprinkle with salt and pepper.Coat with fkour.Add oil to cover 3/4 of turtle in dutch oven Cook turtle over medium heat until brown,turn and reduce to low heat.Cover and cook for 2 hours or until tender


----------



## stev

camp breakfast.
one sandwich bag.
3 eggs
green pepper
ham
onion
Put all this into a sandwich bag and zip tight.throw in boiling water till done and eat.Take it to the stand and eat.


----------



## stev

Boiled & smoked eggs
Boil eggs till done,peel and chill then put on smoker for about 2 minutes and eat.


----------



## DanTroop2000

*coolbook*

CIVIL WAR GHICKEN


DUE TO THE SHORTAGE OF SALT DURING THE CIVIL WAR  WVA PEOPLE WERE COMPELLIED TO USE SALT MEAT FOR THIER FOOD

1whole chicken
pepper to taste  if they had it
6 sliced salt meat  

split chicken dpwn the back and place in dutch skillet with 1 inch water. pepper to tast place thinly sliced salt meat over chicken and cover and bake 3 hours or till tender.


----------



## Nicodemus

Venison Pot Roast

1 hindquarter roast 
3 tblspoons oil

In a large cast iron fryin` pan, brown roast on all sides.
Transfer roast and drippins` to slow cooker or crockpot. 
Add 1 envelope of dry onion soup mix, 1 can of cream of mushroom soup, an onion quartered up, a couple of bay leaves, salt and pepper.
Add water till the roast is just covered.
Simmer all night.

The next mornin`, the roast should be just about fallin` apart and tender. Add cut up potatos, carrots, celery, and more onions. 
Continue to simmer till potatos and carrots are tender.

Nick Baker


----------



## Sling

*Easy Smoked Venison Ham*

1 whole venison ham
1 lb cheap fat bacon
1 pkg link red hots
1 sliced yellow or red onion
1 bag oak coal
AND/OR  small oak/hickory logs suitable for smoker

Start smoker with coal or logs. While waiting for coals to burn down, take ham and score about 1 to 1 1/2 inches deep and same in length, all over.  After scoring ham, start slicing red hot links and stuffing in crevices and natural cavities of ham. Stuff good.  After stuffing, place bacon slices over top of ham until fully covered.  Secured with twine or toothpicks.
When fire has died down and hot embers remain, slice onion and place in water bowl of smoker (with water of course).  Place ham on rack in smoker. Secure your favorite beverage, lounge chair and/or sleeping bag. Maybe even a portable b/w tv.  Stoke and replentish fire  and water as necessary. Takes anywhere from 6-8 hours.*

*Some city folk have these new fangled gas/electric smokers that don't take as long and aint near as much fun. But it'll get the job done too.


----------



## DanTroop2000

*cookbook*

CUCUMBER AND ONION SALAD

3 LARGE CUCUMBER 
3 LARGE SWEET ONION 

      DRESSING

1 CUP WATER
3/4 CUP  VEGETABLE OIL
1/3 CUP SUGAR
1/4 CUP CIDER VINGAR
1TSP DRIED TARRAGON
1/4 TSP SALT 1/2 TSP BLACK PEPPER


SLICE CUCUMBER AND ONION 1/4 INCH THICK PLACE IN GLASS BOWL WITH TIGHT FITTING LID.BRING DRESSING INGREDIENT TO BOIL STIRING OvER MEDIUM HEAT. BOIL FOR 3 MINUTES POUR OVER CUCUMBER AND ONION. COVER AND REFRIGERATE.serve well chili. will keep in refrigerate for 2-3 weeks


----------



## Eddy M.

English Pea salad-----   2 cans English peas --1 cup REAL Mayo  -- 2 hard boiled eggs( mashed/finely chopped)---1TBL spoon lemon juice----2 TBL spoon onion (grated) --! TBL spoon Worcestershire sauce---- 1 TBL spoon mustard(optional)--1/4 tsp garlic--- 1/4 lb. cheese grated or chopped ------------------ drain peas --MIX and cool   and enjoy  Old recipe of my Mom's


----------



## Eddy M.

Sausage casserole----1lb sausage  ( Venison is GREAT )----1 cup chopped celery--- 1 cup chopped onion---1 can Campbell's cream of chicken soup---1 can of Campbell's cream of mushroom soup---1 cup of uncooked regular rice--- 1 soup can of water------ cook sausage& drain-- add celery and onion and sauté for 5 min.-- add remaining ingredients and stir to mix ----pour into 3 QT. casserole dish and cover bake for 1 hour at 350  and enjoy old southern recipe from my Mom    eddy


----------



## Eddy M.

Lemon Pound cake--3 sticks butter----- 8OZ. cream cheese-----3 cups sugar----6 eggs---3 cups sifted flour---- 1 TSP vanilla---- 1TBL lemon extract ( or 1/2 tsp almond extract)----cream butter and cream cheese very well-- add sugar and continue to cream until mixture is smooth and a light cream color.   Add eggs one at a time beating well after each egg---add flour-one cup at a time mixing well-- add extracts-- mix well---bake in greases floured cake pan for 1 hour at 325  old southern recipe from my Mom / modified slightly by my better half  eddy


----------



## dixie

Super simple and turns a giveaway piece of meat into chuck roast, take a neck roast, put it in the crock pot with about a 1/4 cup of water and add two beef bullion cubes, cook on low about 6-8 hours, half way thru the cooking add carrots, onions, whatever veggies suit you to it.


----------



## contender*

Poke Salit and Eggs

I mess Poke Salit
4 eggs
1/4 cup milk
salt & pepper
1/2 stick Real butter

Wash your greens then Boil (I usually boil and drain two or three times) Once your done boiling drain them real good.
Mix your eggs and milk like your gonna scramble them.
Melt the butter in frying pan.
Throw in a good portion of the greens stirem around for a minute then pour in the eggs.
Stir around till the eggs are scrambled in with the greens.
Season with salt & pepper and Tabasco or chahlula (sp?) Hot sauce
Eat till you feel like your gonna pop!

(I have substituted sour cream, mayonaise or ranch dressing for the milk)


----------



## contender*

Salmon Patties

1 can salmon
1 egg
1 sleave saltine crackers 

To start crush up the crackers in the sleave trying not to bust the plastic 
In mixing bowl combine the can salmon (I gotta pick all the bones out) The egg and crushed crackers. Mix it all up with your hands. Pour enough oil in the bottom of your frying pan to cover the bottom. Let your pan be getting nice and hot while forming patties about 1 inch thick and 3" in diameter.
Put the patties in the pan browning both sides then turn the heat down to medium and let fry slowly.

Serve with fresh hot biscuits or make them ahead of time and take them to camp. Nothing better than a cold salmon pattie mayo and mustard samich.


----------



## DanTroop2000

*COOKBOOK*

SOUTHERN SPOON BREAD
1 cup boiling water
2 cup white corn meal
1/2 cup milk
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 teadpoons baking powder
1 tablespoon butter, softened
2 eggs, well beaten


Pour water oner corn meal. beat in milk,salt,baking powder,butter and 2 eggs. Pour into buttered 1 quart casserole.Bake at 400 degrees until set.About 20 to 25 minutes, serve wiyh butter and syrup.


          BUTTERMILK BISCUITS

3 cup of flour
3/4 teaspoon salt
6 teaspoons baking powder
3/4 teaspoon baking soda
7 1/2 tablespoons shortening
1 1/2 cops nuttermilk

Mix together and roll out on floured board 1/2 inches thick cut with biscuit cutter.Bake 450 degrees for 12 to 15 minutes.


                   HASH PUPPIES

2 cups self rising buttermilk corn meal mix
1/8 teaspoon black pepper
1 cup buttermilk
1/2 cup finely ghopped onion
1 egg beaten

Mix all  ingredients in a bowl .Let batter stand 1to 2 minutes to thicken.Drop by rounded teapoon into hot frying oil 375  degrees.Cook untilgolden brown.  I also put 1/2 finely chopped green pepper in my


----------



## fulldraw74

*VENISON MANICOTTI*

4 cups mozarella cheese
1 cup parmasean cheese
1 box manicotti noodles
2 jars pasta sauce (ragu)
15 oz ricotta cheese
2 eggs
1 lb ground venison


Brown venison and drain. Add ragu to meat. In seperate bowl combine 3 cups mozarella, 2 eggs, 3/4 cup parmasean and ricotta chesse, mix well. 
Pour 1/2 of sauce and meat mixture into a 13x9 baking dish. Stuff uncooked manicotti with cheese mixture and place on top of sauce mix in baking dish. Cover manicotti with remaining sauce and cheese. Cook on 350 for 45 mins - 1 hour until cheese is melted and manicotti noodles are tender. 

note.... be sure manicotti noodles are completely covered with sauce before placing in oven. If they are not, they will not cook. Also you could cook the noodles first and then stuff but its much easier to stuff them when they are uncooked.


----------



## Goatwoman

*Recipe*

Kaitlyn's Surprise

1 package of Dried Northern Beans 
2 lbs of hamburger meat (vension ) 
1 bottle of your favorite barbeque sauce

Cook beans as package directs. Brown ground beef and drain excess grease and then add bbq sauce. Drain  the beans  and mix with the hamburger meat. Pour into a baking dish and bake in a 350 degree oven for thirty minutes.  Then enjoy.


----------



## DanTroop2000

*GOOKBOOK*

1/4 cup sugar                 GRANNY ROLLS
1 tesspoon salt
1 pkg yeast (repied rise)
1 cup boiling water
1 heaping tablespoon shortening
2 eggs
3 cups plain flour


In large bowl mix together sugar,salt and shortening, pour 1 cup boiling water   over these ingredients.Mix well until  shortening has softenef.Let stand until luke warm.Dissolve yeast in 1/4 cup of luke warm water with one teaspoon sugar, about 5 minutes.Add half of flour to first ingredients and beat well.Add eggs and yeast and beat well.Add the rest of the yeast and beat until batter will  come loose from boel.Do not kead this dough. Place dough in covered bowl in refrigtor at least 6 hours or overnight.The dough will keep about 3 days. When ready to use .Use enough flour to keep the dough from stisking to broard. Roll  out about inch thick and cut with large discuit cutter.Put a small  amount of butter on on one side and  foldover.Let rise in wram place until  double in size.1-2 hourd.Bake in 450 oven for 12 to 15 minutes.



THESE ROLL ARE THE BEST ROLLSERVED HOT WITH HONEY BUTTER  I WOULD  RATE 6 STARS. My wife grannynother made these for family gether and family would fight over them

                          GINGERBREAD
2 cups fiour 1/3 cup sugar
1/2 tsp bakung soda
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp salt
11/2 tsp ginger
1 tsp cinnamon
1/4 tsp cloves
1/2 cup shortening
1 cup molasses
1egg
1/2 cup buttermilk
1/4 cup hot water

mix all ingerdients put in 9x13 inch pan.Cook in oven 425 for 15 20 minutes.Serve with lemon sauce on top.  

                                LEMON SAUCE

2 tbsp cornstarch
1 cup sugar
1/8 tsp salt
2 cup water
4 tbs butter
2bsp lemon juice
Mix cornstrach,sugar and salt in sauce pan.Gradually add water, cook over low     heat stirring condtantly until thickens Add lemon juice and butter

                            BANANA   BREAD

2 sticks maragrine
21/2 cup sugar
4 eggs separated
2 cup banana mashed
3 cups plain flour 
11/2 tsp baking soda
1 tsp salt
6 tbsp buttermilk
2 tsp vanilla
1 cup nuts

Mix margarine and sugar.Add egg yolks and mix well and add banana. Add dry ingradients and nuts.Flod in stiffly beaten egg whites,Bake 325 for 11/2 hour in a grease 3x9x3pan

                            PEANUT BRITTLE
11/2 cups suger
2 tablespoons water
1/2 cup white karo syrup
dash of salt                     11/2 tes baking soda
Mix all together in fry pan.Med high temp to melt,add 2 cup peanuts when starts to boil cook for 10 mintues ,Turn heat off and add 11/2 baking soda.Stir until mixed well .Pour onto buttered cookie sheet and cool

                              SPICED WALNUTS

11/2 CUPS SUGAR
1/2 CUPS WATER 
2 TEASPOON CINAMMON
1/2 TEASPOON NUTMEG
1/2 TEASPOON CLOVES

MIX ALL TOGETHER AND COOK TO ALMOST HARD BALL CANDY STAGE THEN ADD 2 CUPS WALNUTS . SPREAD ON COOKIE SHEET LINED WITH WAX PAPER AND SEPRATE WITH FORK.

          FRUIT CAKE SQUARES

2cups chopped pecans soread in bottom  a8x10 inch pan
pour over the pecans ths batter
1 stick margarine or butter
1 cup brown sugar
1/3 cup white sugar
2 eggs
1 cup tsp soda
1tsp vanilla
This batter will be stiff.Wet hands and spreas,cover with 2 cups crystalixed friit. BAKE 325 * 1 HOUR,

                 WHITE FRUIT CAKE
2 sticks butter
1 cup sugar
2 cups flor
5 eggs
1 tbsp vanilla 
1 tbsp lemon extarct
1 lb pecans
1 lb pinneapple glazed
1 lb cherrirs glazed
1/2 tsp salt

Mix sugar butter,add eggs and beat well.Add flavoring, sift flour over fruit and nuts .Mix well by tossing by hand .Pour firsr mixture over dry ingredients and mix with hand .Nuts maybe broken .Cut up pinneapple.Leave cherries whole.Bake at 275* for 13/4 hours


----------



## DanTroop2000

*COOKBOOK*

LEMON POUND CAKE

2 stickes margarine or butter
1/2 cup crisco
3 cups sugar
3 cup flour
5 eggs
1 cup sweet milk
1 tsp lsmon extract
1 tsp vanila extract
1/4 tsp salt

Mix margarine,shorting and sugar until cream,add eggs 1 at a time, beat after each egg,add all extract,add milk and flour. Beat until thoroughly mixed.Cook 325* for 1 hour



                 GERMAN CHOCOLATE CAKE

1 pkg 4oz. Bakers German's Sweet  Chocolate
1 cup butter
4 egg yolks
21/2 sifted flour
1/2  tsp salt
2 cups sugar
1 tsp vanila
1 tsp baking soda
1 cup buttermilk
4 egg whites stiffly beaten

Melt choc in boiling water and cool.Cream butter and sugar until fluffly.Add egg yolks 1 at a time,blend in vanilla and choc.Stir flour with soda and salt and buttermilk to choc mixture.Bake 350* 35 minutes in 9 inch cake pans

FROSTING-Combine 1cup evaoorated milk,1/2 cup butter ,1 cup suger,3 slighhtiy beaten egg yolks,1tsp vanilla. Cook and etir over mesium heat until thickened, about 12 minutes, add 11/3 cup flake coconut and 1 cup pecans.Cool until thick enough to spread.

 BACARDI RUM CAKE

1 cup chopped pecans or walnuts
181/2 oz pkg yellow cake mix omly
31/2 oz instant vanilla pudding
4 egg 1/2 cup cold water
1/2 cup oil
1/2 cup bacardi dark rum

Preheat oven to 325*.Grease and flour 12" buidt pan.Sprinkie nuts over bottom of  pan.Mix all cake ingredients together.BAKE 1 HOUR.cool.Invert on to serviing plate.wordydirtywordydirtywordydirtywordydirtywordydirty top with fork.Drizzle and smooth glaze evevly over top and sides use all the glaze  

                        GLAZE
1/4 LB BUTTER
1/4 CUP WATER
1 CUP GRANULATED SUGAR
1/2 CUP BACARDI DARK RUM
COMBINE ALL GAZE INGREDIENTS IN SAUCE  PAN AND HEAT TILL SUGAR HAS DESOLVE


----------



## DanTroop2000

*cookbook*

CINDY BRUNSWICK STEW
4 large pockchops
4 large chicken breasts
2 can butter beans
2 cans cream-style corn        
2 cans tomatoes
1 large onion diced
1 stick butter
1 bottle hot ketchup
1/2 cupBBQsauce
salt& pepper to taste
3 can chicken broth

Cook meat then bone and dice in blend.Put broth in large pan.Add the vegetable,butter, ketchup, onion,and meat.Summer at least 4 hours, stirrimg often because it tends to stick.


              CINDY BAKED SQUASH
3 lbs freash yellow squash
1/2 cup chopped onions
1/2 cup bread crumbs
2 eggs 1 stick butter 
1 Tbsp sugar
1 Tsp salt
1/2 Tsp pepper

Wash and cut up squash.Boil until tender.Drain and mash.Add all ingredients except 1/2 of butter to squash.Melt remaining butter and pour mixture in baking dish,spread melted butter over top and sprinkle with bread crumbs.Bake 375* one hour


                CINDY CHICKEN
6 boneless chicken breasts
6 slices swiss cheese
1 can cream of chicken soup
1/4 cup sherry wine
1/2 stick butter, melted
2 cup herb stuffing

Place chicken breasts in buttered bake dish,cover each piece of chicken with slice of swiss cheese.Dilute soup with sherry.Pour over cheese,sprinkle stuffing on top.Drizzle with melted butter.Bake uncover at 350* for 45 minutes or until chicken is tender and stuffing crumbs have browned.

                     CINDY EASY ROAST BEEF
3-4 lb roast beef
1 stalk celery chopped
1 large onion  quarter
1Tbsp vinegar
1Tsp salt
1/2 Tsp pepper
3 Cup water
1/2Tsp oregano
1/2 Tsp garlic salt
1Tbsp worchestershire sauce

In a dutch oven brown  roast and add other ingredients.Bake at 300* for 6 hours



             CINDY SWISS STEAK
3 lb round steak
1/3 cup flour
3 onion sliced
3Tbsp shortening
11/2 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp garlic powder
1 stalk celery sliced
11/2 can tomatoes
1/2 cup water
1/2 green pepper

Lay  sliced        meat on cutting broad and pound flour into both sides   until flour is absorbed by steak.Use meat hammer or edge of saucer.Preheat dutch skillet to 360*,add 1 Tbsp shortening.When melted,add onion and saute, stir until golden color.Remove from heat set aside.Set  at 400* add2Tbsp additional shortening when hot add meat and brown 10-15 minutes.Sprinkle with and pepper.Spread onions,garlic,celery,tomatoes,& green pepper slices over steak. Cover set at 220* and simmer until tender about 11/4 hours.


                   FIRESIDE COFFEE

2 cup instant cocoa
2 cups non-dairy creamer
1 cup instant coffee
1 tbsp cinnamon
1 tsp nutmeg
11/2 cup sugar


Blend 5 minutes in mixed, put in jar for storage.Use 3 tsp in a mug of boiling water           This is good for camping


----------



## DanTroop2000

*COOKBOOK*

NACHOS

1 CAN (10-1/2)OUNCE CONDENSED CHEESE SOUP
1/2 CUP SALSA
1 BAG(10-1/2) OUNCE TORTILA CHIP FOR DIPPING
1 CHOPPED TONATO,2SLICED GREEN ONION,SLICED PITTED RIPE OLIVES AND CHOOPED GREEN PEPPER

IN 11/2 QUART SAUCSPAN,COMBINE SOUP ANSD SALASA.OVER MEDIUM HEAT, HEAT UNTIL HOT AND BUBBING,STIRRING OCCASIONALY.ARRANGE TORTILLA CHIPS EVENLY ON SERVING PLATER. SPOON OVER CHIPS.TOP WITH TOMATOE,ONION,OLIVES AND CHOPPED PEPPER


----------



## DanTroop2000

*COKBOOK*

TOMATO FRENCH ONION SOUP  
1 can 103/4 oz condensed tomato soup
1 can 101/2 oz condensed french soup
2 soup can water
5 sliced loaf bread toast and quartered
grated parmesar cheese 
fresh thyme sprigs for garish


In 2-quart saucepan,combine tomato and onion soup add water.Over medium heat through,stiring occasionaly.Top each bowl of soup with bread and cheese.Garnish with thyme if desired.

  TOMATO BEEF STEW
1/2 pound ground beef
1 can 103/4 oz condensed tomato soup
1/2 soup can water
1 cup cut green beans
1/2 cup sliced carrots
1 tsp worcestershire sauce

In 11/2 quart saucepan over medium heat,cook beef until browned and no longerf pink,stirring to separate meat.Spoon off fat.Stir in soup and water.Add beans,carrots and worcestershire sauce.Heat to simmering cook 10 minutes or until vegetables are tender, stirring occasionally

      MAC'N' TOMATO SOUP
1/4 pound ground beef
1can 103/4 oz condensed tomato soup
1 soup can water
1/4 cup dry elbow macaroni
2 tsp chili powder
In 11/2 quart saucepan over medium heat cook beef until browned and no longer pink,stirring to separate meat.Spoon off fat.Stir in soup and water,add macaroni and chili powder.Heat to simmering abou 15 minutes or until macaromi is tender,stirring occasionally.


         TACO SOUP 
1 can 103/4 oz condensed tomato soup
1 soup can water 
1/4 cup salsa
crumbled tortilla chips
mexican style cheese
2 sliced green onioms
sour cream
In 11/2 quart saucepan,combine soup,water and salsa. Over meduim heat,heat through,stirring occasionally.Sprinkle each serving with tortilla chips,cheese and onion,top with a spoonful of sour cream.

                SHRIMP CROLE SOUP

1 can 10--3/4 condensed tomato soup

1 soup can water 
1/2 green pepper chopped
1/2 small onion,chopped
1/2 cup cooked rice
1/2 cup coarely dhopped cooked shrimp
1/4 tsp hot sauce  Louisiana-style
freash dill sprigs for garish
In 11/2 quart saucepan combine soup and water.Add pepper,onion,rice,shrimp,and hot sauoe,Over medium heat,heat through,stirring occasionally. Garish with dill,if desired.


              VEGETABLE BEEF SOUP

2 cans 10-1/2 oz condensed beef broth
1 soup can water
2 medium potatoes,cubed
1pkg 16oz frozen mixed vegetables
1 can 8oz tomatoes undrained and cut up
1cup cubed cooked beef
1/4 tsp dried thyme leaves,crushed
1/8 tsp pepper

In 3-quart saucepan,combine broth water and potatoes.Over high heat ,heat to boillilg.Reduce heat to low,Cover,cook 5 minutes or until potatoes are tender.Add remaining ingredients.Cover,heat to simmering.Cook until vegetables are tender.

          GARDEN CHICKEN AND STUFFING
1/4 cup margarine or butter
1 cup oniom chopped
1 cup celery chopped
1 cup chopped carrots
1/4 cup all-purpose flour
1 can 10-1/2 oz condensed chicken broth
1 cup milk
1pkg 7oz herb seasoned cubed stiffing mix
2 cups cubed cooked chicken or turkey
1 cup shredded chedded cheese
In 3-quart saucepan oner medium heat the butter,cook celry,onion,and carrots until tender.Add flour cook 1 minute more,stirring constanly.Graddualy stir in broth and milk.Cook until mixture boils and thickens,Add stuffing and chickrn; toss to coat spoon into 2-quart baking dish.Bake at 350* F for 35 minutes.Sprinkle with cheese and bake
 5 minutes more until cheese melts.


               CINDY EASY ONION CHICKEN

1 pouch dry onion soup mix
3/4  cup dry bread crumbs
1 Tbsp grated parmesan cheese
1/8 tsp  pepper
6 skinless,boneless chicken breast halves
2 eggs,beated
2 Tbsp margarine or butter,melted
     thin strips green onion for garnish

With rolling pin,crush onion soup mix in pouch.On waxed paper,combine soup mix,bread crumbs,cheese and pepper.Dip chicken in eggs;coat with crumb mixture.On baking sheet, arrange chicken,Dizzle with butter bake at 400*F; for 20 minutes or until chicken is no longer pink.Garish with green onion 


        CINDY   BROCCOLI CHEESE CHICKEN

1 Tbsp butter
4 skinless,boneless chicken breast halves
1 103/4 oz condensed broccoli cheese soup
1/3 cup water or milk
2 cup broccoli cut in 11/2 inch pieces
1/8 tsp pepper

In 10 -inch dutch skillet over medium heat heat butter till hot cook chickrn 10 minutes or browned on both sides.Spoon off fat. Stir in soup and water.Add broccoli and pepper heat to boilimg.Reduce heat to low.Cover cook 10 minutes or until  broccoli is tenfer and chicken is no longer pink.Stirring occasionally serve over rice.


----------



## DanTroop2000

*COOKBOOK*

TURKEY VEGETABLE STIR-FRY
2 tsp vegetable oil
1 pound turkey breast slice into strips
4 medium carrot thinly sliced about 11/2 cups
1/4 tsp ground ginger
1 can 103/4 campbell's condensed cream of celery soup
2 medium green onion,sliced
3 Tbsp water
1 Tbsp soy sauce
4 cup hot cooked rice

In 10-inch dutch or wok over medium high heat,heat 1Tablespoon hot oil,stir-fry half of the turkey until browned. Remove,set aside,Repeat with remianing turkey take out turkey. Reduce to medium,in same skillet 1 Tablespoon oil,stiry-fry carrots and ginger until carrots are tender.Stir in soup,sliced onion,water and soy sauce.Heat to boiling,return turkey to skillet.Heat through,stirring occasionally.Serve over rice,garnish with green onion.

        SKITTET TURKEY AND ASPARAGUS
1 Tbsp vegetable oil
1 pounc slices turkey breast
1 can 10 3/4oz condensed gream of asparagus soup
1/4 lb freash asparagus trinned and cut into 2 inch pieces
1/3 cup milk
1/8 tsp black pepper
4 cups hot cooked rice 
2green oniom

In 10 inch dutch skilet over medium high heatturkey 3 minutes or until browned on both sides,remove meat.Pour off fat,in same skillet, combine soup,asparagus,milk and black pepper heat to a boiling,return turkey to skillet.Reduce heat to low cover cook 5 minutes or until turkey is no longer pink and asparagus is tender stirring occasionally,seve with rice.Garnish with green curls. 

        ONION CHICKEN STIRY-FRY
I pouch dry onion soup mix
2 tsp cornstarch
1/4 tsp grpond ginger
1 cup water
1Tbsp vegetable oil
1 lb skinless boneless chicken breast cut into strips
11/2 cups broccoli flowerets
11/2 cup slices freash mushrooms
2 mediom carrots cut into matchstick-thin strapes
 Hot cooked rice

In small boel combine soup mix,cornstarch,ginger and water, set aside.In 10 inch skillet or wok over medium high heat heat in hot oil,stir-fry chicken until is browned.Remove ;set aside spoon off fat return chicken to skillet ,stir in soup nixture.Heat to boiling,add broccoli,mushrooms and carrots.Reduce heat to low cover cook 5 minutes stirring occasionally.Serve with hot rice.


          HERBED PORK CHOP
2 tbsp all purpose flour
1/4tsp ground sage
1/4 tsp dried thyme leaves,crushed
1/4 tsp sa;t
1/4 tsp black pepper
4 boneless pork chop each cut 3/4 inch thick
1 can 103/4 oz condensed cream of chicken soup
1/2 cup water

Hot cooked long-grain or wild rice.

In a zip-lock bag mix the first 5 ingredients and coat chop lightly with mixture.In 10 inch skillet over medium high heat,in hot butter,cook chops 10 minutes or browned on both sides.Push chop to one side of skillet.Spoon off fat,stir in soup and water,stirring to loosen browned bites.Reduce heat to low.Cover cook 5 ,minutes or until chops are no longer pink.Serve chops with rice spoon sauce over.


       GARDEN PORK SAUT'E

2 Tbsp butter or margarine          divided
1 lb pork tenderloion cut in 1/2 inch thick slices
1 cup broccoli flowerts
1 cup sliced freash mushrooms
1/2 cup diagonally sliced carrot
1 can 103/4 oz condensed cream of broccoli soup
1/3 cup milk 
3 slices bacon,cooked and crumbled
1/8 tsp black pepper

In 10 inch skillet over medium high heat,add 1 tablespoon of  butter when hot cook pork 10 minutes or until browned on both sides,remove pork keep warn.In same skillet put remianing tablespoon butter cook broccoli mushrooms and carrots cook 5 minutes ,stirring often,stir in soup,milk,bacon and pepper.Heat to boiling.Return pork to skillet.Reduce heat to low,cover cook 5 minutes or until pork is no longer pink.


                NEW POTATO BAKE
1 can 103/4 oz condensed broccoli cheese soup
1/2 cup sour cream
1/4 tsp hot pepper sauce
7 small red potatoes, quartered
2 medium onion ,cut into wedges
1/4 cup grated parmesan cheese 
    2 green onion


In large bowl,combine soup,sour cream and hot pepper sauce add potatoes and onion; tost to coat well.In 2-quart baking dish spoon potatomixture in even layer.Sprinkle with cheese,bake at 375*F for 50 ,imutes or until potatoes are fork tender garish with green onion.


----------



## DanTroop2000

*cookbook*

CHEDDARY SCALLOPED POTATOES

2 tbsp margarine or butter
1 small onion sliced
1 can 10-3/4 oz condensed broccoli cheese soup 
1/3 cup milk
1/8 tsp pepper
3-1/2 cup potatoes cooked and sliced
3 slices  bacon,cooked and crunbled
chopped freash parley for garish

In 10-inch skillet over medium heat butter add onion cook til tender stir in soup,milk and pepper add potatoes stir.Heat to boiling.Reduce heat to low cover cook 5 minutes until hot and bubbling stirring often.Sprankle with bacon and garish with parsley. 



        HUNTER'S  CHICKEN  
1/4 cup all purpose flour
1 tsp dried basil leaves crushed
1/4 tsp garlic powder
8 chicken thighs skin remove
1Tbsp vegetable oil
1 can10-3/4 oz condensed mushroom soup
1 can 8oz stewed tomatoes,cut up
1 small carrot,thinly sliced about 1/3 cup
1 medium zucchini,sliced about 2 cup

    Hot cooked noodles

In a zip lock bag combine the first 4 ingredients,coat chicken lightly with flour mixture.In 10 inch skillet over medium-high heat oil cook chicken until browned on both sides.Remove set  aside ,in same skillet combine soup,tomatoes and carrotes.Heat to boiling return chicken to skillet.Reduce heat to low cover cook 15 minutes stirring occasionally.Stir in zucchini cover cook 10 minutes until  chicken is no longer pink  Serve over noodle sprinkle with parmesan cheese.


         PEPPER STEAK
2 Tbsp vegetable oil
2 cups sweet pepper strips green,red,and yellow
1 medium onion cut into 5 wedges
2 cloves garlic minced
1lb boneless beef siroin steak,cut into thin strips
1 can 103/4 oz condensed beefy mushroom soup
1 Tbsp soy sauce
1/2 tsp ground ginger

Hot cooked rice
In 10 inch skillet or wok over medium high heat 1 tablespoon oil,stir-fry pepper,onion and garlic until tender.Remove set aside. In   same skillet put 1 tablespoon oil  stir fry beef until browned .In sane skillet combine soup,soy sauce and ginger,Return reserved vegetablesand beef to skillet.Heat through,stirring occasionally.To serve,arrange rice on platter.Spoon mixture over rice


                   EASY SLOPPY JOES

1 lb ground beef
1 can 111/8oz campbell's condensed italian tomato soup
1/4 cup water 2 tsp worcrstershire sauce
1/8 tsp pepper
6 Kaiser rolls or hamburger,split and toasted

In 10-inch skillet over medium high heat cook beef until browned stirring to separate meat.Spoon off fat.Stir in soup,water,worsestershire and pepper.Heat through,stirring occasionally.Serve on a toasted roll.

                       POTATO- CORN CHOWDER 
1 Tbsp margarine or butter
1/2 cup chopped celery
1 medium onion
11/2 cups diced peeled potatoes
1 cup water
1/8 tsp black pepper
1 bay leaf
1 cup milk
1 can 101/4 oz condensed corn soup
4 slices bacon,cooked and crumbled,for garish

In 3-quart saucepan over medium heat butter cook celery and onion 5 minutes or until tender,stirring add potatoes,water, pepper and bay leaf.Heat to boilling.Reduce heat to low cover cook 15 minutes or until potatoes are tender stirring often.Remove bay leaf.To serve,ladle soup into bowls.Garnish with bacon.

    SKILET BASIL POTATOES
1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1Tbsp margarineor butter
1 small onion,chopped
1/2 tsp  dried basil leaves crushed
1 can 103/4 oz campbell's condensed cream of celery soup
1/4 cup water
4 medium potatoes cooked and sliced
cherry tomato wedges for ganish

In 10- inch skillet over medium heat butter  cook onion and dried basil until onion is tender.Stir in soup cheese and water.Reduce heat to low.Heat until cheese is melted,stirring often,add potatoes.Heat through,stirring often. Garish with cerry tomato wedge and freash basil.

                 SOUPER SAUSAGE CORN BREAD

1 10-3/4 oz condensed corn soup
2 eggs
1/4 cup milk
1 pkg 12to 14 oz corn muffin mix
1/4 lb pork sausage ,cooked drained and crumbled

Preheat oven to 400*F.Grease 9inch square baking pan set aside. In medium bowl, combine soup ,eggs and milk stir in corn muffin mix just until blened.Gently fold in sausage.Spoon corn muffin mixture into prepared pan ,spreading evenly.Bake 20 minutes or until lightly browned and toothpick will come out clean.Cool on rack 10 minutes befor cutting into squares.


----------



## DanTroop2000

*COOKBOOK*

DEVILED EGGS

8 eggs
1 1/2 tsp prepared mustard
1 Tbsp  sweet pickle relish
2 Tbsp mayonnaise
salt and pepper to taste
3 strip bacon cook and crumbed

In a 2 quart saucepan put 8 eggs cover with water cook til water boiles.Turn off heat let set 15 minutes. Peel  eggs cut in half lengthwise
,remove yolks from cut eggs.Combine yolks mayonnasie,mustard,pickle relish.salt and pepper.Mixwith a fork to mash yolks and combine the mixture  well. Spoon mixture into eggs.Garnish with crumbed bacon.


              BACON ROLL UPS

1  cup butter
1/2 cup water
11/2 cup herb-seasoned bread stuffing crumbs
1 egg slightly beaten
1/4 lb  buik mildor hot pork sausages
1/3 lb bacon
In 2quart saucepan melt butter in water,remove from heat and stir stuffing into  butter mixture ,add egg and sausage and blend throughly.Chili for one hour and remove from refrigeration and shape into balls,Cut bacon into thirds and wrap the balls with bacon and secure with a toothpick.Bake at 375*Ffor 35-40 minutes in shallow baking pan turning once.Drain on paper towels.Serve hot


----------



## slightly grayling

*Brunswick Stew & Vennison Backstrap/roast*

Mom's Brunswick Stew 

Use fresh pork shoulder, portion of fresh ham or venison
Brown meat in pressure cooker/crock pot then slowly add water until about half way up on meat.  Cook on medium for about 2.5 hours

After meat is cooked take off all fat and grind meat in a food processor and set aside

In a large pot put in :
1 qt tomatoes
1 pint of cream corn
2 large chopped onions
1 cup catsup
Tabasco, salt and pepper to your taste
add ground meat and cook on low until it is relatively thick or if taking too long to thicken add corn to thicken




Venison Recipe:

4 tsp salt
4 tsp ground ginger
4 Tbs brown sugar
1 tsp black pepper
1/2 tsp cayenne pepper
4 garlic cloves (minced) I just buy the garlic in a jar.
1 cup pineapple juice
1 cup soy sauce

I mix the dry and liquid ingredients separately and then mix them together. Take the venison roast and remove as much fat as possible. (Of course backstrap works best, but a well trimmed roast works well too) Then slice thin (about 1/4 inch or less) rows down the length of the roast, but not all the way through. This helps the marinade penetrate the meat. I put the marinade and roast into a gallon size freezer zip-loc bag to reduce the amount of marinade required. Let this marinate for at least 8 hours. Just before cooking, use bamboo kabob sticks and skewer through the sliced rows pushing the meat back together. I sometimes add bacon between the rows. After "putting the roast back together," I use cotton string to wrap it tighter to hold the marinade. Then I place it in a smoker at about 250 degrees until the meat reaches about 125-130 degrees F in the middle. A large roast usually takes about 40 minutes to an hour to cook. I use apple wood or mesquite in my smoker....Any fruit wood will be just as good.

John Jenkins


----------



## Big Dawg

*Big Dawgs Duck Kabobs.........*

Ingredients:
Skinless Duck breasts (24 halves)
2 packs of Bacon
Italian dressing (Best if made with olive oil)
Onions (Vidalia)
Bell Peppers (The green ones are cheaper)
2 Packages of Mushrooms (Store bought kind)
Jalepenos (Optional)
Seasoning Salt (To Taste)
Liquid Smoke (Just a little)
Skewers (Wood or Metal)

Cut your duck breast up into half dollar size chunks and season it good with your favorite seasoning salt. I like the Cracker Boy brand. Mix up your Italian dressing and liguid smoke and pour over duck meat and marinade over night. Chunk your vegetables in to bite size pieces. Cut your bacon up into 3 equal sections per strip. Wrap your duck chunks with the bacon and alternate on Kabobs with your vegetables. You can wrap a slice of Jalepeno under your bacon if you like. Place on skewers and cook over medium heat until bacon is done. If using wood skewers make sure you soak them in water before placing on the grill so they don't burn. This is the only way to eat waterfowl. 

P.S. 
You can also replace duck with your favorite goose if season has been slow.............enjoy.

-Mark Denney


----------



## Big Dawg

*Another Big Dawg Favorite.........*

White Lightning Chili

1 pound dried navy beans
5 cups chicken stock
4 tablespoons (½ stick) butter
1 tablespoon minced garlic
¾ cup diced onion
1½ cups chopped green chiles (fresh or canned)
1 pound boneless, skinless chicken breasts, finely chopped
1 tablespoon ground cumin
1 tablespoon dried oregano
1 to 2 teaspoons ground black pepper
½ teaspoon white pepper
Pinch red pepper flakes
½ bunch cilantro leaves, chopped

Rinse beans well, cover with cool water, and soak for 2 hours. Drain. Place beans in large pot with chicken stock and bring to a boil over high heat. In a saucepan, heat butter over medium heat. Add garlic, onion, and chiles and saute for 5 minutes. Add chile mixture to pot with beans. Add chicken, cumin, oregano, pepper, white pepper, red pepper flakes, and cilantro. Lower heat to medium and cook, stirring occasionally, for approximately 1½ hours. Serve with cornbread, if desired.

Yield: 10 to 15 servings
Prep Time: 20 minutes
Cook Time: 1 hour, 45 minutes
Inactive Prep Time: 2 hours


----------



## Big Dawg

*Big Dawgs Fried Bologna Sandwich*

Ingredients:
Bologna


Get your pan hot a get a piece of bologna and drop it in. You may need to make a couple slits in the edge if you don't want it to bubble up. Cook till dark brown. Eat with bread if available.

-Mark Denney


----------



## Jim Thompson

*pretzel crusted strawberry cheesecake*

this was sent to me for a christmas pie.  I made it and WOW!


2 c. crushed pretzels
3/4 c. melted butter
3 Tablespoons sugar, plus 3/4 cup sugar
1 (8-oz.) pkg. cream cheese
1 (8-oz.) container Cool Whip
2 (3-oz) pkgs. strawberry jello
1 cup boiling water
2 (10-oz.) pkgs. frozen strawberries
1 (8 oz.) can crushed DRAINED pineapple

Preheat oven to 400.

For the crust, mix the pretzels, butter and 3 tablespoons of sugar.  Press the mixture into a 9 by 12-inch pan and bake for 7 minutes.  Set aside and allow to cool.

In a mixing bowl, beat together the cream cheese and 3/4 cup of sugar.  Fold in the Cool Whip and spread over the cooled crust.

Refrigerate until well chilled.

In a small bowl, dissolve the jello in the boiling water, and allow to cool slightly.  Add the strawberries and pineapple, and pour over the cream cheese mixture.  Refrigerate until serving time.


----------



## fulldraw74

Originally posted by Always Hunting...... 



New England Clam Chowder 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is from my uncle in Mass. 

1 stick of real butter
celery cut fine 1/4 cup
red small potatoes quartered app a 1 1/2 lb
chunk of fat back cut into thin strips.
salt and pepper per taste
2 dz fresh clams
onions 2 med cut thin
Steam clams till they open 
melt butter in pot add fatback,celery and onions
satuee till done.

add potatoes and water boil till potatoes are done and pour off excess water.

add 2 cans of condesned milk, clams and the water that they were steamed in, bring to a boil and enjoy


----------



## LUTER

*shrimp and crab over pasta*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

not really sure what to call this but here it is. Feeds about 4 guys or so.

2-3 lbs shrimp i use 3 40-50 ct
1 lb fresh crabmeat
3 1/2 tbsp italian seasoning 
1 1/2 tbsp red pepper flakes
1 tbsp old bay seasoning
2 tbsp parsley flakes
2 heaping tbsp fresh minced garlic ( or to taste, i like alot)
1 1/2 sticks butter 
2tbsp bacon grease
1 qt heavy whipping cream
2 large cans of diced, italian seasoned tomatoes
3/4 cup chardonnay
2 boxes of tri colored ritoni
rouge to thicken

put all spices, garlic and butter in large pan with bacon grease and chardonnay. begin to heat on med hi. once butter starts to melt add shrimp and scampi shrimp till done.
When shimp are cooked, add crabmeat and cook for approx 2 more minutes on med hi heat.turn heat to med and add both cans of diced tomatoes.let simmer for approx 7-8 minutes. add qt of heavy whipping cream and simmer for about 5 min. add rouge (water and flour mix) slowly, a little at a time, to thicken to your taste. 

while simmering seafood boil water and add ritoni, cook as per directions on the box and then drain

when both items are done, smother your ritoni and git r done


----------



## slightly grayling

*Daddy's North Carolina BBQ Chicken*

Daddy's NC BBQ Chicken BBQ Chicken 
2 sticks of butter 
1 cup of vinegar 
1 teaspoon of black pepper 
Juice of 3 lemons 
4 tablespoons of salt (level) 
½-1 1/2 (to taste) teaspoon of Tabasco sauce 

Cook slow on a charcoal grill for 1 to 1.5 hours basting often until all sauce is gone. ( I usually make more and keep it in a metal bowl close enough to the grill to keep it warm and I dip the chicken pieces in the bowl). 
-John Jenkins


----------



## LUTER

*russian tea*

18 cups water
2 green tea bags
2 sleepytime tea bags
2 honey vanilla chamomile tea bags
2 cups sugar
4 cinnamon sticks
1/2 large can of pinapple juice
1 large can frozen oj  ( i use lots of pulp )


put 12 cups water in large pot and add 4 cinnamon sticks and 2 cups sugar and bring to boil and boil for 4 minutes.

in a seperate pan put 6 cups of water and stew all 6 tea bags for about 2-3 minutes, 

when tea is ready, reduce heat on large pot to low and add tea to water and sugar and mix. then add 1/2 large can of pinapple juice and can of frozen oj and mix well.

serve hot, use white lightnin to spice up drink


----------



## Jim Thompson

my venison burgers...like we dont have enough in here already

1lb venison, 1 egg, 1/4 cup worstershire, 2 heaping tablespoons spicey brown mustard, 2 tablespoons of horseradish (fresh is best), 6 strips of bacon, 1/2 a cup of bread crumbs, 2 tablespoons of texas pete, 1/2 medium chopped well white onion

cook bacon till crispy and crumble
mix all ingredients, add more or less bread crumbs pending consistency of meat. patty out to any size you want

VERY IMPORTANT STEP....put in fridge for hour or so before cooking and then sprinkle some olive oil on just prior to cooking

cook on med-high heat grill until done your way. melt pepperjack or sharp cheddar on top of each patty
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## FERAL ONE

*feral filet mignon*

Trim off all fat and silver skin from backstrap
Cut into steaks about 1.5” thick
Cut bacon just long enough to wrap once around and secure with toothpick. 
Place leftover bacon in separate pile.
Sprinkle one side with Cajun shake
Take left over bacon and chop very fine
Pour dry ranch dressing mix over bacon and lots of black pepper. mix till coated well.

Heat a little oil in a skillet and sear both sides of filet
Place seared filet’s on baking sheet 
Put a dab of the ranch pepper bacon on top of each filet

place in oven at 350
Bake for 20 minutes then remove and pour drippings off of pan
Place back in oven for 5 more minutes on broil (watch it here you are just crisping the bacon)

heat skillet where you seared the filet, and put a half stick of butter, 2 big spoons of roasted chopped garlic. Some more dry ranch dressing mix. A good splash of lemon juice (probably a half cup or more) and a shot of white wine if you feel like it.
Heat this up and scrape the drippings from the pan around till it thickens a little.
Note : this will be very tart. Don’t spoon it over the meat, just around it to use as a dippin’ sauce.

Put the meat on a plate and spoon the sauce around it. It is real good with mashed taters.


----------



## FERAL ONE

*shrimp and cheese appetizers*

We use 60 -80 count shrimp but bigger ones are okay. Just don’t get too big!!!
Melt a stick of butter and a cup of lemon juice in the microwave

Put a teaspoon of the mixture in each hole of a mini muffin tin
Put 2 of the shrimp in the tin (1 if you have bigger ones)
Sprinkle with California style garlic ( a granulated seasoned garlic)
Sprinkle with Cajun shake or lemon pepper old bay seasoning
Put a cube of Monterey jack cheese on top of the shrimp 
Put a pinch of shredded parmesan cheese on top if it all
Bake at 350 for 7 minutes
Spoon the shrimp and cheese over your favorite cracker

Sprinkle with hot sauce and enjoy

This recipe originally was used with oysters but I like it better with shrimp.


----------



## fulldraw74

*RIBS*




*Baby Back Ribs*

originally posted by Hawg

Marinate them in vinager for a hour. 
Grill them until there almost done. 
Take them off and put them in a Roaster. 
Smoother them in BBQ Sauce and put them in the oven. 200 to 250 degrees for a hour an a half.  
Check on them every 30 minutes.
They'll make your tongue slap your forehead.


*Baby Back Ribs*

originally posted by Bruz

4 Slabs of Baby Back Ribs
4 TBL Chili Powder
6 Cloves Garlic
4 TBL Seasoned Salt
2 TBL Black Pepper
1/2 TSP Cayenne Pepper
KC Hickory Barbecue Sauce
Honey

1) Remove white membrane from the back side of the ribs
This is very important as this membrane is tough.
2) Rinse the racks of ribs
3) Mix the spices together...making sure to press the garlic
as fine as possible.
4) Rub the ribs with the spice mixture on all sides.
5) Seal the ribs air tight in aluminum foil but leave space 
between the ribs and the foil....create an aluminum bag
almost.
6) Place the ribs in a 300 Degree oven for 3 1/2 hours.
7) Remove the ribs and place in a container for the trip to 
camp.
8) At camp, get a fire going with hickory chips and coals
and let it burn down....soak some chips in water for 
later.
9) Mix in 3 TBL spoons of honey with the KC Hickory sauce.
10) Place the soaked chips on the coals and palce the ribs 
on the rack. Brush generously with the sauce on all 
sides as you turn frequently to prevent the sugar in 
sauce from burning. It only takes about 5 minutes to 
fully heat the ribs and get the smoke flavor into the 
ribs.

Enjoy.


*Baby Back Ribs*

originally posted by Huntnnut

Heres a recipe that I use for Baby Back Ribs and I gauruntee you your tongue will want to slap your forehead once you try some of the finished product.

Rinse slabs of ribs first then if you like you can remove the thin layer of membrane and cut into serving sizes of 3 to 4 bones per serving. 

Place ribs in pan and cover with a couple cans of beer and/or apple juice. note: Apple juice can always be used in place of beer, they both help break down the meat which tenderizes it. Cover ribs tightly with aluminum foil and bake in the oven for 3 hours @ 220 degrees. note: Much longer than that and the meat will be literally falling off the bones and you don't want that at this point. Let the ribs cool or rest for a short period of time.

Once the ribs have rested, salt & pepper to taste and then place them on a grill bone side down and opposite of the charcoals so they do not get direct heat for one (1) hour while basting with a honey based BBQ sauce the last 30 minutes or so and turning frequently once you start applying the sauce.

Note: prior to placing them on the grill, I have smoked them on a smoker for about an hour with the bone side down with apple wood before and to me they are even better, though it is another step and takes longer to prepare that way.

Enjoy!


----------



## dutchman

*Pork Ribs*

Start with a good looking rack or three of Baby Backs. Remove the membrane on the bone side of the rack of ribs. This is easily done with a butter knife, starting at either end of the rack. Once you get the membrane started, it'll peel right off.

Season with your favorite dry rub. I have used Butt Rub, Arthur Bryant's, and Durkee with success. Salt and pepper work wonderfully, also. This is best done the night before you plan to cook to allow the seasoning to work into the meat. A little olive oil on the ribs prior to the application of the seasoning helps the dry rub to adhere to the meat. You only need to season the meat side of each rack of ribs.

The next day, preheat your grill or smoker to 225 degrees. If using a grill, you'll need to start the fire on the opposite end of the grill that you'll be cooking on. Ribs are best cooked with indirect heat. If you're using wood to cook on, fine. You'll have all the smoke flavor you'll need. If you're using charcoal or gas, you'll want a smoker box filled with your favorite wood chunks or chips. Be sure you soak the chips or chunks in water for about 30 minutes before placing them in the box and onto the heat.

Place ribs on the grate. Spray them with apple juice and really get them soaked. The acidity in the apple juice helps to tenderize the meat and it also keep the ribs moist during cooking. I spray them at least every 30 minutes or so.

Cook in this manner for about 3 hours. Then spray the ribs with the apple juice until they're soaked and wrap your racks of ribs in aluminum foil and place them back on the grill or smoker. In 3 hours, they will have taken on as much flavor as the smoke can impart. Wrapping them causes them to cook in their own juice (and the apple juice) and they will come out really moist and tender.

Allow the ribs to cook for about another 2 hours. Remove from heat, open the foil packets carefully and enjoy. Be advised, the foil packets will be filled with juice that is very hot. Be careful as you unwrap the ribs.


----------



## Handgunner

Delton's SOS

Brown you up some deer meat and season with onion salt, black pepper, and seasoning salt.

In a seperate small pot, boil you up an onion that's been diced.

Remove ground deer from the pan and in the remaining grease, about 3 tablespoons or so, put some flour in it... and brown the flour. once browned, pour in your water/onion mixture until you have your gravy kinda thin, but not too thin...

Add back in your ground deer, stir, taste, reseason, and then serve over toast or cathead biscuits, or white rice.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Teddy Bear’s Cola Ham

1- Fresh bone- in half a Ham with the skin; 6-8 lbs. (preferably the shank end)

Brine
3 cups kosher salt or 11/2 cups table salt
6 liters Coca Cola 
2 heads garlic, cloves separated, lightly crushed and peeled
8-10 Bay leaves
½ cup black peppercorns, crushed
½ cup packed dark or light brown sugar
Rub
Spray with olive oil PAM or rub on ¼ cup Olive oil 
fresh ground black pepper
½ cup Parsley leaves from 1 bunch- (optional)
1 cup lightly packed sage leaves from 1 bunch-(optional)
6-9 cloves garlic peeled
1 tablespoon salt
Glaze- 1 cup Original Coke 
2 cups packed dark or light sugar.
2 -3 jalapeno peppers cut cross wise into ¼ inch thick slices. (optional)
¼ cup juice from two limes.
Note: *You can inject the ham with some pineapple juice for an awesome taste if you want*
Mix all the ingredients and bring to a boil, reduce heat until the glaze becomes syrupy reducing to about 1 1/3 cups. About 5-7 minutes. Glaze will thicken as it cools and it will need reheating between basting. 
Ham- Slice(score) through the skin and fat making a one inch diamond pattern. Don’t cut into the meat.
Brine- Use a 16 quart stockpot or bucket or a cooler type ice chest. Dissolve the salt and brown sugar in 3 liters of warm cola. Be careful because the salt will cause the cola to foam! Add garlic, bay leaves, crushed pepper, and 3 liters of cola. Submerge the ham into the brine and refrigerate for 12-24 hours. Make sure the ham is covered.

Set a large disposable roasting pan on a baking sheet for extra support; place a flat wire rack in the roasting pan. Remove ham from the brine; rinse under cold water and dry thoroughly with paper towels. Place ham, wide cut side down, on the rack. *( If using a sirloin end, place ham skin side up.)* Let ham stand uncovered at room temp. for one hour.

Rub-Adjust the oven rack to lowest position and heat oven to 500 degrees. If you use the sray Pam, spray the ham and rub on the mixture of the dry rub after it has been food processed. In a food processor with steel blades, process the sage, parsley, garlic, salt, pepper and oil until mixture forms a smooth paste, about 30 seconds. Rub the ham all over with this paste.

Roast- roast the ham at 500 degrees for 20 minutes. Reduce the oven heat to 350 degrees and continue to cook while basting it every 45 minutes with the glaze until the center of the ham reaches 145-150 degrees. Around 2 to 2 1/2 hours. Tent ham loosely with foil and let it stand until the center reaches 155-160 degrees. Usually 30-40 minutes. Then carve and pig-out!
Ham
The ham is usually cut into two sections and the sirloin (butt end) is harder to carve. The shank end is the best cut of ham for this recipe. You can brine the ham in an insulated cooler if you wrap it good with a trash bag and keep it cool with ice draining the excess water frequently. You have to keep a close watch on this method!


----------



## elfiii

elfiii's Chicken Fried Venison Steaks

1 lb ground venison
1 small onion
1 "tube" of Ritz Crackers
1 egg
1/2 cup 1/2 & 1/2
Lawry's seasoned salt
2 tbsp Canola Oil

Dice onion finely and fold into venison along with 1 tbsp of Lawry's. Form into 4 steaks.

Crush Ritz crackers until they are back to "flour" status.

Lightly beat egg and 1/2 & 1/2 until blended.

Dredge steaks in egg/1/2&1/2 and then through crushed Ritz crackers to bread.

In a hot frying pan, add oil and brown steaks.


----------



## Handgunner

Chicken Pasta Salad

12oz Box of Angel Hair Pasta -- Cooked and drained.
1 small to medium cucumber - peeled and cubed.
1/2 small onion diced finely 
1 small tomato.  Deseeded and diced finely.
1/2 small bell pepper, finely diced.
1 8oz pack of pre-grilled chicken breast meat - Or bake your own.  Warmed and cut into small peices.
1 16oz bottle of Zesty Italian Dressing.
Salt and Pepper to taste.

Combine all ingredients and serve cold.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke

*Pan Fried Steaks*

Here's how I do it...

The Ove Glove or other suitable kitchen oven mit IS required!

I have a square griddled cast iron pan. I've seen them at our Cracker Barrel






Preheat oven and pan to 500 deg. While preheating prep steaks as below.

Dry the steak on paper towels, lightly coat with olive oil this helps the seasonings stick, apply your favorite steak seasoning/rub such as Montreal,etc.

With oven mit remove preheated pan. Place steaks in pan and place back in oven for approxomatly 2 min. Remove pan, turn steaks, place back in oven for approxamatly 2 more minutes.

Have a piece of heavy duty aluminum foil ready that can wrap both steaks.

Remove pan from oven, place steaks in foil, wrap tightly and place on top of stove or some warm spot to let them 'sweat'.

Prepair your table setting and other sides, this will give the steaks a few minutes to sweat the juices. Once the table is ready carefully open aluminum foil so as not to spill the juice and serve the steaks.

Depending on the type of steak (my wife and I prefer NY Strip) and thickness the steaks will be around medium to medium well. A thick steak will have some pink inside. And the sweating lets the seared steak marinate in their own juices making for a very tender meat. Cooking times will need to be adjusted to your taste and liking.

Be aware that this process can create quite a bit of smoke so be prepaired to open a windows or better yet do it outside in the grill still using the cast iron pan.

Enjoy!


----------



## SnowHunter

Nic's Apple Butter

5lbs Red Delicious Apples; peeled, cored and sliced
3c Water
3c Sugar
3c Firmy packed brown sugar
1 1.75oz package powdered pectin
1T Ground Cinnamon
1T Ground Allspice
1/4 t Ground Cloves
1/4t Ground Nutmeg
1/4t Ground Mace

Keep the spices on hand as well.

Combine Apples and Water in a large stock pot;bring to a boil. Simmer for 25 minutes or until the apples are tender. Mash until smooth or chunky depending on your likes. Stir in sugars and spices and simmer for 20 minutes. Keep a close eye on the mixture, stiring frequently so it doesn't burn. Taste test the mixture. Add spices to get mixture to your tastebuds desire. I usually add another 1/4t of every spice used. After 20 minutes, stir in pectin and bring to a boil for 2 minutes. Pour mixture into hot sterilized jars leaving about 1/4" space at the top. Wipe jar rims and place lids on and screw the metal bands down till fingertip tight. Process in boiling water bath for 5 minutes. 

This recipe gets rave reviews with the family, and everyone requested gallon jugs of it last year!!
Yall ENJOY!!


----------



## polaris30144

How to cook a goose.

One goose cleaned.
3-4 apples cut in quarters
3-4 slices of dry bread crumbs
1 tablespoon crushed garlic
salt and pepper
one onion chopped
4-5 strips of bacon
1 stick of butter
1 1" pine plank large enough to hold goose

Stuff goose with apples, garlic, onions, bread crumbs and butter mixture.

put strips of bacon over top of goose using tooth picks to hold in place.

pre heat oven to 450 degrees

put goose on plank, place in oven.

bake at 450 uncovered for 4-5 hours, checking occasionally.



































after 4-5 hours take goose from oven, remove stuffing

throw goose and stuffing away

EAT PINE PLANK........has better taste than any goose.


----------



## FERAL ONE

well, i thought i was tapped out , but i tried sumpthin' new this week that i learned from a fellow camper.

when you get that real good marshmallow roastin' coal bed in your campfire, try this.

take small green stick 'bout the size of a finger in width and long enough to not burn your hands!!! trim the bark off it. (i used young gum trees and they worked great.)
take a tube of croissant (sp) roll dough and open it.

roll an individual piece of dough around the green barkless part of the stick till it forms a "sleeve" around it.

roast over coals till browned -- 
slide off of the stick and fill with jelly or honey butter!!!

this hot fresh bread around a campfire will really satisfy!!!


----------



## fulldraw74

Orginally posted by Nicodemus

Here`s how I do all my wild turkey breasts. The recipe is from my Dear Grandmother.

Wash turkey breasts well.
Cut into fryin` size pieces.
Pound pieces with cubin` hammer. (She used a 6 oz. coke bottle)
Salt and pepper to taste.
Dredge in flour.
Fry until golden brown.
Drain well on paper towels.

DO NOT OVERCOOK!

I have experimented with various spices before, doin` this, but I have gone back to this simple recipe from here on out. As she told me years ago, the flavor of a wild turkey stands on its own, with only a little salt and pepper


----------



## FERAL ONE

*shrimp scampi over angel hair pasta*

peel 1.5 lbs of small shrimp ---40 - 60 count size.
place peels in a pot with garlic cloves, onion , lemon juice ,white wine, cajun shake and lemon pepper.

bring this to a boil, you are shooting to have about 2 cups worth of juice. 

sprinkle garlic powder and lemon herb seasoning over shrimp and saute' in a little olive oil till almost done.

strain shell juice into pan with shrimp and simmer.

add angel hair pasta (cooked) to skillet and stir well. 

top with shredded parmesan cheese or mozzarella or both!!


----------



## Nicodemus

Succatash - my version

1 quart of  lima or butterbeans
1 quart of corn-cut from the cob
5 or 6 pieces of thick sliced bacon-cut in chunks
1 large onion-cut up
dab of grease or cookin` oil

In a fairly large pot, fry bacon and onion in oil till onion is clear.
Add beans and corn, add water till everything is covered. 
Bring to boil, then cut back heat and simmer for an hour or two.
A few minutes before takin` off the fire, add a big gob of real butter to the pot.

This stuff is good.


----------



## fulldraw74

*GRILLED ASPARAGUS*


1 pound fresh asparagus spears, trimmed 
Olive oil
Soy sauce 
Lemon pepper seasoning


Let your grill get hot. Lightly coat the asparagus spears with olive oil and soy sauce. Season with  Lemon pepper to taste. Grill over high heat for 3 to 4 minutes per side, or to desired tenderness.


----------



## fulldraw74

*Cinnamon Grilled Bananas*


5 bananas peeled, cut in half and then cut in half again length wise.
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 tsp cinnamon
Vanilla Ice Cream

(both cinnamon and brown sugar can be adjusted to your taste)


Place cinnamon and brown sugar in a quart sized ziploc bag and mix thoroughly. Add banana peices and coat thoroughly with mixture. Remove banana peices and place on a hot grill for approx 3 mins. per side. Remove and place banana peices on top of a bowl of vanilla ice cream.....Mmmmmmm...


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

*Vidalia Onion Casserole*

*Changed my mind, too good not to have in the cook book.*



*Vidalia Onion Casserole


**Ingredients
*1 Package of Club Crackers
2 Large Vidalia Onions
4 Eggs
1 Stick of Butter
1 ½ Cups of Skim Milk
1 Package of Grated Sharp Cheddar Cheese
Paprika
Salt
Pepper


*Directions:
*1. Spray 9" X 13" dish with cooking spray.
2. Crumble pack of crackers and spread out in bottom of dish.
3. Melt butter and pour half over crackers.
4. Cut onion into small pieces.
5. Sauté onions in left over butter.
6. Spread onions evenly over crackers. Add salt and pepper to taste.
7. Beat 4 eggs and add 1 ½ cups of skim milk together.
8. Pour egg mixture over crackers and onions.
9. Top with grated cheese and sprinkle with paprika.
10. Bake at 350 degrees for 35-40 minutes until set.

<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Handgunner

I can't remember if I've added this one or not.

Aunt Flossie's Poppyseed Chicken

4-6 Boneless Chicken breasts - cut into bite-sized peices against the grain.

1 large can of cream of mushroom soup.

1 8oz carton of sour cream.

1 1/2 sleeve of crush Ritz crackers.

1/2 stick of butter.

Handfull of poppyseeds.

Brown and season the chicken breast in a tad of butter, season with onion salt, garlic salt, cajun shake, hot sauce, etc.  Whatever you like, and then set aside.

In a large bowl, mix the cream of mushroom soup and sour cream together, along with poppyseeds and black pepper.

Then, stir in the chicken.

In a large greased baking dish, pour in the mixture, sprinkle more poppyseeds along the top.

Take some melted butter and mix it with the crushed Ritz crackers.  Top the casserole with the mixture, and bake on 350 for 20-30 minutes, broiling at the end to crisp up the top.


----------



## choctawlb

Ken's Scalloped Pork Chops

This is a great recipie for hunting and camping. When you get back to camp late in the afternoon, supper will be hot and ready.
     Dig a hole large enough to bury the dutch oven in, start a fire and burn some good hardwood into a large pile of coals. You can use charcoal as well, just make sure you have enough to go under, and cover the dutch oven.
While the fire is getting hot in the hole assemble the following: 

Ingredients:
Pork Chops( number depends on dutch oven size)
Potatoes
Milk
Flour
1 Medium Onion chopped
10 cloves Garlic smashed
Tony Chachere's Creole Seasoning
Sour Cream(Optional)

Slice enough raw potatoes to  half fill a dutch oven. Include chopped onion and garlic.
Season pork chops to taste with Tony's Seasoning, dredge in flour and brown in dutch oven. Remove pork chops and place on platter, leave grease and browned particles in dutch oven bottom. Closely layer potatoes in dutch oven bottom,along with chopped onion, garlic, sprinkle with flour, and Tony's between layers, in the dutch oven. Then pour milk on top of potatoes until covered about 1/2 inch. Take browned pork chops off platter , and place on top of the potatoes and milk. Place lid on top of dutch oven. 
     Scoop out enogh coals to well cover dutch oven from fire pit, place dutch oven in pit, cover with coals , then dirt and tamp. If this is done in the morning the dish will slow cook all day. When you get back to camp at the end of the day,dig up the dutch oven, clean off the lid and remove. Remove the pork chops , cover with some sour cream, and heat over the fire if they have cooled.
      During the day the pork chops have slow cooked, and their juices have mingled with the potatoes, onion,garlic, and milk making a thickening with the flour. The result is a hearty one course meal.
    This recipie can be done as well in an oven, but needs to be slow cooked at about 225 for about 4 hours, or until pork chops are done, but still moist.


----------



## choctawlb

Louisiana Cajun's Squirrel Stew

4 Squirrels, cut in pieces, including the heads
1 Stick Margarine
1 cup chopped onions
1/2 cup chopped green bell pepper
4 cloves garlic
1 tablespoon Worchestershire sauce
1/2 cup Burgundy wine
1 tablespoon chopped green onion tops
1 tablespoon chopped parsley
4 ounce can mushrooms
1 tablespoon flour
Tony's Creole Seasoning 

Cut each squirrel into 8 pieces, season with Tony's seasoning and brown in melted margarine in a dutch oven untill browned all over or untill they start to stick . Add the onions, garlic and green peppers.
    When vegetables are soft, add a small amount of cold water, a tablespoon of worchestershire sauce, cover the pot and let simmer on low heat for one hour. Stir well, add 1/2 cup of burgandy wine, simmer for 30 minutes or until tender.
     Remove the squirrels from the pot and add to the remaining juices, a tablespoon of flour mixed with the juice from the can of mushrooms. Add the chopped onion tops, chopped parsley, and mushrooms from the can. Cook for 5 minutes stirring untill slightly thickenedand add squirrel back to gravy. Serve over a bed of rice.


----------



## choctawlb

Apple Bread Pudding with Hard Cider Sauce

2 tablespoons unsalted butter 
4 large eggs 
3 cups heavy cream 
1 cup apple cider 
1 cup packed light brown sugar 
2 tablespoons melted unsalted butter 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon 
6 cups cubed stale raisin-cinnamon bread 
1 Granny Smith apple, cored and cubed (about 1 cup) 
1 cup dried apples 
Hard Cider Sauce, recipe follows 
Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Grease a 10 by 14-inch baking dish with the butter and set aside. 
In a large bowl, beat the eggs. Add the cream, cider, sugar, melted butter, salt, and cinnamon, and whisk to combine. Add the bread, fresh and dried apples, and stir to combine. Pour into the prepared dish, cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate until the bread is well saturated, up to 1 hour.) Bake until the top is golden brown and the center is firm, about 1 hour. 
Remove from the oven and let sit on a wire rack for 15 minutes. Cut into pieces and drizzle with the Hard Cider Sauce. Serve immediately. 
Hard Cider Sauce: 
4 tablespoons unsalted butter 
1/2 cup sugar 
1/2 cup hard cider 
4 large egg yolks 
In the top of a double boiler, melt the butter over simmering water. Add the sugar and whisk to combine, whisking for 1 minute. Add the cider and whisk until the sugar is dissolved, 2 minutes. Remove from the heat and add the egg yolks, 1 at a time, whisking constantly. Return to the heat and continue whisking until the sauce is pale and slightly thickened, 5 minutes. 
Remove from the heat. 
Spoon the sauce over the pudding and serve immediately. (Note: The sauce will thicken and set up as it cools. If you desire a thicker consistency, serve the sauce slightly cooled.)




Banana Pineapple Bread



3 cups plain flour                                        1 cup crushed pineapple  w/juice
2 cups sugar                                                 1 ½  cup oil
1 teaspoon soda                                            1 teaspoon salt
1 ½ cups bananas  (mashed)                         3 eggs 
1 ½ teaspoons vanilla

	Mix all ingredients together. Put in greased pans, bake at 350 degrees.
Bake for 1 hour and 20 minutes, or until tooth pick comes out clean


Andouille Cheese Grits with Crawfish Sauce

1/2 pound chopped andouille sausage 
4 1/2 cups whole milk 
1 1/2 teaspoons salt 
1/4 teaspoon cayenne 
1 tablespoon butter 
2 cups quick white grits 
1 cup grated white cheddar cheese 
1 cup flour 
1 cup bread crumbs 
Essence, recipe follows 
2 eggs, beaten with 1 tablespoon of milk 
1/4 cup plus 1 tablespoon olive oil 
12 cup minced yellow onions 
1 tablespoon chopped garlic 
1 pound  crawfish tails  
1 cup heavy cream 
Dash of Crystal hot sauce 
Dash of Worcestershire sauce 
1/4 cup chopped green onions, green part only 
2 ounces grated Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese 
Render the sausage in a saucepan, over medium high heat, cooking about 4 minutes. Add the milk, salt, cayenne, and butter and bring to a boil. Stir in the grits and reduce the heat to medium. Stir for 30 seconds, then add the cheese and stir until the cheese melts. Cook, uncovered, for 4 to 5 minutes, or until the grits are tender and creamy. Pour the grits into a greased square glass pan. Refrigerate the grits until firm. Using a 2-inch round cutter, cut the grits into six rounds. Season the flour and bread crumbs with Essence. Dredge the cakes in the seasoned flour. Dip each cake in the egg wash, letting the excess drip off. Dredge the cakes in the seasoned bread crumbs, coating each cake completely. Heat 1/4 cup of the olive oil in a large skillet. When the oil is hot, pan-fry the cakes for 3 minutes on each side. In saute pan, heat the remaining olive oil. When the oil is hot, add the onions. Season the onions with Essence. Saute for 1 minute. Add the garlic and crawfish tails. Season with Essence. Saute for 1 minute. Add the cream and bring up to a boil. Reduce to a simmer and cook for 3 to 4 minutes, or until the cream has thickened. Season the sauce with hot sauce, Worcestershire sauce, salt and pepper. Stir in the green onions and cheese. To serve, spoon the Crawfish sauce over the Andouille Grit cakes. 
Essence (Emeril's Creole Seasoning): 
2 1/2 tablespoons paprika 
2 tablespoons salt 
2 tablespoons garlic powder 
1 tablespoon black pepper 
1 tablespoon onion powder 
1 tablespoon cayenne pepper 
1 tablespoon dried leaf oregano 
1 tablespoon dried thyme 
Combine all ingredients thoroughly. 
Yield: 2/3 cup



Boudin Sausage

2 1/2 pounds pork butt, cut into 1-inch cubes 
1 pound pork liver, rinsed in cool water 
2 quarts water 
1 cup chopped onions 
1/2 teaspoon minced garlic 
1/2 cup chopped green bell peppers 
1/2 cup chopped celery 
4 1/4 teaspoons salt 
2 1/2 teaspoons cayenne 
1 1/2 teaspoons ground black pepper 
1 cup finely chopped parsley 
1 cup chopped green onions tops, (green part only) 
6 cups cooked medium-grain rice 
1 1/2-inch diameter, casings, about 4 feet in length 
In a large sauce pan, combine the pork butt, pork liver, water, onions, garlic, bell peppers, celery, 1 teaspoon salt, 1/4 teaspoon cayenne, and 1/4 teaspoon black pepper. Bring the liquid up to a boil and reduce to a simmer. Simmer for 1 1/12 hours, or until the pork and liver are tender. Remove from the heat and drain, reserving 1 1/2 cups of the broth. Using a meat grinder with a 1/4-inch die, grind the pork mixture. 1/2 cup of the parsley, and 1/2 cup of the green onions, together. Turn the mixture into a mixing bowl. Stir in the rice, remaining salt, cayenne, black pepper, parsley, and green onions. Add the broth, 1/2 cup at a time, and mix thoroughly. Either using a feeding tube or a funnel, stuff the sausage into the casings and make 3-inch links. Bring 1 gallon of salted water up to a boil. Poach the sausage for about 5 minutes, or until the sausage is firm to the touch and plump. Remove from the water and allow to cool


----------



## Handgunner

Greens with a Kick

1/2lb - 1lb of thick sliced smoked bacon, cubed and rendered down until crisp, with most of the grease drained off.

1 large onion, quartered and then browned in with the bacon.

2-3 cloves of fresh garlic minced.

2-3 tablespoons of red pepper flakes in with the bacon, onions and garlic. Add them here. The bacon grease will draw out the heat and flavor the whole dish.

1 cup of water, with a diluted chicken bouillon cube in it.

Salt and Pepper to taste. With the bacon being kind of salt, I don't add salt.

Once all that is boiling. Stir in your mustard or turnip greens, cover and let simmer, stirring occasionally.


----------



## FERAL ONE

*cheese sticks*

cut your mozzarella (sp) cheese into sticks.

dip in an egg and buttermilk

roll in italian seasoned bread crumbs

dip and roll again!!!

place on a baking sheet and put in freezer for a couple of hours

take out and deep fry till brown. 

cheese will leak out if you fry them too long!!!

these things are fiiiiiine!!!!




i have some pics of my cookin' if you need 'em!!!


----------



## BigGator

*Stuffed Pork Chops*

4 (1 1/2 to 2-inch thick) pork chops, bone-in, split to bone.
1 pound bulk sausage, divide into 4 equal portions.

Seasoning:
1 cup salt
1/4 cup black pepper
1/4 cup garlic powder

Olive oil, for brushing

Set up grill for direct grilling. When coal are white hot, spread evenly and place grate on top to heat. Meanwhile stuff pork chops with sasage and rub meat liberally with seasoning. Secure each chop with a wooden skewer or toothpicks (remember to remove before serving). Brush oil on grill grate to prevent sticking. Place chop on grate and grill until nicely browned, about 5 to 6 minutes. Turn and repeat process. An internal temperature of 160 degrees F is recommended for pork. Make sure you sausage stuffing and pork chop is thoroughly cooked.


----------



## jrpace25

I can't take credit for this recipe as a lady that I work with brought it in and it was fantastic.

Cabbage Casserole

1 lb hamburger                                   
1 lb sausage
1 chopped bell pepper                       
1 chopped onion
1 shredded cabbage                          
1 small block of Velvetta
1/2 stick butter                                   
1 can Ro-Tel 
1 c. Uncle Ben's Minute Rice             
1 c. shredded sharp cheddar
1 c. shredded mozzarella

Brown meats together.  When brown, drain meat, but leave remaining grease in pot.  (Save drained grease as you may need it)  Saute bell pepper and onion in pot with grease.  Add cabbage and cook until tender.  Now add Ro-Tel and Velveeta, then add butter, rice and put meat back in pot.  Stir until mixed well.  Add salt and pepper to taste.  Place in casserole pan and sprinkle cheeses over top.  Bake at 325 until cheese is melted.  Enjoy.

Jeff Pace


----------



## 3ringer

*10 minute peanut brittle*

Ingredients: 

1.5 cups of raw, shelled Virginia peanuts (leave the skins on) 
1 cup of granulated sugar 
1/2 cup light corn syrup 
1 teaspoon of butter 
1 teaspoon of vanilla 
1 teaspoon baking soda 
1/8 teaspoon salt 
Method: 

Mix the peanuts, sugar, corn syrup and salt together in a microwave-safe casserole dish until well mixed 
Cook in a microwave on high for 4 minutes; open and stir the mix well; then cook on high for another 4 minutes 
Open, stir in the butter and vanilla, then microwave on high for a further 2 minutes 
Finally, remove from the microwave, open the dish, add the baking soda and stir quickly until the mix is light and foamy 
Immediately pour the mixture onto a lightly-greased baking sheet, spreading it out thinly.  
Allow the mix to cool - then break it into small pieces and store in an airtight container. 
Tip: The trick to making thin, tender peanut brittle is to keep the baking sheet(s) you use warm. I recommend heating them in a conventional oven at around 200o F (about 95o C) before you spread the peanut brittle mix. This should allow you to spread the mix 1cm to 2cm thick without it setting up.


----------



## gapeachysho

Since we have alot of camping with the scouts, we're constantly looking for new, fun, tasty but quick recipes.  Here's a breakfast recipe that's quick when you're on the move:

Breakfast Burrittos:

scramble eggs
fry up some bacon
cheese

get some wraps, tortilla, spinach, whatever you perfer.

put all three in, wrap and fold and there you go.  Takes about 20 mins.  

anyone got any other quick suggestions?


----------



## Seth carter

*mushroom and bacon*

mushrooms sliced
bacon


cuttmush rooms in halfand rap in bacon wrustershire saus wile grilling grill them till bacon iz done


----------



## murf

Marlboro Man’s Favorite Sandwich
2 to 3 pounds cube steak (tenderized round steak that’s been extra-tenderized-
1 large onion OR 2 small/medium onions
4 French/Deli rolls
Butter,Lawry’s Seasoned Salt
Worcestershire Sauce
Tabasco
-Slice onions and cook in 1/4 stick butter until soft and light brown. Remove and set aside.
-Slice cube steak against the grain. Season with Lawry’s. 
-Heat 2 TBSP butter over high heat (in same skillet) until melted and beginning to brown. 
-Add meat in single layer. Cook one side until brown, then flip and cook until brown, about a minute on both sides. 
-Add 1/2 (at least) Worcestershire sauce, 5 to 6 shakes Tabasco, and 2 TBSP butter. Add cooked onions. Stir to combine.
-Butter halved French rolls and brown on skillet. 
-To assemble, lay bottom half of French roll on plate. Place meat mixture, followed by a spoonfull of juice from the pan. Top with other half of roll, cut in half, and devour!
Have had this several times. Very good. Credit to thepioneerwoman.


----------



## murf

BACON SHRIMP JALAPEÑOS
Copycat recipe from Boulder Station, Las Vegas
Ingredients:
12 jalapeños, seeded
12 (20-30 count) shrimp, shelled and deveined with tail removed
1/4 lb. grated cheddar cheese
1/4 lb. cream cheese, softened
1/2 tsp. cayenne, if you like it hot 
Salt and pepper to taste
1 egg
3 tsp. milk
Flour
12 slices bacon
Toothpicks

Method:
Make a slit on the side of each jalapeño and remove the seeds sack. 
Soak the jalapeños for 2 hours or overnight in milk. Mix the cream 
cheese and cheddar. Add salt and pepper to taste. Place a shrimp in 
each chile and fill the void with the cream cheese mixture. Mix 
together the egg, milk and cayenne and dip each jalapeño in egg 
mixture and roll in flour. Wrap bacon around each chile and secure 
with a toothpick. Set aside for 10-15 min. to allow the coating to 
set. 

Bake at 375 degrees F. for about an hour or until bacon is crisp, or 
grill on med. heat until bacon is crisp.


----------



## drippin' rock

Tuscan Chops

I first used this recipe on Porterhouse but have adapted it to venison chops and backstraps with great results.

Set your grill up for direct grilling (HOT)
Season your selected cuts.  I like kosher salt and cracked pepper.
Beside the grill prepared before hand, have a casserole dish with good olive oil ( just enough to coat the bottom). Add to that three fresh sage leaves, 1 tsp or so of fresh rosemary, and two garlic cloves minced.
Grill meat to desired doneness.
Imediately transfer to the pan and turn to coat.
The heat from the grilled meat brings out the oils from the herbs which mixes with the olive oil and the meat juices.
Man! I would never slap my grandma, but you get the drift!


----------



## Artmom

*Broiled/Grilled Salmon*

This is simple, but really tasty...

Ingredients:


Salmon steaks/fillets
Mustard (plain not dijon) approx. 1/2 c
Honey approx. 1/4 c
Pecans approx.1/4 c
salt/pepper to taste

Chop pecans and set aside. Heat the honey just slightly in the microwave to make it somewhat easier to stir. In a small bowl mix/stir the honey, mustard and pecans and set aside.
Lightly salt and pepper one or both sides of salmon. Then, spoon mixture over the top of each fillet and smooth outward toward the edge of fillet.
Broil in oven until fish reaches desired texture/temp. As for grilling, I suppose you could partially cook fish on both sides, then add topping and complete the grilling without turning the fish again. 
Surprisingly tasty for so few ingredients!


----------



## Artmom

*Misc. category*

Here's one for appetizer/snack/whatever category:


Can of salmon
Softened cream cheese (approx. 1/2 - 3/4 of pkg.)
Chopped, toasted pecans (to your liking)

Drain salmon, place in bowl, and use fork to separate it into smaller pieces. I don't remove the bones  - optional step, of course. Stir in cream cheese and incorporate the two ingredients completely. Next, add chopped pecans and incorporate thoroughly. Chill the mixture until firm. Use as a spread on crackers. Might be good as a spread (on toasted bread) for a special sandwich - if you get real creative. Really good stuff!

If ya'll want help with some illustrations/graphics for the cookbook...I'd be glad to help. Look at my album in my profile to see if what I do would suit your needs. If not suitable, then you can assign me a job.


----------



## hoochfisher

*juicy turkey*

if you want a moist bird, always brine it first. smoked or oven roasted, here is what i do.....

1. get a cooler big enough for bird to be covered with water.
2. measure by the gallon how much water to cover.
3. make brine. 

for every gallon of water needed,
1/4 cup kosher salt
1/2 cup brown sugar, light or dark
three stems each of rosemary and thyme
2 tbs whole uncraked black peppercorns.

combine all ingredients into one gallon of water, in a large pot, bring to a boil, salt and sugar should be disolved by then.
cool this mixture with 2 bags of ice.

4. make sure it's cold, dump in cooler. add remaining gallons of water needed.
5. place bird in cooler of brine mixture, add one more bag of ice.
6. keep bird in brine, iced well for 24-48 hours. more flavor on the longer end of the time slot.

now for the cooking....
1. remove bird from brine, rinse WELL.
2. pat the bird dry with paper towels.
3. stuff with 1 apple, cut into wedges, along with 3 stems each rosemary and thyme.
4. shape a triangle out of aluminum foil, so it covers breast only, set to the side for later use.
5. rub light layer ofcanola oil over entire bird.
6. season with salt and pepper.
7. place bird, uncovered, in a blazing hot 475 degree oven for 20-40 minutes, untill skin is colored to your liking.
8. reduce oven temp to 325, cover breast of bird with foil triangle.
9. cook until thermometer inserted in deepest part of breat WITHOUT hitting the bone reads 165 degrees, dark meat will be done at this time also.

10. and the biggest step of all...
CARVE AND ENJOY THE JUICIEST BIRD YOU'VE EVER COOKED!


----------



## hoochfisher

*bacon ranch dip*

8oz containor of sour cream
1 pack of ranch dip powder
1/4 cup bacon crumbles
1/4 cup finely shredded chedder cheese

blend together, refridgerate over night.


----------



## hoochfisher

*mountain man chicken*

8 boneless skinless breast
8 1/8-1/4 inch thick slices of ham
monteray jack cheese, shredded
bbq sauce of choice, cattleman's works well

season breast with salt and fresh cracked pepper. 
grill breast at med-low temp untill half way cooked.
remove breast to cool side of grill.
begin lightly basting with bbq sauce. continue basting and flipping untill breast is cooked through. the more times you can do this the thicker bbq "glaze" will be.

grill ham slices untill hot. cover breast with ham.
cover with cheese.

serve with home made mashed potatoes.


----------



## hoochfisher

*chipolte bbq sauce*

here's an easy one..

one bottle sauce of choice.  (i like kraft hickory brown sugar sauce for a "sweet heat")

3 chiplote peppers from a can  of chipolte peppers in adobe sauce.

place bbq sauce and peppers in blender, blend well.


----------



## hoochfisher

*stuffed bugers*

make two patties thin as half of your regular burgers, one an inch, inch and a half bigger than the other. on the smaller patty, place shredded smoked swiss cheese. if your brave add some chipolte peppers, i use one with the sauce from the can, or two rinsed. 
place larger patty on top and seal two patties together well. season with mc'cormick's grill mates montreal steak seasning, a little worsch. sauce and a splash of liquid smoke. grill on a very hot grill about 3-4 min each side. 

and your bun selection will completly change up the flavor for you.
try the french ham. rolls at the publix bakery. or if you want big taste, take a focicia hamburger bun, cut, apply a small amount of olive oil and grill untill toasted well, you should see some char on it.


----------



## Sirduke

My nephews call em Unka Mikeys Meatsticks, but call em what you like they are good.

SirDuke's Shiskabobs

3-5 lbs deer, pork, or tenderized beef, cut into 1 inch cubes
1/2 cup seasoned salt
1/4 cup paparika
1/2 to 1 tbsp red pepper (adjust to taste)
1/4 cup fresh diced garlic
1/2 tsp curry powder
1/2 cup brown sugar

Mix all dry spices into a large bowl, whisk until completely blended.
Add crushed garlic, whisk again.

Allow meat to come to room temp, add to bowl and work all spices into meat by hand, until no dry seasoning is left. Cover bowl, place in fridge overnight.

Skewer up on bamboo skewers, packing tightly leaving appx 1 1/2 inches of skewer clear at end.

Grill over a medium heat, rolling occasionally to ensure even cooking.

Serve with yellow rice and sweet tea, or beer if you prefer. 

Swat nephews with rolled up newspaper or stick when sword fighting breaks out with empty skewers.


----------



## murf

My mom's wine cake;

one box yellow cake mix
one box vanilla pudding, small
4 eggs
3/4 cup oil
3/4 cup cooking sherry

Mix all ingredients well
pour into a greased bundt pan
350° oven for 45 mins
let cool for a while before dumping out


----------



## Fletch_W

Pink Lemonade Pie

Super Easy. 

1- 14oz can Sweetened Condensed Milk
1- 12 oz can of Cool-Whip
1- small can of frozen pink lemonade concentrate or half a big can.
1- graham cracker crust (some brands you may have to bake, do this first because this pie doesn't get baked, it's a frozen pie.)

Combine all in a bowl, then fill up the pie crust. There will be more filling than crust, heap it high. Freeze it. Done.



Fletcher's Shrimp Poppers

_I discovered these in a bar in NYC several years ago, they were called "Cowboy Kisses". Needless to say, I choose not to serve my friends "Cowboy Kisses." _

Serves six as an appetizer. Total time ~30 minutes.

12 medium shrimp, peeled. 
6 medium jalapenos
12 strips of bacon
1 small can of Philedelphia Cream Cheese.


Cut the Jalapeno's in half lengthwise, remove stems and seeds. If your guests are fiery, leave the 'ribs' inside the peppers, they are hot. 

Spoon cream cheese into each pepper. Place the shrimp on top. Wrap together with a stip of bacon and skewer. Make sure you oil your skewer first or your final product won't come off very easy. And if using wood/bamboo skewers, make sure you soak them in water first or they'll burn. 

Grill them over direct heat until the bacon is crispy, then move them off to the side and let them cook for another 10 minutes with the lid closed. 

Or, bake them in the oven at 375 until the bacon is crispy. 

Depending on the size of your peppers, shrimp, thickness of your bacon, and heat of your grill, actual cook time will vary. Make 14 poppers so you can test one.


----------



## HandgunHTR

Here is one for those of you who like fish with a little spice but are getting tired of the same old Creole stuff.  This one comes from a place a little more exotic than Louisiana.

*Tagine of Fish*

Ingredients:


2 garlic cloves, coarsely chopped
½ teaspoon salt
3 tablespoons flat parsley (Italian), chopped
3 tablespoons cilantro, chopped
1 teaspoon paprika
1 teaspoon cumin
¼ teaspoon cayenne pepper
2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil


1½ lb of ocean fish fillets (snapper, grouper, tilapia, etc.)
3 potatoes, sliced into ¼â€� slices
3 tomatoes, sliced into ¼â€� slices
1 green pepper, sliced into ¼â€� strips (use Pablano peppers for more â€œheatâ€�)
Extra virgin olive oil
½ teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon lemon juice
Fresh, ground black pepper to taste

Using a mortar and pestle, mash the garlic cloves into a paste with the salt.  When that is done, add the parsley, cilantro, paprika, cumin and pepper.  When those have formed a paste, slowly mix in the olive oil.
Rub the mixture onto both sides of the fish fillets, saving the extra.  Set the fish aside for at least 20 minutes.
Heat the oven to 400°
Toss the potato slices with the remaining spice mixture.  â€œGreaseâ€� the bottom of an ovenproof dish with olive oil (a tagine is best).  Place a layer of potatoes on the bottom of the dish.  Place fish on top of the potatoes.  
Mix ½â€� teaspoon of salt and a grinding of black pepper with the lemon juice and sprinkle onto the fish.
Layer the rest of the potatoes on top of the fish then layer the tomato slices and pepper strips on top of them.
Cover the dish and place in the 400° oven for 40 minutes.  When the 40 minutes have past, remove the cover and bake for an additional 10 minutes or until the edges of the potatoes and tomatoes begin to turn brown.
Remove from oven and let sit, uncovered, for 5 minutes before plating.
Serve with Jasmine Rice.

Prep Time: 30 minutes
Cooking Time: 50 minutes
Serves:  4
Oven Temp: 400°

***NOTE***  This can also be done in a dutch oven or tagine directly over the coals too.


----------



## 24tesla

Fletch_W said:


> Pink Lemonade Pie
> 
> Super Easy.
> 
> 1- 14oz can Sweetened Condensed Milk
> 1- 12 oz can of Cool-Whip
> 1- small can of frozen pink lemonade concentrate or half a big can.
> 1- graham cracker crust (some brands you may have to bake, do this first because this pie doesn't get baked, it's a frozen pie.)
> 
> Combine all in a bowl, then fill up the pie crust. There will be more filling than crust, heap it high. Freeze it. Done.



Another variant, my kids love. Kool-Aid Pie
1 package of Kool-Aid (Any flavor, but we like green as it taste like key lime pie)
1 large container of cool whip
1 can sweetened condensed milk 
1 graham cracker crust.

Mix Condensed Milk, 2/3 of cool whip, and kool-aid til all is mixed good. (No clumps of kool-aid as it will be bitter)
Place in pie crust. Layer remaining cool whip on top, chill for at least one hour.


----------



## 24tesla

*Darn Good Pie*

Yes that is the name, Darn Good Pie:
1 small can of Crushed Pineapple (about 8 oz.)
1 7oz bag of Coconut
1 stick butter melted
2 cup sugar
5 eggs
2 frozen pie crust

Use fork, Peirce sides and bottom of crust several times. Place in 400
degree oven until it dries and starts to cook, do not brown it. Take it out
as soon as it starts to brown.

Mix above ingredients, and pour equal amount in each crust. Bake in 325
degree oven for 40 to 45 min or until center is no longer loose.


----------



## drumbum77

*You have never had guacamole until.....*

My mother would kill me for sharing this, but it is so good that I must. I grew up in Texas eating to good ol Tex Mex and have never had any Guac that compares. Make it the next time you have company over and everyone will be fighting for it. 

1 1/2 cup of mashed avocado (approximately 2 avocados)
2 tsp grated fresh onion (the finer the better)
1 t lemon juice
1/2 cup chopped peeled tomato
1/4 cup sour cream
1 1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp chili powder
1/8 tsp ground coriander
1/8 tsp Tabasco sauce

Mash the avocados and sprinkle with lemon juice. Stir in remaining ingredients and refrigerate. 

Tip: To keep dip from turning brown while in refrigerator, cover with plastic wrap and make sure wrap touches the top of the dip. 

I hope everyone enjoys.

Let me know what ya think.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Walt's Green (Tomatillo) Salsa*

I just made a couple of batches of this over last week.  I got the idea from a friend at work, and made some of my own changes to it  !

Walt's Green (Tomatillo) Salsa

Ingredients:

15 to 20 med. tomatillios, cleaned and quartered
Juice from 8 oz. can of pineapple (and 1/2 handful of chunk pieces cut up small) 
Juice from 1/2 fresh Lime
2 cloves garlic
2 to 3 Jalapeño (hot) >OR< Serrano (mild) peppers, de-seeded
A small amount of oregano, fresh or from the spice rack
1 bunch cilantro, chopped fine and cut off as much of the stems as possible
8 small scallion onions, chopped into small pieces using half of the green section.
Salt to taste, usually 2 pinches will do it.
Directions:
Put the quartered pieces of the tomatillos  in boiling water and blanch them for about a minute to two minutes.  Drain off the water thru a strainer, but take the stock water from the blanched tomatillos for the first step, especially if you use a high speed blender or Vita-Mix..  Cut the blanched pieces up in small pieces.      

In a food processor (or Vita-Mix), put in the Pineapple juice, Lime juice, garlic, peppers, oregano and half of the blanched tomatillos, along with any stock liquid and chop up all these ingredients very well.  
You are looking to get the peppers all mixed in so that there isn’t any bite of a large piece of pepper or garlic.  
Set this aside in a bowl, then and add the remainder of ingredients… the other half of the tomatillios, cilantro, onions, pineapple chunks and salt.  Mix well, chill and enjoy with your favorite chips.

This should yield about 16 to 20 oz. of Salsa


----------



## MoonPie

*Cheeseburger pie*

CHEESEBURGER PIE

1 lb. ground beef
1/2 cup evaporated milk
1 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. pepper
1 cup bread crumbs
1 egg
1 tsp. dry mustard
1/3 cup chopped onion
1 large potatoes, cooked & mashed
4 slices American cheese

Mix all ingredients except potatoes and cheese. Spread mixture over bottom of 9” pie pan,to resemble pie crlust. Bake 40 minutes at 350 degrees. Carefully drain excess fat from pie pan. Cover hot meat mixture with the 4 slices of cheese. Swirl mashed potatoes on top toresemble meringue. Put under broiler to melt cheese and lightly brow top of potatoes.  ENJOY!!

Jean McCraney, daughter-in-law of James McCraney


----------



## MoonPie

*Onion pie*

ONION PIE 

1 cup ritz crackers (crushed)
1 stick butter, melted
2 cups sweet onions, thinly sliced
2 tsp butter
2 eggs
3/4 cup milk
3/4 tsp. salt
dash pepper
 1/4 cup grated, sharp cheddar cheese
    paprika
    parsley

Mix cracker crumbs with melted butte. Press in 8 inch pie plate. Saute onions in 2 tablespoon butte until clear, but not brown. Spoon into crust. Beet eggs together with milk, salt, pepper and pour over onions. Sprinkle with cheese and paprika. Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes or until a knife inserted in the center come out clean. Sprinkle with parsley before serving. (serves 6-8).

JoAnn Watkins, daughter of Emma McCraney Pybus.
(_this is one a dem ol, old recipes from a Alabama mommy who knew how to cook_)


----------



## P C I

Oreo cookie dessert

1 package Oreo cookies
1/2 gallon ice cream
1 jar fudge sauce
1 container Hershey's chocolate syrup
1 container Cool Whip

Crush Oreos up finely (food processor works great)
Spray 9x13 pan with Pam. Press oreos into pan. Place in freezer to set up.
Pour Hershey's chocolate syrup over oreos. Place in freezer to set up.
Spread softened ice cream over syrup. Place in freezer to set up.
Pour fudge sauce over ice cream. Place in freezer to set up.
Spread Cool Whip over fudge sauce. Cover and freeze.
Enjoy!

You can substitute caramel, nuts, any topping or flavors you want


----------



## Woodscrew

Woodscrew's Cheesy Chip Dip

1 lb. ground beef
1 lb. ground sausage
1 lb. velveeta cheese
1 reg size can cream of mushroom soup

Brown beef and sausage and drain. Add cheese and mushroom soup and heat and stir until all is hot, melted and blended and serve. Its simple and taste great.


----------



## mikel

*liver and heart recipe*

deer liver, cleaned and sliced
~ buttermilk or plain milk
~ seasoned flour
~ oil
~ large onion, sliced into rings
~ milk

Soak liver in milk for a couple of hours.

Season some flour to taste with salt and pepper, seasoning salt or your favorite seasonings.

Heat some oil in a large skillet.

Remove the liver from the milk and coat with the flour.

Fry the meat on both sides until almost done. Place on a warm plate.

Caramelize the onion rings in the oil. Remove to the plate with the liver.

Remove all but 2 - 3 tablespoons of oil from the skillet. Stir in 2 - 3 tablespoons of the seasoned flour. Stir in enough milk to make a gravy. Heat and stir until thick and bubbly.

Add the liver and onions. Stir, cover and simmer for 30 minutes.

For a different taste, add fresh horseradish in the gravy instead of the onions.


1  deer heart
Kosher salt
Flour for dusting
1 onion, sliced into half-moons
2 green bell peppers, sliced into strips
1 jalapeno or serrano chile, chopped
1 teaspoon dried oregano
Black pepper
3-4 tablespoons olive oil
Slice the heart into cutlets by cutting it in half, or in broad slices. Place it between two sheets of wax paper and beat it with a mallet. Be careful not to rip the meat or the wax paper. You want the cutlets thin.
In a large frying pan, heat the oil over medium-high heat and saute the onions and peppers until the skin on the peppers just barely begins to separate. Salt them well and add the oregano and mix well, then set aside.
Wipe the pan clean and add more olive oil. Salt the heart cutlets well and dust them in flour. Turn the heat up to high until the oil is almost smoking, then add the cutlets. Sear for 1-3 minutes per side, depending on how thick you make the cutlets. Turn only once.
To serve, put a little of the peppers and onions on the plate and top with the cutlet. Grind some black pepper on top and enjoy!


----------



## ugadawg88

*Good ole pork butt*

So I worked at this small BBQ place in watkinsville and learned a thing or two about smokin a butt. So here is a recipe from there that i tweaked a little:

1. A couple butts.
2. A simple rub. (All i put on mine is salt, pepper, paprika, Garlic powder, and a little onion powder.)
*3. Oak for smoking
4. Apple juice and cider vinegar

First start the smoker of course. You are going to want a temp of 220 degrees. Rub the butts down, but most importantly don't cover the butts with an outrageous layer of rub. The fat cap on the meat will provide an extreme amount of flavor. Throw them on the smoker with the fat side up so all of the flavor drains down into the meat. Smoke like this for 3-5 hours depending on the size of the butt. While it is smoking spray about every 30-45 minutes with a mixture of about 3 parts apple juice and 1 part cider vinegar. Just spray a couple of times, don't douse it in the mixture. After about 3-5 hours take the butts off of the smoker and wrap them in *heavy duty aluminum foil for the remaining 3-5 hours. This will allow the juices of the meat to sit in the foil and let the butt soak them all up. After the meat is finished cooking let them sit for about 15-30 minutes. The bone should pull right out and the meat should just pull right apart. Enjoy


----------



## Georgiagator

deer jerkey
deer sliced very thin  what ever amount you want to jerkey
after slicing put deer meat in a freazer bag with some wichickier sauce some liquid smoke and a little bit of honey and some season pepper.  put in fridge for at least 24 hours then put it in a dehyridor for at least 12 hours


----------



## Paymaster

*Alligator Beignets*

1 egg beaten
1 lb chopped cooked gator meat(I cooked mine just before mixing)
4 green onions chopped
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp cayenne pepper
1.5 tsp melted butter
1/3 cup flour

After cooking gator meat mix all the above in a bowl until combined completely. Heat oil in a skillet deep enough to fry beignets. With a table spoon scoop up the mix and ease into hot oil one spoon full at a time. Skillet should hold four or five without them touching. Fry to a golden brown on both sides.

Dipping sauce

3/4 cup mayo
1/2 cup ketchup
1/4 tsp prepared horseradish

Blend the ingredients and add hot sauce to taste.


----------



## Paymaster

Potato Soup

Boil potatoes until tender and coming apart
Mash and add small container of heavy whipping cream
Add chicken stock until the soup is as thick or thin as you like
Add 4oz of sour cream
Salt and pepper to taste
2 tablespoons of butter

Slice an onion real thinly and lightly batter and fry
Fry bacon real crisp
add onion and bacon to the surface of the soup and add cheese if you like. I do.


----------



## Paymaster

Fried Pecan Mini Pies
In a sauce pan combine 1 cup of sugar,2/3 cup light corn syrup,1/3 cup butter, and 2 eggs. Mix until blended.
Add 1-1/2 cups chopped pecans and 1 teaspoon vanilla extract and a pinch of salt.
Bring to a small boil and then simmer for 10-15 minutes( it will become dark brown)

Crust: We use a quality store bought pie crust.( you may use a home made pie crust recipe) Roll thin and cut with a cookie cutter or glass.
Fill with pie filling ,fold over and pinch closed.
Fry in an iron skillet ,with a very shallow layer of oil, on both sides.


----------



## Paymaster

*Crock Pot Chicken Parmesan*

Crock Pot Chicken Parmesan 

2-4 Boneless Skinless Chicken Breasts
½ Cup Bread Crumbs
¼ Cup Parmesan Cheese
½ Tsp Italian Seasoning
¼ Tsp Black Pepper	
¼ Tsp Salt
1 Beaten Egg
Mozzarella Cheese
Marinara / Spaghetti Sauce

Put olive oil on bottom of crock pot. 
Beat eggs and mix bread crumbs with seasoning and Parmesan cheese.
Dip chicken in egg, then bread crumbs.
Layer chicken on bottom of crock pot.
Cover with Mozzarella cheese and cover with sauce.
Cook on low for 6-7 hours or high for 3-4 hours.
(frozen chicken will take longer)
Put over favorite pasta


----------



## bruceg

Paymaster, those recipes with pictures are great! I'll have to try that! But, for a picture-free recipe, here goes:

Fish Cakes
1 pound tilapia or catfish
1 red pepper
1 orange pepper
1 sweet onion
1/4 cup (or so) breadcrumbs
1 egg
Freshly ground black pepper (1 tsp or more)
Luzianne Cajun Seasoning (1 TBSP or more)
1/4 cup Canola oil (or anything with a high smoke point, low flavor profile)

Dice peppers and onions.
Add 1 TBSP oil to pan
Cook on medium until tender
Remove to large bowl

Add 1 TBSP oil to pan (if needed)
Cook and flake fish
Remove to bowl with peppers and onions

Mix peppers, onions, fish. Add appr. 1/4 to 1/2 cup breadcrumbs (just enough to bind the fish cakes). Add 1 egg. Add black pepper and Cajun seasoning.

Shape into small patties. Patties will hold their shape better if you put them on waxed paper and refrigerate for 30 minutes. You don't need to follow this step if you don't have time.

Put a liberal amount of oil in frying pan. (1/4 cup or a little more). Heat the pan. Cook the fish cakes appr. 3 minutes per side. Check for a nice golden brown crust before flipping.

Remove to a plate covered with a paper towel. Keep warm while cooking the rest of the patties.


Serve with tarter sauce and fries!

 I just use 2 TBSP reduced fat mayo and 2 TBSP Wickles relish for a quick tarter sauce.


----------



## Paymaster

*Cheesy Chicken Chili*

Cheesy Chicken Chili

2 frozen boneless chicken breasts
1 can of corn with juice
1 can of black beans   ( drained and rinsed )
1 can of Rotel
1 pack of Ranch Dressing Mix 
1 Tablespoon chili powder
1 teaspoon cumin
1 teaspoon onion powder
1 block cream cheese

Frozen chicken into slow cooker 1st
Add corn
Add Rotel
Add all powder ingredients
Lightly mix
Place cut up cheese on top 
Cook on low for 6-8 hours
Remove chicken and shred finely then mix back into chili


----------



## georgiadawgs44

*Mexican Lasagna*

Mrs. Ga Dawg's Mexican Lasagna 

2 pounds of ground beef
2 packets of taco seasoning 
Chopped Velveeta Cheese (to your liking) 
​(I used Cheez Whiz because I didn't have Velveeta, but prefer Velveeta)
3 Taco Grande Flour Tortillas
Shredded Cheeses 
​(I used fancy shredded sharp cheddar and also mozzarella for the layers and colby jack for the top)

Toppings:
Sour Cream
Chopped Tomatoes
Homemade or bought guacamole
Taco Bell Sauce
Salsa
Lettuce

Brown ground beef and add taco seasoning and water.  Follow package directions to bring to boil and then simmer until juice is cooked down.  Add chopped Velveeta Cheese/Cheez Whiz, I don't measure but I added about2 heaping tablespoons, enough to make it creamy.  Divide your cooked meat into fourths, and add the first quarter into the bottom of your casserole dish. Top with a handful of your favorite cheese (I use mozzarella and a cheddar, so handful of each).  Top with a flour tortilla, add another quarter of the meat mixture, and shredded cheese layer.  Repeat using 2 more flour tortillas, ending up with a meat mixture and shredded cheese layer (which I did Colby jack just to have the color variation).  Bake at 400 degrees for about 20 mins. until the cheese is melted and bubbly. 

Prepare your plate with the Mexican lasagna, and top with any of your favorite taco toppings.  Above is a list I serve with it.  For the homemade guacamole, I just did one avocado, the juice of half of a lime, a little salt and some garlic powder. 

This serves up to four people depending on their appetite.  I used a 9 inch deep casserole dish.


----------



## David Parker

*New Year's Country Fried Wonton*

One package of wonton.  (Small square, not egg roll size)
egg
stove top/ generic stuffing
onion
ginger
garlic
cheap piece of pork (beat with mallet to tenderize if warranted)
peanut oil
chinese togo packets

Cook the pork up.  I use a sesame oil, soy, duck, peanut sauce mix to flavor it.  I use alot of the togo packets to save money.  Set aside and sautee onion, add ginger and garlic for a minute or two more.  Set aside.  Prepare the stuffing.  Mix it with chopped-up pork and onion/ginger/garlic.  Lay out a bunch of wontons and heat up some peanut oil in a wok.  spoon the mix into the middle of the wonton wrapper and paint two edges with egg wash (adhesive).  Roll/Wrap the wonton and into the hot oil til golden.  Dry it on paper towel to soak up the oil.


----------



## Woodscrew

*Woodscrew's SouthWestern Goulash*

Ingredients:
1 lb. ground beef
1/2 white onion diced
2 cup cooked elbow macaroni
10 oz. can rotel
8 oz. can tomato sauce
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1 teaspoon paprika
1 table spoon garlic powder
1 cup/can whole kernel corn
1 can black beans
Cheese for garnish

If you don't want it spicy substitute diced tomatoes for the rotel.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

*"diet" chicken breakfast sausage*

2.5# boneless, skinless chicken thighs
2.5# boneless, skinless chicken breasts
1 tbsp dried parsley
0.5 tbsp black pepper
0.5 tbsp thyme
4tsp salt
2 tsp rubbed sage
1 tsp crushed red pepper
1.25 tsp coriander
0.25 tsp ground cayenne pepper

Grind chicken using coarse plate, alternating light and dark meat through grinder. Add all spices and mix thoroughly. Perform a second grind with the medium plate.

Form into 2oz patties and use or freeze. Each patty has only 65 calories and less than 2gm of saturated fat.


----------



## Paymaster

Sounds great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Luke11

cucumber salad –
1 or 2 cucumbers iced
2 or 3 jalapeños diced (I take out all the seeds)
1 clove of garlic chopped up (or you can use a spoonful of that already chopped garlic)
Soy sauce - enough to let it soak in
Mix it all together and let it sit for a little bit before eating

*****
Jalapeno Chocolate Chip Cookies

Ingredients
•	12 tbsp. (1½ sticks) unsalted butter, room temperature
•	¾ cup granulated sugar
•	¼ cup firmly-packed dark brown sugar
•	1 large egg, room temperature
•	1½ tsp. vanilla bean paste or vanilla extract
•	1¾ cups all-purpose flour
•	½ tsp. baking soda
•	½ tsp. kosher salt
•	2 cups extra dark chocolate chips or semi-sweet
•	4 jalapenos, seeded, diced small
Instructions
1.	Preheat oven to 350 degrees
2.	Line two baking sheets with parchment paper; set aside
3.	In a medium bowl, sift together flour, baking soda and salt; set a side.
4.	In a large bowl, add butter, granulated sugar, brown sugar and beat until creamy. Beat in one egg until combined. Beat in vanilla until combined. Slowly add flour mixture until well combined. Stir in chocolate chips and jalapeno.
5.	Take about heaping teaspoon size of dough and place 2" apart on prepared baking sheet. Bake in oven for 8 - 10 minutes, just until lightly browned around the edges. Let cool on baking pan for 2 minutes and place on a rack to cool completely.


----------



## blood on the ground

My version of salsa Verde.
1. One to one and a half pounds of tomatillos
2. 3 large jalapenos ... More or less.          depending how you like heat.
3. One half of a large white onion.
4. 4 green onions.
5. 1 Bundle of cilantro.
6. 2 teaspoons of salt.
7. 4 cloves of garlic.
Bring a medium pot to boil with white onions, garlic, peppers, 1 teaspoon of salt. Just as the peppers start to soften/change color add the tomatillos.
Cook just until the tomatillos start to change from green to a yellow green (do not cook until they bust).
Strain and move to a blender adding in the cilantro, green onions and teaspoon of salt. Blend to a smooth consistency and enjoy!


----------



## Paymaster

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Canuck5

I made this and it was a pretty big hit.  I didn't serve it with grilled meat, but used the Tostitos scoops.


----------



## NCHillbilly

blood on the ground said:


> My version of salsa Verde.
> 1. One to one and a half pounds of tomatillos
> 2. 3 large jalapenos ... More or less.          depending how you like heat.
> 3. One half of a large white onion.
> 4. 4 green onions.
> 5. 1 Bundle of cilantro.
> 6. 2 teaspoons of salt.
> 7. 4 cloves of garlic.
> Bring a medium pot to boil with white onions, garlic, peppers, 1 teaspoon of salt. Just as the peppers start to soften/change color add the tomatillos.
> Cook just until the tomatillos start to change from green to a yellow green (do not cook until they bust).
> Strain and move to a blender adding in the cilantro, green onions and teaspoon of salt. Blend to a smooth consistency and enjoy!View attachment 954915View attachment 954916View attachment 954917


Oh yeah! That's about identical to mine, except that I roast the peppers and tomatillas on the grill instead of boiling them. I love me some salsa verde!


----------



## gma1320

Dr. Pepper backstrap 
Ingredients needed:
Backstraps or tenderloins
Dr. Pepper 

Slice the backstrap how you prefer. I usually just slice mine off about 1/2" thick. Pour enough Dr. Pepper in a skillet to submerge about half the slice of meat, so about a 1/4".
Put the stove on low heat and simmer backstraps turning occasionally till done to your liking.  I like medium or medium rare myself.  If you are cooking more than one round empty your skillet and start with fresh Dr. Pepper. Enjoy.


----------



## blood on the ground

Venison and pork lasagna. 
1lb of venison burger. 
1lb of Italian sausage.
32oz crushed tomatoes.
1lrg onion diced.
4 garlic cloves minced.
32 oz of your favorite spaghetti sausage.
8 oz tomato paste. 
Fresh chopped parsley (1 bundle).
Parmesan cheese.
Mozzarella cheese.
8oz ricotta cheese.
Brown your meat in a large pot along with the onion. Add in sauce, crushed tomatoes and paste and let it simmer for at least 1 hr.
Layer in pasta, meat sauce, and cheeses with a sprinkle of parsley on each layer. I just go 2 layers high. Top it off with a light layer of sauce , mozzarella and parmesan.
Bake on 350 for 45 minutes covered. Uncover and slightly brown cheese.


----------

